# What Web Browser Do You Use?



## spacedude89

Poll

Edited the poll. 3/25/09


----------



## elmarcorulz

This is the offical one SFR was talking about, yea?


----------



## Rip_Uk

the results of this poll will most definatly end up as Firefox at the top. Im sure


----------



## The_Other_One

Every computer you see below runs Firefox


----------



## MatrixEVO

Don't Firefox and Mozilla refer to the same browser?


----------



## spacedude89

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> This is the offical one SFR was talking about, yea?



I hope.  

I forgot the "other" option though...



			
				MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Don't Firefox and Mozilla refer to the same browser?



No, there are two seperate browsers. very similar though.


----------



## Geoff

This should be the "official" one that gets stickied, however there should be an option for Other.


----------



## Dr Studly

should have stated Internet Explorer 6 or under
and had a seperate one for Internet Explorer 7 beta... cus IE7 is way different


----------



## elmarcorulz

Encore4More said:
			
		

> should have stated Internet Explorer 6 or under
> and had a seperate one for Internet Explorer 7 beta... cus IE7 is way different


But Internet Explorer is Internet Explorer, no matter how you sugar coat it. A Rose by any other names smells as sweet....


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> But Internet Explorer is Internet Explorer, no matter how you sugar coat it. A Rose by any other names smells as sweet....


exactly, you could say the same thing about the original netscape or netscape 9.


----------



## maroon1

Firefox is the best browser I ever used


----------



## Geoff

maroon1 said:
			
		

> i like opera much more than firefox because it has better features


I agree with you, i used to use it all the time.  I use IE becuase its more convenient.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

Gave my vote to IE, because I still feel it is the best browser ( I am currently using IE7 B2 ). I also really like the new beta of Opera 9 and for safety reasons in dangerous internet environments, I use Mozilla Firefox. Each have their advantages but none really stand out as the king by a large margin in my view.

JAN  - the IE fanboy


----------



## OvenMaster

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> exactly, you could say the same thing about the original netscape or netscape 9.


Not so. Netscape through version 4.8x was based on Mosaic. Nutscrape 6 switched to Gecko/Mozilla. IIRC, that is.
Happy Netscape 7.2 user here.
Tom


----------



## Dr Studly

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> exactly, you could say the same thing about the original netscape or netscape 9.


there are nine versions beetween netscape 9 and the original netscape... there is one version jump here... i was baisically baisically asking if you use the new generation of IE or the old generation... IE7 looks like a _completely different_ browser... i think u can get it for free testing at microsoft now....

btw, i use mozilla firefox...... and IMO besides the IE6 and IE7 thing, good poll choices...


----------



## DCIScouts

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> But Internet Explorer is Internet Explorer, no matter how you sugar coat it. A Rose by any other names smells as sweet....



Or as unimaginably bad as raw sewage...


----------



## maroon1

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Gave my vote to IE, because I still feel it is the best browser ( I am currently using IE7 B2 ). I also really like the new beta of Opera 9 and for safety reasons in dangerous internet environments, I use Mozilla Firefox. Each have their advantages but none really stand out as the king by a large margin in my view.
> 
> JAN  - the IE fanboy



I read some where that firefox is the safest and the best browser on Earth


----------



## The Astroman




----------



## jjsevdt

it looks like firefox is a CF fav


----------



## computermaineack

Well, I use Opera....I had used Firefox for a few months before switching. I like Opera a little bit better mainly because i can manuver through web pages with my mouse and mic. Opera also advertises that they are "the fastest web browser on earth," and when my firewall (PeerGuardian 2) is disabled, it is pretty fast.


----------



## gromti5432

> i like opera much more than firefox because it has better features


Yeah defo. Its alot faster and i love the tabbing feature


----------



## viking333

Despite the MS bashers out there, I still go with IE. Giving IE7 a quick try.


----------



## daguuy

Firefox. it's by far my favorite browser, it's so clean and fast and has so many extensions to make it do anything i want. it's totally PWNs all other browsers i've used partly because of the speed/security/*tabs*/everything else but mainly because the extensons make browsing so much easier and more enjoyable and they just own. i can't stand IE, it makes me want to throw up and all the other browsers just don't have the extensions firefox has


----------



## jancz3rt

*Well*

I like IE the most but recently, Opera has truly made me consider using it side by side. I am referring to OPERA 9 Beta preview 2 - http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/w90p2.html

JAN


----------



## helmie

For me, the one and only firefox


----------



## illegalStuff

K-Meleon


----------



## SFR

I have decided to make this the official poll.  I added 'other' to the list of choices.


----------



## cell4me

I use to love firefox until I tried opera 9 beta...this browser pawns firefox big time!


----------



## elmarcorulz

cell4me said:
			
		

> I use to love firefox until I tried opera 9 beta...this browser pawns firefox big time!


It pawns it? Do you mean "pwns it"?


----------



## Rambo

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> It pawns it? Do you "pwns it"?









Do you *mean* "it pwns!" ?

Under Mac, I use Camino
Under Windows, I use FireFox

So I put other...


----------



## elmarcorulz

> Do you *mean* "it pwns!" ?


----------



## Dr Studly

heh...
i use firefox... opera seems faster, but i don't like how it is set up......


----------



## dragon2309

gromti5432 said:
			
		

> Yeah defo. Its alot faster and i love the tabbing feature


you do know that firefox has tabbed browsing dont you...?

dragon


----------



## cell4me

Opera has tab browsing too


----------



## lashpash

firefox is awful but im using opera for wap acces


----------



## Verve

I used to dislike Firefox, but now I use FF whenever humanly possible. I still need IE for certain stuff, which can be annoying. Tabbing in FF really is the best feature, I find myself trying to open tabs in IE all the time


----------



## hells3000

I use what ever is closest to my mouse point lol IE Mozzilla Fire Fox Sbc browser. Ill be trying opera in a sec


----------



## MSXBOX

Internet Explorer is very fast and it is the best


----------



## youtin

Definitely Firefox! I'd never use IE unless I REALLY have to. I surfed 5 minutes using IE, did an Adaware scan right after, and it detected 5 critical objects

I tried Opera and it seems really nice too. But I still love Firefox


----------



## Apokarteron

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> exactly, you could say the same thing about the original netscape or netscape 9.



Netscape 9?? when did that come out, I remember good old Netscape 5


----------



## Skizzor

Firefox is the best but Im gunna try the IE 7 when the real verison comes out.


----------



## JamesBart

you know its true baby, it used to be explorer but too many viruse and what not! its cool hahaha yeah!!!


----------



## dragon2309

6071842 said:
			
		

> you know its true baby, it used to be explorer but too many viruse and what not! its cool hahaha yeah!!!


"baby".....??

yeh, this thread could go on for years, im sure if you made a new one after the official release of IE7 it would be different, or at least that strong hue would be dampened a bit, im a FirFox fan but use all of the browsers including FF, IE, Opera and Netscape to test web page designs to see how they asre rendered on each

dragon


----------



## Antiodontalgic

Firefox ownz all.


----------



## Huang Zhipeng

Actually, i used Mozilla, firefox, internet explorer and linux. But all are super good. Too bad i cannot choose some more.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

firefox


----------



## William J Caplin

Internet Explorer.


----------



## Geoff

I have to admit that yesterday i changed from a IE fan to a FF fan.

I was on a site that had some spyware on it and i was using IE, and it took a while for me to get rid of the spyware.  Then i went to the same site in FF, and nothing!


----------



## mrjack

Praise the lord for Firefox. 
I use Firefox mostly but I also use Opera, rarely but sometimes.


----------



## Apokarteron

Opera, with its voice commands
I don't know if you knew but I say: "scroll up", "scroll down", "next link", "speak text" and others through the mic and Opera does it.
If you select a text in Opera and press V you'll hear it reading it out for you

listen:
--------http://u1.flurl.com/1145123336/2006/Apr/23/FLURL-dot-com-130162-Audio_2.mov-----------
--
Cut and paste the URL into your browser, do not include the "----"


----------



## Geoff

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Opera, with its voice commands
> I don't know if you knew but I say: "scroll up", "scroll down", "next link", "speak text" and others through the mic and Opera does it.
> If you select a text in Opera and press V you'll hear it reading it out for you


what version of Opera is this?


----------



## elmarcorulz

Apokarteron, you might want to edit the link so that it goes to the video. Its re-directing me to the homepage, and theres lots of breasts on it


----------



## Apokarteron

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> what version of Opera is this?


Opera 8.5 www.opera.com

When you use this for the first time though it will automatically update the voice system from the internet, its 10 MB


----------



## hcoms

*Not a suprise that Firebox is winning*

Firefox does appear to be the better broswer, however i still have issues every now and then when the profiles get all messed up!

Website Design UK


----------



## dhaynes

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Don't Firefox and Mozilla refer to the same browser?



Well sort of. Mozilla is actually referring to the Mozilla Suite.

Oh and I use Firefox. I would use Opera since it's faster, but I am too dependent on all of the extensions I have installed on my Firefox browser.


----------



## LITHIUM

internet explorer! it is the best for me!


----------



## Juo

Firefox 2 alpha


----------



## Holiday

I use Mozilla FireFox and Internet Explorer 7 BETA 2.

It all depends on what I'm doing some site are a pain to use with IE,
and IE has less features (like "view background image").

Though ya some sites don't display properly in MFF, I am actually using IE right now, but it's IE7 beta 2, they implied a lot of new features that MFF already had (Tabs for an example), if I had to use IE6, I would always use MFF!

Also if you haven't tried IE 7 yet, I suggest you try it (it could be better but at least it's better that v6)


----------



## Apokarteron

(Welcome back "Holiday")

When is IE7 release coming out?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> (Welcome back "Holiday")
> 
> When is IE7 release coming out?



i think its going to come out around the same time as vista and sp3 for xp


----------



## Curt8888

I also use the Crazy Browser - which wasn't listed there.


----------



## Holiday

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> (Welcome back "Holiday")
> 
> When is IE7 release coming out?


 Why thanks, I am hoping to start posting again  
I've been so busy, and doing so many other thing recently  





Holiday


----------



## toddl1

I use FireFox and Opera, but this poll does not allow multiple choice


----------



## jp198780

i only use IE6, i may use IE7, but not sure if my pc's will be able 2 run it, any specific requirements?


----------



## Holiday

jp198780 said:
			
		

> i only use IE6, i may use IE7, but not sure if my pc's will be able 2 run it, any specific requirements?



Computer/Processor Computer with a 233MHz processor or higher (Pentium processor recommended) 
Operating System Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 (SP1) 
Memory For Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2:
Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2),
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition, and
Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 (SP1):
64 MB of RAM minimum
Full install size: 12 MB

Drive CD-ROM drive (if installation is done from a CD-ROM) 
Display Super VGA (800 x 600) or higher-resolution monitor with 256 colors 
Peripherals Modem or Internet connection; Microsoft Mouse, Microsoft IntelliMouse, or compatible pointing device 

Get IE7 beta2


----------



## QACJared

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.4) Gecko/20060508 Firefox/1.5.0.4


----------



## Motoxrdude

Firefox


----------



## LisaLisa

I actually used to use Firefox, but recently switched to COIL.  I voted "other"


----------



## Burgerbob

Why do these poor people use IE... I think i may go on a mission trip, just to teach the wretches the gospel of FF.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Why do these poor people use IE... I think i may go on a mission trip, just to teach the wretches the gospel of FF.



im with ya


----------



## Cromewell

Firefox used to be good, but with each release it gets worse.


----------



## i.Angel

Firefox is the best... I love it!


----------



## Burgon

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Firefox used to be good, but with each release it gets worse.


Examples....?


I love mozzila its alot faster then IE
I allways thought mozzila was mozzila firefox, one thing


----------



## den_mark_98

*Avant Browser*

http://www.avantbrowser.com/

I like this one, found it by accident works nice...

though I cant use google notebook with it


----------



## Dr Studly

this should be made a sticky


----------



## SFR

Encore4More said:
			
		

> this should be made a sticky


 
Your kiding, right?

(Its been a sticky for at least a month)...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

SFR said:
			
		

> Your kiding, right?
> 
> (Its been a sticky for at least a month)...



rofl


----------



## drumking1088

Well, I used Mozilla Firefox for everything unless it specifies IE, in which case I use IE-my main browser is Firefox...


----------



## bluemonick

IE but I think firefox is better.


----------



## jp198780

i like IE.


----------



## netleon

*I use Maxthon,that is based on IE*


----------



## Kornowski

Well, IE7 and Firefow are both now very similiar, Mozilla and Microsoft worked together to make it, I don't know why though, Mozilla had an excellent program they basically gave it to Microsoft!? Why!?


----------



## jp198780

whats the difference with Mozilla and Firefox?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:
			
		

> whats the difference with Mozilla and Firefox?



Mozilla is a browser like Firefox but with some built in extras.


----------



## dragon2309

monkeysims said:
			
		

> Mozilla is a browser like Firefox but with some built in extras.


Well, not strictly true, mozilla is the name of the suite. Mozilla Suite, this includes such things as [SIZE=-1]a web browser (Mozilla), an email client (Thunderbird), an HTML editor and an IRC client. If you just want the browser it is a bit different, hence Firefox.

dragon
[/SIZE]


----------



## vaiopup

Firefox here (occasionally Opera).


----------



## patrickv

Every PC i setup i install firefox as default browser and IE as secondary.
FIREFOX Rules the world.


----------



## patrickv

is it true what kornowsky said...Microsoft and Mozilla..damn microsoft sucks.


----------



## 999roses

maxthon


----------



## Bobo

I now use Netscape, because of all the integrated stuff (like IM, weather, etc)  But it is basically the same thing as Firefox under the hood.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Has anyone here ever use the web browser in realplayer? I think its cool, just idk about security.
EDIT: O ok, its based on IE, so i guess it isnt that great.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Motoxrdude said:


> Has anyone here ever use the web browser in realplayer? I think its cool, just idk about security.
> EDIT: O ok, its based on IE, so i guess it isnt that great.



I've used it before, just when I was watching a video and didn't want to open another window.


----------



## Mattu

Laptopsrock said:


> I use netscape, because I had annoying tab pop-ups on Firefox, so I deleted it, and installed Netscape, and it works perfectly
> ...Only since today!



Did you know Netscape is based upon Mozilla which is Firefox?


----------



## jp198780

i actually didnt know that....

damnn, i thought IE would win this battle, guess i was wrong...


----------



## Bobo

jp198780 said:


> damnn, i thought IE would win this battle, guess i was wrong...


Why would you think that?  Anybody with a mind knows that firefox is better. (whether or not they use it is another story)


----------



## dhaynes

Take a look at the Avatar for my favorite browser. If you do web design you probaby know all of the problems with making websites that work in web-standards compliant browsers and IE. Take a look at this site if you don't know what I'm talking about: http://www.positioniseverything.net


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I use Mozilla Firefox, I've been using Internet Explorer all my less-knowledged life but now I have started to use Firefox instead... I tried Opera 9, and kept using it for about two weeks; and then Firefox. 

I've been switching back and forth between Internet Explorer 7 Beta 3, Opera 9 and Mozilla Firefox; and one thing about Firefox that kills me is the extensions, they make it much better.


----------



## Nini

hem firefox duh


----------



## vetto89

i use IE


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Still use IE6 the most. However, I also like Opera 9 quite a lot. I have Firefox installed but I do not like it. I do not see what all the hype is about.

JAN


----------



## xrhstos

The_Other_One said:


> Every computer you see below runs Firefox



yes,me too


----------



## rayZa

Can anybody tell me what is so good about firefox. I'm using internet explorer.


----------



## Dr Studly

firefox is for pimps... hence, i am using firefox...


----------



## Nini

rayZa said:


> Can anybody tell me what is so good about firefox. I'm using internet explorer.



rayZa check this: http://www.computerforum.com/54712-firefox.html?highlight=firefox


----------



## Cromewell

> Can anybody tell me what is so good about firefox


As of version 1.5 nothing. The earlier versions were better.

Right now I prefer IE7


----------



## maroon1

Cromewell said:


> As of version 1.5 nothing. The earlier versions were better.



The earlier version was better in what ?  can you explain?

For me the version 1.5.0.0 to 1.5.0.3 were not good at all, because they were not stable and they had problems.  But versions 1.5.0.4 and later version were more stable to me, and i never had problem with them.


----------



## SirKenin

I use IE 7.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I use IE most of the time and Firefox once in a while on my pc
On my mac I have been using Safari, I really like how you can organize your bookmarks on it.


----------



## Altanore

Firefox user here.  IE is horrible for web developers =/


----------



## SirKenin

Not really.  It is Firefox that is horrible for web developers actually.  IE is the standard to follow (yes, I am aware that official standards exist, but when you own the lions share of the market, you ARE the standard), and unfortunately Firefox doesn't always adhere to that standard, making coding a bit of a challenge at times.


----------



## xrhstos

Mozilla Firefox...


----------



## bball4life

Firefox all the way, on my mac and pc.


----------



## Tayl

Firefox all the way. Have used it before I was a Linux fan boy, became even more of a user of Firefox while becoming a Linux fan boy, now I use nothing but after successfully becoming a full time fan boy.


----------



## anti_spy999

IE on my thinkpad and opera on my desktops...! So far opera is the BEST!!!


----------



## meclubbabyseals

I use AOL.......

Just kidding, Firefox


----------



## red onion

I have used Firefox since version 0.6...but have now switched to Opera 9.01 and will probably stay, since Firefox 2.0 does not sppear to be too much of an improvement.


----------



## maroon1

red onion said:


> I have used Firefox since version 0.6...but have now switched to Opera 9.01 and will probably stay, since Firefox 2.0 does not sppear to be too much of an improvement.



firefox 2.0 has a lot of big improvement, firefox 2.0 now has a spell checker, and has other more features

here are the list of improvement:

    * New Windows installer using the Nullsoft Scriptable Install System (NSIS)
    * New anti-phishing features
    * There are now several hidden options for how the tabs are displayed, and the close behaviour is slightly different
    * A History of recently closed tabs and the ability to "Undo" closed tabs
    * Automatic restoration of the user's browsing session if there is a crash
    * New default theme with new icons and a new tab bar design.
    * Inline spell checking in text boxes and the ability to search in these areas.
    * Search suggestions now appear in the search box auto-complete for Google and Yahoo!
    * New search service that supports Sherlock and OpenSearch engines
    * Combining the extensions and themes managers into an "Add-ons" manager, updating it to provide enhanced security and to allow for easier localization of extensions.
    * New search plugin manager for removing and re-ordering search engines
    * Improved support for previewing and subscribing to Web feeds 
    * New microsummaries feature for bookmarks
    * Support for scalable vector graphics (SVG) text using svg:textPath
    * Client-side session and persistent storage


----------



## Filip

With Firefox I can go on sites and won't pick up anything (not the pr0n sites, some other ones) while with IE if I go there I'll pick up some junk.


----------



## Bobo

filip-matijevic said:


> With Firefox I can go on sites and won't pick up anything (not the pr0n sites, some other ones) while with IE if I go there I'll pick up some junk.


What do you mean by junk?  Adware?


----------



## Filip

Bobo said:


> What do you mean by junk?  Adware?



What else... Junk, sh*t, crap, you name it.


----------



## Bobo

filip-matijevic said:


> What else... Junk, sh*t, crap, you name it.


lol ok i see what you mean.


----------



## SirKenin

filip-matijevic said:


> With Firefox I can go on sites and won't pick up anything (not the pr0n sites, some other ones) while with IE if I go there I'll pick up some junk.



That's because you don't know what you're doing.  I use IE all the time, even for porn sites, and I never have a problem at all.


----------



## Filip

SirKenin said:


> That's because you don't know what you're doing.  I use IE all the time, even for porn sites, and I never have a problem at all.



Note that I don't have any virus protection during the browsing, not that I can't afford it, I just don't want it and I don't want to pay to get to "uninfectable" website area, on second thought, why am I even discusing about going on porn sites, wasn't on them like a year now.


----------



## Geoff

Same thing with me filip, there are certain sites that if you go to with IE, you get loads of pop-ups and things start downloading on your computer, but with firefox you dont get any of those things.


----------



## dragon2309

Altanore said:


> Firefox user here.  IE is horrible for web developers =/


As a web developer myself, i can say that IE is actually needed by web dev's, as if every other browser out there, if you think differently you arent a very good developer... You can build a site in 10mins that looks great in IE but is totally screwed in FF, Opera, Netscape and Safari. To be a good web dev you need to design your project around the specifications and needs of EVERY browser out there



SirKenin said:


> That's because you don't know what you're doing.  I use IE all the time, even for porn sites, and I never have a problem at all.


Maybe a little too much information but i see your point.



			
				[-0MEGA-];420258 said:
			
		

> Same thing with me filip, there are certain sites that if you go to with IE, you get loads of pop-ups and things start downloading on your computer, but with firefox you dont get any of those things.


Yes, although lately thos stupid popups for smiley's, you know the ones that have audio when you roll your mouse over them, they keep getting through FF's popup blocker, sodding annoying that is.

dragon


----------



## Arm_Pit

dragon2309 said:


> As a web developer myself, i can say that IE is actually needed by web dev's, as if every other browser out there, if you think differently you arent a very good developer... You can build a site in 10mins that looks great in IE but is totally screwed in FF, Opera, Netscape and Safari. To be a good web dev you need to design your project around the specifications and needs of EVERY browser out there


I don't think thats how he meant it, IE many times does not show things the rigght way when other browsers do. Certain things IE doesn't magane correctly even though its "standered" and coded properly. I have only run into it  a situation like it once, but i have heard people say it before me.


IE can be picky about certain things, now I would agree if dont get your site working with IE then your a bad devoloper but I don't think thats the way he meant it, could be wrong though.  FF also has a few usfull tools for devolopers too...


----------



## SirKenin

Actually, it is the opposite.  They always display correctly in IE, because IE is the standard and most, if not all, developers code for IE (and it's sooo easy coding for IE).

Then you go to look at it in Firefox and it's all screwed up.  That used to make me soooo mad when I was developing sites.


----------



## xrhstos

You are a web developer and you couldn'y use firefox??

I do not know programming and I know everything about firefox...

How could this happen??


----------



## dragon2309

xrhstos said:


> You are a web developer and you couldn'y use firefox??
> 
> I do not know programming and I know everything about firefox...
> 
> How could this happen??


who was that directed to, and whats your point?

dragon


----------



## SirKenin

xrhstos said:


> You are a web developer and you couldn'y use firefox??
> 
> I do not know programming and I know everything about firefox...
> 
> How could this happen??



So you know how to use it.  Good for you.  Try programming for it.  Wait.  You can't.  You just said so.

It is a pain in the neck coding for Firefox.  It's not impossible.  I pulled it off, but as a result I hate that piece of crap program.  It's garbage.  If it wasn't a business site I was coding for I would have just given the good old one finger salute to any Firefox user, but unfortunately I couldn't do that if I wanted their business... They might use a piece of crap program but I wanted them to buy from me.. lol


----------



## xrhstos

dragon2309 said:


> who was that directed to, and whats your point?
> 
> dragon



That goes to SirKenin and I was trying to say that using firefox isn't that difficult...


----------



## SirKenin

xrhstos said:


> That goes to SirKenin and I was trying to say that using firefox isn't that difficult...



Any idiot can use a browser...  We're talking about coding for one, which you by your own admission can't do.


----------



## Filip

Maybe make a new thread, in this thread we discuss about >>> What Web Browser Do You Use?


----------



## SirKenin

filip-matijevic said:


> Maybe make a new thread, in this thread we discuss about >>> What Web Browser Do You Use?



Shall we nominate you for mod?


----------



## Filip

SirKenin said:


> Shall we nominate you for mod?



It's not necessary, not only admins/mods have to remind ppl on forum rules, sheesh

EDIT:

And I thought a person your age would act more mature...


----------



## Geoff

So, my favorite browser is Firefox, how about you?


----------



## xrhstos

SirKenin said:


> Any idiot can use a browser...  We're talking about coding for one, which you by your own admission can't do.



Οk my mistake...

You could also speak more politely...


----------



## SirKenin

xrhstos said:


> Οk my mistake...
> 
> You could also speak more politely...



Let me get a couple more beers into me first...


----------



## mojo_stevo

Foxfire is much better than I.E


----------



## Archangel

Using IE  ( i know i know.. shame on me )    but it works suprisingly well.   i love what they have done with IE 7,  its really nice


----------



## SirKenin

IE7 and Opera kill Firefox.  The new IE7 in Vista is fantastic.  Firefox is relegated to the status of fanboyish now.

So yeah. I use IE7 and Opera.


----------



## Artoonie

Archangel said:


> Using IE  ( i know i know.. shame on me )    but it works suprisingly well.   i love what they have done with IE 7,  its really nice


Yeah that whole menu thing is really creative :]
buuutt i like having a bunch of themes and extensions for firefox
and [email protected]


----------



## maroon1

SirKenin said:


> IE7 and Opera kill Firefox.  The new IE7 in Vista is fantastic.  Firefox is relegated to the status of fanboyish now.
> 
> So yeah. I use IE7 and Opera.



I prefer firefox because when you use the find option it searches for you letter by letter. Whereas in IE and opera, you need to write the full word to find it.

Also in firefox you can download extensions and themes and u can customize firefox the way you want. Also Firefox 2.0 beta 2 has spell checker.
All these feature are not available in opera or IE.


----------



## _simon_

opera has spell check but it's on the right click menu, it doesn't check as you type.


----------



## Archangel

maroon1 said:


> I prefer firefox because when you use the find option it searches for you letter by letter. Whereas in IE and opera, you need to write the full word to find it.



hmmmzz.. talking about beeing lazy here..


----------



## Apokarteron

I listen to opera, and I browse with Opera.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> IE7 and Opera kill Firefox.  The new IE7 in Vista is fantastic.  Firefox is relegated to the status of fanboyish now.
> 
> So yeah. I use IE7 and Opera.



I know you dont like firefox because its hard to program for it, but I still find it to be better then IE6, Opera, or any other browser.  I've used IE7 only a couple times, so I dont know if that has the same issues with security and spyware that IE6 does.


----------



## SirKenin

IE6 wasn't really that great.  I had no problems making it secure, but for the average user I guess it was a real problem.  IE7 is much better.  A big improvement.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Apokarteron said:


> I listen to opera, and I browse with Opera.



Do you whatch Opera too?


----------



## Shootothrill

Im a mozila firefox


----------



## chrisalviola

why is that some HTML commands dont work on firefox?


----------



## Cheris

Which HTML commands do you mean?


----------



## chrisalviola

like the bakground attribute on the body tag. try some other tags


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

IE7 here.  I dont surf them dangerous sites to need a safer browser : ). lol.


----------



## jp198780

firefox on gx240 and solo, and everything else uses IE.


----------



## ckfordy

jp198780 said:


> firefox on gx240 and solo, and everything else uses IE.


 

JP you need to take the image out of your sig nobody can have them in anymore.  

I use FireFox on my computer the BETA the second one that came out i think.  I used to use internet explorer but i like the tabs better and i dont like the BETA versions of the internet explorer 7 to unstable for me so i use firefox until they release the full version of internet explorer 7.


----------



## Cromewell

I've been using IE7 since beta 2, I'm now on RC1. The only complaint I have is the anti-phishing option makes the initial page load time very slow, once you are on the site it's fine, but since you can turn this off it's no big deal.


----------



## JAPPO

I use firefox and opera. But, I use Firefox _a lot_ more.


----------



## belfong

Good old firefox.


----------



## loque

Firefox is in the majority here because people visiting computer forums tend to be a little more clued up on computer security than those e.g. browsing MySpace.  If there was a poll on MySpace (continuing that as an example), IE would easily dominate.


----------



## Shane

I was using IE just a few days back but i keep having problems with 2 pages loading at the same time and its just useless 

I use the latest version of Firefox now and its fast,Reliable and more secure.


----------



## Timper

FireFox, without a doubt!


----------



## Advitiya Saxena

I m just addicted to OPERA....nothing else will work


----------



## g4m3rof1337

i use mozilla its the dinosaour not the firefox i use both though but majority of bookmarks r on here


----------



## SirKenin

loque said:


> Firefox is in the majority here because people visiting computer forums tend to be a little more clued up on computer security than those e.g. browsing MySpace.  If there was a poll on MySpace (continuing that as an example), IE would easily dominate.



I don't think so...

http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp

With the advent of IE7, and the fact that most dodgy websites are forced to code around their security, Firefox is now every bit as much susceptible to the new threats as IE is...  Firefox is pretty much relegated to fanboyism and rebellion.


----------



## loque

SirKenin said:


> I don't think so...


Oh I agree, Firefox is not the Holy Grail that some people claim that it is.  Firefox has had several serious vulnerabilities just like IE has.  That said though, Firefox is generally more secure mainly due to policy.  For example, no ActiveX (by default anyway), no default rendering of esoteric MS technologies like WMF and VML (both of which have had vulnerabilities), and so on.

I would say quicker patching too, but MS has been reasonably quick on the VML vulnerability so I won't hold that against them. 

I don't consider myself a fanboy nor a rebel though, I just like Firefox for the various features that aren't in IE:  Adblock Plus, JavaScript whitelisting, drop-down RSS feeds.  That said, I still use Links and Dillo too.

On the technology site digg, 76% of people there are using Firefox, so the type of site does affect browser distribution it seems.


----------



## ErnestK

I use opera or firefox. I only use avant when I'm reading email from my web based email.


----------



## Ku-sama

Fire Fox


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

One of my teachers calls Firefox, Foxfire.


----------



## 4W4K3

The college computers have Firefox installed, and it's the default browser I believe. First school I've ever been to that had it installed


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:


> The college computers have Firefox installed, and it's the default browser I believe. First school I've ever been to that had it installed


All of our school computers have and use Firefox...I really like that.


----------



## SirKenin

It makes you wonder how a braindead institution can teach children to be anything but braindead...

hahaha.  Had to say it.. Sorry..  *snicker*


----------



## Dylan_

I use IE 6 at the moment but I will be switching to FireFox soon...Or maybe Opera. FireFox should be good cause of the tabbed browsing and the add-ons. What sucks is my school only has IE! So when I go to school I will have to remember all the shortcuts for IE.... FireFox also seems better as more people use it, add-ons/extensions etc. What is the difference between Mozilla and FireFox? I think FireFox WILL be better! If anyone has some good add-ons that I should download e-mail me a link or the name of it to hilltopgangsta (at) gmail (dot) com

When is IE 7 coming out? I might give it a try someday......

This thread could go on for ages...I think it should! Because we need to know what browseres people use. I also think when a new browser comes out of beta it should be added to the poll. What do you think?   And this poll should be multi-choice because when I have multiple browsers I will use different browsers for different sites...


----------



## SirKenin

IE7 is already out.. Give it a try, you'll like it.  Especially if you have a thing for tabbed browsing.


----------



## Dylan_

I use FireFox as of.......5 minutes ago! LOL Yeah it's good...I got it with PC Authority magazine on th free DVD


----------



## chrisalviola

SirKenin said:


> IE7 is already out.. Give it a try, you'll like it.  Especially if you have a thing for tabbed browsing.


firefox also have tabbed browsing


----------



## chrisalviola

I use IE since you can open source code directly on notepad, unlike firefox


----------



## Dylan_

If I need to open source code I just open it in IE and then view source


----------



## chrisalviola

I have this problem on my firefox.
it cant display backgound color.

<body bgcolor=blue>
</body>


----------



## Dylan_

I don't so I don't knwo mate...


----------



## loque

4W4K3 said:


> The college computers have Firefox installed, and it's the default browser I believe. First school I've ever been to that had it installed


I was quite surprised when I found my university  has Firefox installed.  IE is  the default though.


----------



## maroon1

SirKenin said:


> IE7 is already out.. Give it a try, you'll like it.  Especially if you have a thing for tabbed browsing.



The final version is not out yet, it is RC1.

There is also new firefox 2.0 RC1 which has better features. It has spell-checker and [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica] anti-phishing tool, and more features

u can get it from here http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/all-rc.html
[/FONT]


----------



## rayZa

Internet explorer still the best.


----------



## SirKenin

IE7 has an anti-phishing feature as well.

Anyways, I posted this already, but the long and short of it is this.  I did some tests with the three browsers and a bunch of antivirus programs.  I have a particular website that is chock full of autoloading spyware, virii and malware, as well as every download pretty much being infected as well.  Crappy site for the average user, but excellent for me.

All three browsers let all of it pass.  None of them blocked any of it.  Only Avast! detects these threats and blocks them.  It will actually shut down the webpage and the server will then disconnect.

The point?  ActiveX is no longer THE threat and all three browsers are vulnerable to serious infections.  Therefore, there is absolutely no sense crippling the web by viewing it with Opera or Firefox because neither one can protect you.  Not to mention that Firefox renders webpages the slowest of the three and it screws up webpages because they are either coded for IE, which is most often the case, or because they utilize ActiveX.

Get IE7, coupled with Avast! and PrevX1, and you will be in fine shape.


----------



## Ku-sama

Firefox can be tweaked to be just as fast or faster then IE


----------



## Nini

From my own personal use, I'd say that Firefox is a Lot faster than IE


----------



## SirKenin

Nini said:


> From my own personal use, I'd say that Firefox is a Lot faster than IE



Sorry to say, but no it isn't.

http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html#winspeed


----------



## Nini

SirKenin said:


> Sorry to say, but no it isn't.
> 
> http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html#winspeed


good facts

what im saying is that on MY computer a webpage opens a lot faster in FF than IE. Im not speaking about other people. just me


----------



## SirKenin

Ahhh.  Umm.  Ok?  I am not sure how that's possible under normal circumstances, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Nini

SirKenin said:


> Ahhh.  Umm.  Ok?  I am not sure how that's possible under normal circumstances, but I'll take your word for it.



well ok then, maybe im just retarted and cant't tell the difference.....


----------



## Rambo

Nini said:


> well ok then, maybe im just retarted and cant't tell the difference.....



Maybe.... 

There are FireFox speed enhancements you can use to speed it up (apparently). Were any tests done after these tweaks? Just interested to see how well they work


----------



## 4W4K3

Tweaks can make it "appear" to laod faster, as far as I know.

In FF's "about:config" window you can adjust settings that control how long the browser waits until it displays the information it receives, or the number of requests it sends/receives from certain connections. Compared to defaults you could possibly have it appear faster and not wait, but it depends on your connection speed. If your line can handle send/receiving 50 requests at once, but you've only got it set to send 5...well you're limiting yourself. But in the same respect, if you set it to 1000 and your line only can receive say 20...well that's just pointless. Thats why alot of the "guides" for tweaking FireFox are useless, the settings are completely dependent on your computer/connection. There is no "one size fits all" for browser tweaking.


----------



## maroon1

SirKenin said:


> IE7 has an anti-phishing feature as well.



FireFox 2.0 has anti-phishing feature as well


----------



## The_Beast

.71% for AOL Browser. I'm one of two people hip hip horay


----------



## taigastyle

not many kubuntu users by the looks of it... (knkeror is the default browser for it)


----------



## 4W4K3

I am switching back to Ubuntu as soon as this laptop is officially mine and I can re-partition it. While I'm at home I have to keep the warranty in place, so no foreign operating systems allowed  I like Ubuntu.


----------



## TEKKA

I use avant Browser.


----------



## circledancer

I use Firefox, I have never had any problems with it and I like the tabbed browsing and bookmarks features. I keep my extensions down, I use Adblock Plus and Adblock Filterset G updater, Gmail skins,Gmail Notifier, Fission, Image toolbar and Del.icio.us.
Works for me.


----------



## OvenMaster

4W4K3 said:


> Tweaks can make it "appear" to laod faster, as far as I know.
> 
> In FF's "about:config" window you can adjust settings that control how long the browser waits until it displays the information it receives, or the number of requests it sends/receives from certain connections. Compared to defaults you could possibly have it appear faster and not wait, but it depends on your connection speed. If your line can handle send/receiving 50 requests at once, but you've only got it set to send 5...well you're limiting yourself. But in the same respect, if you set it to 1000 and your line only can receive say 20...well that's just pointless. Thats why alot of the "guides" for tweaking FireFox are useless, the settings are completely dependent on your computer/connection. There is no "one size fits all" for browser tweaking.


Do you know the specific line/setting to adjust? I'd love to play with this.
Tom


----------



## 4W4K3

OvenMaster said:


> Do you know the specific line/setting to adjust? I'd love to play with this.
> Tom



There is a TON you can do, but the very basics are...wel let's jsut link to a "guide" that kind of explains each setting.

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=53650

That one is pretty good, explaisn alot. 

More reading - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8004

I jsut use a program called "FasterFox" that "does everything for you". From what I can tell, it tunes it jsut as wel as I could in a fraction of the time. At first its fun to mess around with but after a while I hate re-setting everything and FasterFox does the job well enough.


----------



## OS Dragon

I think its the most diverse one there is granted I have only used a few per se (IE, Opera, Mozilla, Netscape and AOL Browser). They all suck in the end except FF


----------



## OvenMaster

4W4K3 said:


> There is a TON you can do, but the very basics are...wel let's jsut link to a "guide" that kind of explains each setting.
> 
> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=53650
> 
> That one is pretty good, explaisn alot.
> 
> More reading - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8004
> 
> I jsut use a program called "FasterFox" that "does everything for you". From what I can tell, it tunes it jsut as wel as I could in a fraction of the time. At first its fun to mess around with but after a while I hate re-setting everything and FasterFox does the job well enough.



Perfect. Thank you!  I've tried a handful of these about:config things with Nutscrape 7 and they work just fine. 
Tom


----------



## calumn

I normally use Knoqueror but I sometimes use firefox but I voted for konqueror anyway. Seems Im one of a kind lol...
Calumn


----------



## timothyb89

maroon1 said:


> i read some where that opera is safer than Firefox, and it is the fastest browser ever.



Yes, but... 
With Firefox, downloading from a fast server (  ) I usually get about 1000 KBps. With Opera, I'm lucky if I get 450 KBps.
And Opera is only the 'safest' because hardly anyone uses it. Viruses and spyware target the most used browser to cause more damage.
I use Opera, but I don't really know why. I guess it's the minimize to tray feature  but that IS available in FF.


----------



## timothyb89

chrisalviola said:


> I use IE since you can open source code directly on notepad, unlike firefox



Firefox does that, too.

View>Page Source (ctrl+u)


----------



## JFHuff

I used IE until about 5 months ago when a coworker of mine showed mr FF. Been using it eversince. Espessially like the tab feature (i know other browsers use it and that ie7 will have it) also the extensions and themes. I also like all the options assosiated with it. Theres many security and other configuration changes you can make.


----------



## Archangel

Im using IE7 already... and it has tab's..


----------



## calumn

Archangel said:


> Im using IE7 already... and it has tab's..



Why not just used firefox?
Its better and it has all the features of IE and more.
Do they still have that "Flush" Feature?


----------



## Shane

Using Firefox,

I did have Fasterfox instaled but it made it slower  

Didnt make it faster whatsoever


----------



## calumn

AMD said:


> Using Firefox,
> 
> I did have Fasterfox instaled but it made it slower
> 
> Didnt make it faster whatsoever



That exact same thing happened to me. I got it and was restarting firefox and I opened it and everything was slower, not a little bit slower, way slower. Like it took 10 seconds to load google. I just uninstalled it and it was fine again


----------



## JFHuff

Archangel said:


> Im using IE7 already... and it has tab's..



U know what i mean  when its fully released and everyones using it. I havent checked ie7 out yet but i do plan on giving it a full chance when it fully comes out.


----------



## Bramp

I run FireFox, and for spare IE

Would like to see FireFox use less resources though....


----------



## CAC

Nini said:


> hem firefox duh



LOL!  I agree, Firefox rules.


----------



## kof2000

i started using ie7 now that it has tab browsing too and that anti fish thing.


----------



## Bobo

that anti fish thing....lol!!!


----------



## kof2000

yep that anti fishing


----------



## 4W4K3

Huh that is odd, FasterFox works fine for me. I guess I'll un-install it and see if there is a difference at all.


----------



## rayZa

IE7 is better than FF, just an opinion. Don't underestimate it


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

rayZa said:


> IE7 is better than FF, just an opinion. Don't underestimate it



i hate IE7, i much prefur FF, or even IE6....


----------



## Dylan_

FireFox = Legendary!!! Woooooo


----------



## footballstevo75

*lol*

whos got AOL?
i hope thats just there browser and that you dont have them as your internet, at least hopefully not dial-up i went to cable, and now cant go to anything less

oh yeah, FF rocks

does IE7 have skins? to change the way it looks?


----------



## Rambo

footballstevo75 said:


> does IE7 have skins? to change the way it looks?



I don't think so...


----------



## maroon1

But IE7 default skin is the best skin in my opinion.

You don't need to change the skin


----------



## Cromewell

IMO skinning stuff is a waste of time, I don't need or want to look at my windows theme or program skin all day I'm interested in the content.


----------



## apj101

Cromewell said:


> IMO skinning stuff is a waste of time, I don't need or want to look at my windows theme or program skin all day I'm interested in the content.


promote that man!


----------



## Cromewell

> promote that man!


Hah promote me , I couldn't get a promotion if my life depended on it and I have way better ideas than that. The bloody company wont even approve programming courses (ie mcad) so I have to shell out $1000s if I wanted to take them.


----------



## apj101

Cromewell said:


> Hah promote me , I couldn't get a promotion if my life depended on it and I have way better ideas than that. The bloody company wont even approve programming courses (ie mcad) so I have to shell out $1000s if I wanted to take them.


Time to draft that resignation letter 
as Freinds said - you need the fear


----------



## Cromewell

Indeed. I'm more than hesitant to threaten to walk out without having an all purpose contingency plan. I've been looking but there's no luck to be had 

Anyway, to not dirgress any further, I use IE7 and will continue to use it until I have trouble with it. The only reason I switched to Firefox for about a year was because IE6 started to crash then I was clicking links (mostly at CF). When IE7 betas came out I switched back.


----------



## martyvice

I use Internet Explorer, could never get used to Firefox, weird layout.

And I thought Mozilla and Firefox was the same thing, I downloaded Mozzilla Firefox onetime.


----------



## jasonz

firefox


----------



## Shane

Firefox Rules!


----------



## computermaineack

I still use Opera, but my next choice is the new IE7...I like the layout, and like the fact that it has tabbed browsing. However, if a webpage isn't compatiable with Opera, i load Firefox.

But, like I said, I use Opera (9.0) 95% of the time.

And jasonz, that "joke" in your sig is supposed to be, "there are only 10 types of people in this world, those who understand binary, and those who don't."


----------



## TFT

I've used each and every version of IE from day one, does everything I want


----------



## jasonz

it seems that you are correct computermaineack, i will address the situation accordingly


----------



## Geoff

martyvice said:


> I use Internet Explorer, could never get used to Firefox, weird layout.


I used to think exactly the same, until I just decided to use FF for a few days, and now im hooked.


----------



## goosy22

[-0MEGA-];496307 said:
			
		

> I used to think exactly the same, until I just decided to use FF for a few days, and now im hooked.



i agree... Firefox is definitely my new favorite browser... although a few sites have no support for it... but i really like it... the new IE is a rip-off of FF in my opinion...


----------



## JorDON12

FF is the best by far but there is also a cool extentsion that you can download that shows you how a site will render in IE without leaving FF - just one right click of the mouse.


----------



## 4W4K3

^ IETab, I use it all the time.


----------



## henryjsaunders

IE 7 rulz


----------



## jp198780

havent tryed it yet, im still using 6..


----------



## calumn

henryjsaunders said:


> IE 7 rulz



 I wouldn't say that it rules.
It is better than 6 but only because they copied firefox. It is very similar to firefox. They just copied it. Dont use there copies! Downgrade to IE 1.0! mwahahaha


----------



## jboythekid

I like fire fox because its fast and its safe.


----------



## JamesBart

it used to be all FF ow its IE7. ff annoys me now!


----------



## noob101

I use the att browser..


----------



## Shady

I changed to Minefield now


----------



## jp198780

im still usin IE6..


----------



## maroon1

Shady said:


> I changed to Minefield now



Minefield is the codename of FireFox 3.0


----------



## Dylan_

maroon1 said:


> Minefield is the codename of FireFox 3.0


Awesome where can I get it?


----------



## Shady

maroon1 said:


> Minefield is the codename of FireFox 3.0



What did I say ?  

anyway most of the plugins have updates except few
but still I'm not happy with it
may be we'll see something new in the next release



> Awesome where can I get it?


first result
http://www.google.com.eg/search?hl=en&q=firefox+3+download&btnG=Google+Search&meta=.


----------



## Dylan_

WTF I click page 26 and it doesn't change just refreshes page 25!!!


----------



## maroon1

> Awesome where can I get it?



Click on this link to download Firefox 3.0
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla....trunk/firefox-3.0a1.en-US.win32.installer.exe

If you want to download FF3.0 for other OS then go here
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/?C=M;O=D


----------



## JamesBart

y;know im back to IE and its IE7 now for me. FF was giving me some trouble so i changed. but i would like FF back. i might just re-install it now as we speak.


----------



## TheOrangeDude

wow I cant beleave there are people still using netscape :O.


----------



## Bobo

What do you mean still?  Netscape has a bunch of great things that Firefox/IE don't have


----------



## cdanik

I use firefox most of the time, but IE the rest.


----------



## SirKenin

I've had to use FF while I've been repairing my IE problem (which was actually something else entirely, I found out).  FF is such a piece of crap, especially when you're used to IE.  I can't stand it, and am glad to get back to IE.  Not to mention browsing is WAY faster in IE.  Wow.  What a difference.


----------



## jasonz

I may be showing a bit of ignorance, but is there any difference between FF2 and minestorm 3


----------



## SirKenin

This FF2 is a slow, doggy assed piece of crap.  I just started using it tonight and I can get out and walk faster.  Is there anyway of speeding it up and keeping an option to open a new tab readily available at all times?

So far I absolutely hate it.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> This FF2 is a slow, doggy assed piece of crap.  I just started using it tonight and I can get out and walk faster.  Is there anyway of speeding it up and keeping an option to open a new tab readily available at all times?
> 
> So far I absolutely hate it.



Something must be screwed up on your end.  FF2 loads pages much faster then IE7 does for me.


----------



## Bl00dFox

SirKenin said:


> This FF2 is a slow, doggy assed piece of crap.  I just started using it tonight and I can get out and walk faster.  Is there anyway of speeding it up and keeping an option to open a new tab readily available at all times?
> 
> So far I absolutely hate it.



Are you sure you're feeling alright?


----------



## AudiPlayer

Well this is the thing, I used to use FireFox.. since it has the multi tab inner bowser which I found to be very nice..

Intell internet explorer 7 came out.. same featues as firefox pretty much, so now its  a toss up, i usually hit firefox cause itw as my default one, but i claim to use IE7 more then i used to.


----------



## Verve

I really don't like the skin/layout on IE7, its too... round and water-ish. I actually didn't like the new FF2 skin, but I have to get used to it I guess. I'm just glad they made an Adblock and Fasterfox for FF2, otherwise I'd still be using version 1.


----------



## SirKenin

Bl00dFox said:


> Are you sure you're feeling alright?



No.  I'm not.  I'm pissed.  It's a piece of shit.  I just had to uninstall it because every time I tried to run it it said it had to reboot the machine because of changes.  I reboot, try again, and there's the message again, after which it would shut down the browser.

It's an absolute piece of junk and really dog slow.  When I run IE on other sites it just blows this shitpile away for speed.

GAAAAHHH!!!!  I'm so frustrated.  I just want my IE to work again..  But to do that I have to debug this software bug I have that is making my IE screw up when surfing CF and Hotmail.


----------



## Bl00dFox

SirKenin said:


> No.  I'm not.  I'm pissed.  It's a piece of shit.  I just had to uninstall it because every time I tried to run it it said it had to reboot the machine because of changes.  I reboot, try again, and there's the message again, after which it would shut down the browser.
> 
> It's an absolute piece of junk and really dog slow.  When I run IE on other sites it just blows this shitpile away for speed.
> 
> GAAAAHHH!!!!  I'm so frustrated.  I just want my IE to work again..  But to do that I have to debug this software bug I have that is making my IE screw up when surfing CF and Hotmail.



Well, you're the first guy Ive met who hates FF...


----------



## SirKenin

And here's what an Admin of a website says about FasterFox:



> Find all posts by DNSstuffII DNSstuffII
> 
> DNSstuff.com Administrator
> Registered: Sept 13, 2006
> Posts: 371
> Old post Nov 08, 2006 at 08:29 AM 	 PM DNSstuffII Reply with quote
> FasterFox is a very bad program; you should disable it.  It is very possible that you are getting blocked from websites because of it.
> 
> -David





> DNSstuffII
> 
> DNSstuff.com Administrator
> Registered: Sept 13, 2006
> Posts: 371
> Old post Nov 08, 2006 at 03:24 PM 	 PM DNSstuffII Reply with quote
> FasterFox is an addon to Firefox, which is designed to help "speed up your Internet connection." To do so, when you go to a web page, it automatically downloads all the links on that web page.
> 
> So it does some pretty nasty stuff, like using up ~10x the bandwidth of a normal web browser, and clicking on ad links (which is a big no-no for pay-per-click ads).
> 
> If everyone that uses Firefox used the FasterFox addon, the total amount of bandwidth used worldwide would about double. Imagine how much it would cost to handle all that extra traffic!



So, it's official.  FF is a complete piece of crap and people that praise the virtues of FF either a) have no idea what they are talking about or b) are a bunch of fanboys that refuse to admit the truth lest they have to give in to "the Man".

http://forums.dnsstuff.com/tool/post/dnsstuff/vpost?id=1287086


----------



## Bl00dFox

SirKenin said:


> And here's what an Admin of a website says about FasterFox:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's official.  FF is a complete piece of crap.
> 
> http://forums.dnsstuff.com/tool/post/dnsstuff/vpost?id=1287086



Thats one guys opinion.

You seem to dislike FF, and I respect that, but I still think that FF is better then IE...


----------



## SirKenin

Bl00dFox said:


> Thats one guys opinion.
> 
> You seem to dislike FF, and I respect that, but I still think that FF is better then IE...



That's one guy's opinion that knows more about the web and firefox than just about everyone that's posted in this thread.  You can't discount it that easily.

I dunno.  I'm just in a pissy mood because IE won't work and now I'm stuck with this slow piece of crap.  It makes me mad.  I just want want to have a real browser back again.


----------



## goosy22

SirKenin said:


> That's one guy's opinion that knows more about the web and firefox than just about everyone that's posted in this thread.  You can't discount it that easily.



it doesn't really matter... it's just *HIS OPINION*... everybody has their own... even though he's an internet guru, another internet guru could think FF is the best browser ever...

if we found a review of another internet guru saying that FF rules, would that change your mind? ... probably not, because its *YOUR OPINION*...

get it?


----------



## Bl00dFox

goosy22 said:


> it doesn't really matter... it's just *HIS OPINION*... everybody has their own... even though he's an internet guru, another internet guru could think FF is the best browser ever...
> 
> if we found a review of another internet guru saying that FF rules, would that change your mind? ... probably not, because its *YOUR OPINION*...
> 
> get it?



Its funny how the human mind works!


----------



## Motoxrdude

This is halarious. Fighting over what web browser people use and why, lmao...


----------



## goosy22

Motoxrdude said:


> This is halarious. Fighting over what web browser people use and why, lmao...



i know what you mean... but people just don't realize that it doesn't matter what other people use, because they will stick to whatever they want...


----------



## Motoxrdude

goosy22 said:


> i know what you mean... but people just don't realize that it doesn't matter what other people use, because they will stick to whatever they want...



That and it is pointless. Why would you give it the time in the world what your neighbor uses to browse the internet, its pointless.


----------



## goosy22

because people are bored and need something to fight over... it's just human nature...

EDIT: plus this is just the discussion of the day... it will slowly die down and something else will take it's place after everyones bored of it...


----------



## DCIScouts

goosy22 said:


> plus this is just the discussion of the day... it will slowly die down and something else will take it's place after everyones bored of it...



Although this particular thread does seem to pop up for a few days every month or so...  I kinda smirk every time I see it in the New Post search again...


----------



## SirKenin

Let's duel.  That's the only way this issue will be resolved.  Ten paces, turn and draw.

Back to back they faced each other.. Drew their swords and shot eachother. hehe


----------



## alyoob

I love firefox


----------



## Tri·Gon·Jin

Mostly I use IE7 and FireFox


----------



## MillieMalibu

Firefox is the bomb hahah x


----------



## Bobo

What kind of bomb?  Hydrogen?  Nuclear?


----------



## jimmi039

*firefox?*

whats so good about firefox anyway, its the same thing, different package. anyone tell me some good reasons 4 getting firefox!!


----------



## alexandergre

oh my god, Safari is 0,  
i though safari is after IE.
shame on apple.


----------



## lhstud10

i will always use firefox... i even got my mom and sis using it now so add two more to firefox(i already voted)


----------



## Praetor

IE6 for me


----------



## Bobo

Wow.  Haven't seen you in a while.

Why IE6? At least if you're gonna use it, upgrade to 7.


----------



## Geoff

Praetor said:


> IE6 for me


First post in a few months huh? 



Bobo said:


> Wow.  Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Why IE6? At least if you're gonna use it, upgrade to 7.


I agree, IE7 is much better then IE6.  Mainly because of tabs IMO.


----------



## Cromewell

What is everyones obsession with tabs? Even with IE7 I still open stuff in a new window instead of tabs.


----------



## Shady

Sometimes I have more than 15-20 pages open at the same time, I can't imagine them without tabs.
I had to do it on my friend's laptop but he didn't have FF, so I had to use IE6 it was a nightmare.
One of the reasons that made me stick to Firefox and not using IE7 is the way I access my Bookmarks, I arranges them in a nice way which is easy to access.


----------



## ADE

IE6 has a danger of 3rd party or spyware vulnerability and if you log into somewhere someone can easily steel your password and login name. That's why IE7 is better IMO.


----------



## Ricardo777

Well, I've been using *AOL* Browsing, even now, but I would say time to time I use *Fire Fox* Browsing, wich is the *Best* web browser in the world  ! But for now, *AOL* Browsing is for Me  .


----------



## easyshare123

Good old firefox 

Dan


----------



## Ricardo777

Yes, good old *FireFox*  !


----------



## Ricardo777

*FireFox* Really is the BEST  !


----------



## Ricardo777

Go *FIREFOX*  !!!


----------



## burnitdown

Hmmm Ricardo well you can just stop posting dribbel about Firefox to just raise your post count. Personaly i vote IE7.


----------



## Ricardo777

I've hered that *CNet* Votes that *FireFox 2* is better then *IE7*.
So, see for your self, *Everyone*.
Just go to (Or just click this link: ) *cnet.com*.


----------



## Bobo

How many posts do you need to make in a row?


----------



## burnitdown

Ricardo i dont care who votes what, and your useless multiposting is getting annoying. Its personal preference anymore, they all end up doing the same thing.


----------



## Dylan_

^^^ But Firefox does it better! LOL


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

FireFox all the way


----------



## Ricardo777

*Sorry*  , but you should try and check that link ^^^ out, though .


----------



## Bobo

I think we all know about cnet.


----------



## CharmPeddler

Yay For Firefox~!!!!


----------



## Ricardo777

Ricardo777 said:


> Well, I've been using *AOL* Browsing, even now, but I would say time to time I use *Fire Fox* Browsing, wich is the *Best* web browser in the world  ! But for now, *AOL* Browsing is for Me  ...



Well you know how I said this before  ... Well now I'm using Firefox from now on  and it really is great  ! It is absolute, absolutely the GREATEST, Ever, in the WOLD (For now  ... )    !!!!!


----------



## Ricardo777

I wish I could vote again for Firefox  .


----------



## henryjsaunders

Thats weird about mozzila and firefox because that is like saying i have microsft installed on my computer.


----------



## maroon1

henryjsaunders said:


> Thats weird about mozzila and firefox because that is like saying i have microsft installed on my computer.



Mozilla and Mozilla firefox are two different browsers

mozilla
http://www.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x/

firefox
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## Ricardo777

henryjsaunders said:


> Thats weird about mozzila and firefox because that is like saying i have microsft installed on my computer.



(Sorry if this is rude to what you said in your terms  .) What do you mean by that in other words? Do you mean mozzila owns firefox as Microsoft has a lot of credit for computers?

Thanks  !


----------



## Ricardo777

maroon1 said:


> Mozilla and Mozilla firefox are two different browsers
> 
> mozilla
> http://www.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x/
> 
> firefox
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/



So, there different  ? I didn't know that. hmm...

Thanks  !


----------



## Ricardo777

Firefox really is Grand-A, Though  .


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

The original Mozilla suite is an entirely different browser than Mozilla Firefox. Same company, just Mozilla is the older product and Firefox is more cleaner, less cluttered software they make now.

I think Mozilla and Netscape share the same source code or something, and Netscape has this strange connection with AOL now, so I'm sticking with the newer Firefox software.

My school stills uses Mozilla though...


----------



## R3D

Im using Opera 9.10 just now..its pritty good

I use firefox sometimes..


----------



## UltraDude

Im on firefox


----------



## jedijeff123

FIREFOX!!!!!!! 
i have no clue why but IE7 is really slow on my system. plus i really like firefox for its abundance of plug-ins, add-ons and skins.


----------



## jedijeff123

R3D said:


> Im using Opera 9.10 just now..its pritty good
> 
> I use firefox sometimes..



what is opera? ive only heard of netscape, IE, and firefox


----------



## Kornowski

jedijeff123 said:


> FIREFOX!!!!!!!
> i have no clue why but IE7 is really slow on my system. plus i really like firefox for its abundance of plug-ins, add-ons and skins.



If you keep adding add-ons, plug-ins and skins onto FF you'll soon see FF running the speed IE7 does


----------



## lhuser

I use IE7 on may main rig, which is the first one.

Although, I used to run SlimBrowser or Mathon before. I tried Avant also..but all of them are bloated software that requires the IE kernels in order to work.


----------



## maker

*web browser*

I use MOZILLA FIREFOX to browse the webs,It does the browsing very fast.
If you are a webdesigner then visit at www.webdesigningcompany.net


----------



## nffc10

IE7, had no problems.....YET!!


----------



## Nutter

i use firefox and its the best.


----------



## jpeso2525

Firefox, and sometimes Internet Explorer.


----------



## Nokian

I use Opera only
_simply the best internet experience _


----------



## Nokian

jedijeff123 said:


> *what is opera?* ive only heard of netscape, IE, and firefox


http://www.opera.com/


----------



## Laptop

OMG. I cant believe.. Most of them are using fire fox. Is it that much better than IE ???????????

What is the extra or attractive features fire fox has got than IE ????`


----------



## dhaynes

Laptop said:


> OMG. I cant believe.. Most of them are using fire fox. Is it that much better than IE ???????????
> 
> What is the extra or attractive features fire fox has got than IE ????`



Here's a pretty decent comparison of the two browsers from Cnet: 

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7-6656808-1.html?tag=lnav 

The main reason I use it is for extensions, you can customize the hell out of Firefox.


----------



## takinamo

fire fox is the best


----------



## Shane

Firefox owns IE & Opera


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Firefox owns IE & Opera



Definitely. My friend Josh uses Opera and loves it, he says theres so many more features, and options. I've tried it, and it does have more features, but there's just something about Firefox that I love. I guess I'm just used to it.


----------



## pies

I use ie7 alot because it comes with vista but I also downloaded firefox and I like that alot more


----------



## maroon1

Halian said:


> Definitely. My friend Josh uses Opera and loves it, he says theres so many more features, and options. I've tried it, and it does have more features, but there's just something about Firefox that I love. I guess I'm just used to it.



Are you joking ?

Opera doesn't have more features. Firefox has integrated spell checker and you can also add more features to firefox by downloading extensions.

Firefox is simply the best internet browser ever made.


----------



## New_compforum_user

I use Firefox on my desktop, and IE7 on my laptop (vista).  IE7 isn't that bad, microsoft is trying to turn IE into Firefox, you have tabbed browsing, an x on each tab, a little circle on the tab if the page is loading...


----------



## The_Beast

I use Safari on the macs in my GCDP class and IE7 on the computer in the AutoCAD room. AOL and IE7 at home


----------



## purdue512

Firefox.  Simply the best.


----------



## Violent 777

i like firefox in my opinion its a little bit faster and gets the job done well


----------



## Shane

purdue512 said:


> Firefox.  Simply the best.



yeah i cant see myself ever going back to IE again....Firefox is so much better.


----------



## lovely?

W00T firefox! love it, will NEVER go back to that practically unuseable IE9


----------



## Vigor

Mozilla Firefox and sometimes IE if certain webpages don't load or work properly


----------



## [email protected]

Vigor said:


> Mozilla Firefox and sometimes IE if certain webpages don't load or work properly



Yeah same with me. Firefox is much nicer, but sometimes the pages are not formatting properly or something and everything is out of place, SO then i use IE


----------



## Jack Bauer

I use Firefox most of the time and sometimes I use IE.


----------



## shawn_selig29

firefox all the way...... more securer and looks cool..


----------



## TrojanFrost

Go Win Firefox!!


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I have switched back to Firefox... again.

I only use StumbleUpon and TimeTracker extensions though.


----------



## munkyeetr

I have been a Firefox user for many years, and use it on my Windows machines, but have just found SwiftFox, an optimized FireFox browser for Linux...and I noticed a difference immediately. Very swift!


----------



## Styrak

[email protected] said:


> Yeah same with me. Firefox is much nicer, but sometimes the pages are not formatting properly or something and everything is out of place, SO then i use IE



Yeah it's too bad, but the reason for that is most web pages are written for IE, which ironically doesn't support the latest standards or uses deprecated code.  FireFox tries to use the latest standards, etc and sometimes it does't work right.
But yeah FireFox FTW.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Yeah, most people are going to use IE (particularly people that don't know of other browsers too) so webmasters will probably continue to optimize their websites for Internet Explorer for a while yet.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Firefox...found out about it a little over a year ago and will never use anything else.


----------



## jp198780

using IE7 now..was using FF, and Opera..think this is alot better, starts up faster also..on my pc ne way


----------



## DrCuddles

Internet Explorer 7 is so good and it comes with Vista, i dont need Fire Fox anymore, i've got all  the tabbed browsing i need with IE 7 now!


----------



## Kornowski

I'm using IE7 also, was using FF, but I don't like the interface too much, I know you can change it too 

I just prefer IE


----------



## The_Beast

wow I'm one of 3 people using Aol


----------



## jamie_2k6

firefox is the best ive ever used  just started using it couple of weeks ago like and not had no problems with it yet i love it


----------



## DrCuddles

jamie_2k6 said:


> firefox is the best ive ever used  just started using it couple of weeks ago like and not had no problems with it yet i love it



Its a phase we all go through  you'll go back to IE soon enough


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm still using IE7 after trialing Firefox on my rig in the sig however I use Firefox on Ubuntu because I'm lazy.


----------



## jamie_2k6

tbh i dont care for all the extra features if i can view web pages then the browser is good you know what i mean i like firefox because you can change the theme on it though and make it ya own  i dont think you can do that on ie7 that is why i changed


----------



## CharmPeddler

FireFox at 56% YAYAYAYAYYAYA!!!!!!!


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I'm back using Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## evo3

I am using IE7 and FF 2.0 both work very well for me


----------



## Geoff

When I used to use IE6 with XP, I had spyware and viruses all the time.  Now I've run FF since I first installed XP, and I have yet to get a single piece of sypware or a virus, go FireFox!!


----------



## whiteleechris

I have been using Firefox for a while! It seems to be the best choice! I had it for a little while and then the new IE7 came out and I installed it and tried it out for a little while! I ended up taking IE completely off my computer because It seemed to be slower than FF! Even when Im using my dads comp, with IE it seems slow!


----------



## Smartty

Which is good directory?
Niche Directory
or
General Directory


----------



## Draco Malfoy

I tend to switch browsers every month or so.  It's boring to use the same one all the time.  When I'm using Windows XP I usually rotate between Firefox, Netscape, Opera, K-Meleon, SeaMonkey; when I feel nostalgic and am using Windows 98, I use Internet Explorer; when I'm using the console I use good ol' Lynx; when I use DSL Linux I use Dillo; and the list goes on and on...


----------



## lubo4444

I like internet explorer ...


----------



## Geoff

I'm really surprised that no one uses Safari.


----------



## JamesBart

[-0MEGA-];671109 said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised that no one uses Safari.



when im mac-ing it up then i do


----------



## ericae

*anyone use ares*

ares is cool but it messes with computer weird maybe because i have vista


----------



## BLK1985

At home I use Firefox at work I use IE 7.


----------



## patrickv

Default = Mozilla Firefox 2
alternate = FLOCK


----------



## leeroyMarv

I'm used to using IE and don't usually have problems, but i also have firefox installed, which i occasionally use, but not as much


----------



## nobody

list step by step firefox, opera, and IE. accept netscape.


----------



## Runn3r.cze

on my computer i have installed IE, FF and also opera.
and i think opera is the best one


----------



## YSA

Firefox 2.0.0.4 and IE 7


----------



## OmegaMB

Normally I use Firefox 2.0.0.4, but occasionally I use Safari. But Firefox more.


----------



## H4.9

*Why Does FireFox seem to be the best of all??????*


----------



## TheMajor

Opera


----------



## badman5

Firefox is the best IMO.


----------



## 4W4K3

I've been having a problem with Firefox. Every 10 minutes or so the browser will lock up and then go back to normal. If I'm typing something, it will stop, then all of a sudden all the words I typed will appear. Not sure if it's my PC or the browser, but I can't get IE to do it.


----------



## Platinum

I've been usin firefox ever since my browser was hijacked 2 years ago. I switched over to firefox cuz IE was hijacked, fixed it, but never went back.


----------



## Itanda

Fire Fox all the way..


----------



## QACJared

Firefox 

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X; en-US; rv:1.8.1) Gecko/20061010 Firefox/2.0


----------



## Jughead

Firefox


----------



## patrickv

i have already voted..lol


----------



## Shane

H4.9 said:


> *Why Does FireFox seem to be the best of all??????*



Its just alot better than IE......its faster at getting pages on my system,More reliable and if it does crash you can restore the last viewed page so you dont lose an important website.

i dont think IE can do that


----------



## raptor

vote 4 opera..
i dont know 4 sure but opera can back and forward faster than any other Browser

i think fire fox is from mozilla isn't? same like we talk IE from microsoft...


----------



## raptor

Platinum said:


> I've been usin firefox ever since my browser was hijacked 2 years ago. I switched over to firefox cuz IE was hijacked, fixed it, but never went back.



hahah just like me....


----------



## TheMajor

raptor said:


> vote 4 opera..
> i dont know 4 sure but opera can back and forward faster than any other Browser
> 
> i think fire fox is from mozilla isn't? same like we talk IE from microsoft...



FF copied the fast back/forward behavior somewhere around v1.5.


----------



## MattHBC

I've been using opera for years and I still love it


----------



## slaphappylinksys

i dont care about coding its faster more reliable and its freakin awsome although not for like banking stuff but the best all purpose browser


----------



## Moooooo100

Firefox all the way


----------



## Moooooo100

raptor said:


> vote 4 opera..
> i dont know 4 sure but opera can back and forward faster than any other Browser
> 
> i think fire fox is from mozilla isn't? same like we talk IE from microsoft...



Mozilla is another browser, not only a company.


----------



## KashifNawaz

Fire Fox Mozila


----------



## unka

*omfg explorer 8 roxXx in vienna*



spacedude89 said:


> Poll



Some one saw the explorer8 in vienna trial version? It ****ing owns...



www.viennaupgrade.com


----------



## patrickv

unka said:


> Some one saw the explorer8 in vienna trial version? It ****ing owns...
> 
> 
> 
> www.viennaupgrade.com



blah blah probably Firefox 4 will get the best out of it


----------



## PabloTeK

Actually if Vienna is delayed like Vista then Firefox will be on version 6000 I think.


----------



## parisC

IE and Firefox


----------



## Mr Jeb™

i use Firefox


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Right now I'm a Firefox user... that changes often though.


----------



## f.i.t.h

Opera, Opera, Opera, and a little fit of FireFox


----------



## Cupcakke

Im surprised more people dont use Opera.  I love it, cept when i go to print, that screws everything up.


----------



## cyberdude

I use Internet Explorer and AOL. Mostly AOL


----------



## Edgesilhouette

Firefox and IE


----------



## wungoodshu

Use Firefox the most, really just because all the computers at school are Macs and Safari fails.


----------



## littleblackxj

I use firefox but i am switching to opera. Firefox has become what it originally was implemented to prevent; a bloated browser.


----------



## patrickv

windows = Firefox & IE7 <--rarely
OsX = Safari & Firefox  (about to install *wyzo* later)


----------



## haryodwi

My favourite is still, Mozilla Firefox...

Love the add-on, 
the others dont have it


----------



## Serious Chatter

I am using Mozilla and internet explorer. some time i also used opera but my best choice is Mozilla because it provides us with good facilities like error less documentation.it contains inner dictionary which provides spell check utility when we write something and remove the spelling mistakes and make our work fast and reliable.


----------



## Remus

Firefox obviously, although sometimes urg


----------



## The_Beast

I just downloaded firefox a week ago and I love it soo much


----------



## sonniya

yeah firefox is  a good browser.
thats why everyone is using it


----------



## DirtyD86

i stick with IE. it has never let me down


----------



## Ambushed

Firefox > IE


----------



## elhacko

opera


----------



## amosf

I use firefox. IE doesn't run well on linux anyway


----------



## jimkonow

firefox is teh pwnzorz, end of story.


----------



## patrickv

amosf said:


> I use firefox. IE doesn't run well on linux anyway



so you installed it ? lots of bugs eh ? it will sometimes close for no apparent reason,some pages loads up in a weird way 
i use Firefox 2.0.0.9


----------



## amosf

patrickv said:


> so you installed it ? lots of bugs eh ? it will sometimes close for no apparent reason,some pages loads up in a weird way
> i use Firefox 2.0.0.9



Well, IE installed when I put MS Office on my linux desktop, but I don't use it. i don't actually use MSO much either as I prefer OOo, but sometimes I need it to open certain docs.

IE tends to be extra odd in wine, but it goes. 

Yeah, Firefox auto updates to the latest version here too


----------



## BluePlum

*eerrr*

I thought Mozila and firefox were same thing thus,

Mozila firefox lol Now im confused Good 1!


----------



## thegreenblob

I use firefox. 

It's always been reliable. And I can't browse without my Ad-Block


----------



## CentralViking19

go Safari!

Now MULTI-PLATFORM

apple shares why cant microsoft!


----------



## GameMaster

I am shocked with the results, it's more than 50 % for Forefox.
I use IE, because it's really the fastest and the best, and has the best online protection especially 7.0.
Mozilla though, most ppl use because they are on Linux, or because they like how does it look and they like its' functionality, but the newest version of IE has it all and I haven't found ANY bugs since I use it!!
Well I guess...different software on different computer.


----------



## GameMaster

Tell me does the new Opera have Favorites?? I coulnd't surf without them


----------



## TheMajor

GameMaster said:


> Tell me does the new Opera have Favorites?? I coulnd't surf without them



Lol, yes. For at least 10 years or so.


----------



## patrickv

CentralViking19 said:


> go Safari!
> 
> Now MULTI-PLATFORM
> 
> apple shares why cant microsoft!



thats one tough question for MS to answer, and safari has known bugs too, but it's good, but better on a Mac


----------



## Aloush

I use firefox its just the best you cant beat it


----------



## GameMaster

Even Opera can beat FF.


----------



## the_painter

Firefox FTW
so easy to navigate. no pop-ups. and best of all: THE COOLEST ICON OF ALL THE BROWSERS 


*finally, 200 posts


----------



## Ambushed

Firefox fastest**


----------



## addy999

Well i use mozila firefox , its the best , it have some awesome features like page rank, google tablor...


----------



## gladrock

i use maxthon2, got some cool feature imo.
and loads of different skins to download.


----------



## oscaryu1

FireFox is great in my opinion, but at times, it will just freeze after posting on CoFo and I have to press the refresh/go button to get to the page. I absolutely love the speed, the pause for downloading, and the Restore Session button. Terrific browser, although they could work on the memory leak...


----------



## MicroBoy

*I use Mozilla Firefox, it is the best browser.*


----------



## f.i.t.h

On Linux:  Lynx & Opera
Windows: Opera


----------



## PunterCam

I use firefox, but it's not nearly as fast as internet explorer. There are pauses and slower loading times than explorer, but I prefer the interface so I've stuck with it. It also decided not to open for some reason for the best part of a week, then suddenly jumped into life.


----------



## mariiam

I'm a Firefox user


----------



## patrickv

ain't no way IE is gonna top this poll, not in a hundred years


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Opera's pretty good stuff, too. I use it on my laptop....


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Firefox = Pc's
Safari = Mac


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Internet Explorer here.


----------



## nikopolidis

At home I use Internet Explorer 7 even now when I have Mac. I run Internet Explorer thru Parallels Desktop. Why? I just like it and get used to it after being a PC-user for 12 years.
At work I have Mozilla Firefox. I Don't like it much. IE is better to my opinion. I like that IE remembers e-mail addresses of people I write to. I don't need to make an address book.
I used to browse thru Opera as well. My rating:
1. IE
2. Opera
3. Mozilla Firefox


----------



## f.i.t.h

Lynx and Opera


----------



## jalajel

*firefox & Opera*

Firefox, but i can't pass by without complimenting opera, it's a great threat too.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I use Firefox 2.


----------



## Gareth

Firefox, forever.


----------



## bigbird

mostly FF, sometimes Opera!


----------



## -Fatos.

Firefox  is  very good and  very fast


----------



## sturley

*Aol*

I use aol because it was the easiest to install to begin with and then I was tied to a contract.
But I would like to change.


----------



## cdanik

Firefox all the way!


----------



## susanpcdigital

Internet Explorer, Firefox, and Opera.


----------



## morris14cc

firefox-fast, customizable


----------



## colt1911

Firefox for me!


----------



## Matt_91

Firefox, except in Mac I use Safari


----------



## Camarones

e-Capsule Private Browser


----------



## Kesava

firefox. i love it.

but today apple promted me to download safari for windows haah.

so i did.

didnt like it much. firefox is better.


----------



## CMF175

im still running ie 6


----------



## windowsvista

ie7


----------



## Calibretto

I'm using Firefox ATM but if I hear good things about Safari then I might switch to that but the chances are very slim.


----------



## Burgerbob

FF2. IE is teh ubernoobage and Safari just didnt work very well for me, in any sense. 
FF FTW!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

im actually running safari now, i love it, i dont know which ill stick with, still trying to decide... Firefox Vs Safari.


----------



## Punk

Fully customized FF so I won't change it in time


----------



## G25r8cer

Did you know that no more updates or projects are going to be released for netscape? Who uses that anyways? I am full on for FF!! Customizing web pages with scripts is awesome!! Heres FF customized a little.


----------



## CMF175

if you dont like 7 can you roll back to 6 ?


----------



## Ambushed

Camarones said:


> e-Capsule Private Browser



That looks pretty good, has there been any reviews on it?


----------



## TFT

Has anyone tried IE7 Pro ?


----------



## Kornowski

I'm actually using Safari at the moment


----------



## Ambushed

Kornowski said:


> I'm actually using Safari at the moment



What's it like?


----------



## Vizy

is safari, mac only? 

if it is, thats not right. we share our firefox.

ok, i reread what i wrote and if its the built in webbrowser of macs, ok then. Thats cool. we dont share IE...but who would want it.


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> is safari, mac only?
> 
> if it is, thats not right. we share our firefox.
> 
> ok, i reread what i wrote and if its the built in webbrowser of macs, ok then. Thats cool. we dont share IE...but who would want it.



you can now get safari for windows.

It is just as fast as firefox... my brother got it on windows....


----------



## Kornowski

Ambushed said:


> What's it like?



It's great, and Yeah, it's for Windows too!

I find it to be a bit faster than FireFox and Internet Explorer.


----------



## cohen

Kornowski said:


> It's great, and Yeah, it's for Windows too!
> 
> I find it to be a bit faster than FireFox and Internet Explorer.



It is similar speed to Firefox.


----------



## undergirl

safari works for me


----------



## vista18dc

When i first got Vista i used the IE 7 but now have gone over to Firefox, also i installed it on my old Windows 2K laptop as well

Firefox gets my vote


----------



## cohen

vista18dc said:


> When i first got Vista i used the IE 7 but now have gone over to Firefox, also i installed it on my old Windows 2K laptop as well
> 
> Firefox gets my vote



I like the speed of it.

But if firefox did what IE 7 does with the tabs.... that would really good otherwise it is a good program!


----------



## Jarod

I'm actually using IE 6


----------



## TFT

Add this to your IE7
http://www.ie7pro.com/ All the addons you want and free


----------



## G25r8cer

TFT said:


> Add this to your IE7
> http://www.ie7pro.com/ All the addons you want and free



Thanks for that!! I think i might try it out as it will let greasemonkey installed!! YEAH!! I love scripts!!


----------



## Evris

I use (Mozilla) Firefox 3.0 BETA.
I still don't know what's the difference between Mozilla & Firefox. Can anyone explain me? 

P.S.I thought it was the same :S


----------



## cohen

Jarod said:


> I'm actually using IE 6



WHAT!!! 



TFT said:


> Add this to your IE7
> http://www.ie7pro.com/ All the addons you want and free



Cool - i'll keep it in mind



Evris said:


> I use (Mozilla) Firefox 3.0 BETA.
> I still don't know what's the difference between Mozilla & Firefox. Can anyone explain me?
> 
> P.S.I thought it was the same :S



Yes they are the same just people call them different... but most of the guys on here say firefox or FF (which is firefox)


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'm using Safari currently. I've been a Firefox guy for quite some time, but I'm really starting to like Safari.


----------



## Sir Travis D

IE4
from windows 95




no, FF.


----------



## G25r8cer

Sir Travis D said:


> IE4
> from windows 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, FF.



WTF!! Your pc is going to be infected soon!! LOL  

Your on windows 95?


----------



## G25r8cer

Firefox is ALWAYS going to be at the top!! 2nd in line might be opera

 I Hate IE!! I know hate is a strong word but I do Hate IE


----------



## cohen

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I'm using Safari currently. I've been a Firefox guy for quite some time, but I'm really starting to like Safari.



I used Safari for a bit but i like the plug-ins so i went back to FF. But currently using safari on a friends mac... cause we can bypass the school web marshell system 



Sir Travis D said:


> IE4
> from windows 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, FF.



WTF!!! dude are are you using windows 95???



g25racer said:


> Firefox is ALWAYS going to be at the top!! 2nd in line might be opera
> 
> I Hate IE!! I know hate is a strong word but I do Hate IE



IE can be good for some things but i prefer FF or Safari... i don't like any of the other browsers



g25racer said:


> WTF!! Your pc is going to be infected soon!! LOL
> 
> Your on windows 95?



I agree!!!


----------



## Sir Travis D

I have a laptop with dos from 1988 (hp vectra ls/12), some ibm laptop from the early 90's with 3.1, late 90's laptop with windows 95 (compaq armada something)

I don't use windows 95 unless it is about bonzi buddy. I will explain this in the off topic section, do not ask about it now.


----------



## Vizy

i use firefox


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Sir Travis D said:


> I have a laptop with dos from 1988 (hp vectra ls/12), some ibm laptop from the early 90's with 3.1, late 90's laptop with windows 95 (compaq armada something)
> 
> I don't use windows 95 unless it is about bonzi buddy. I will explain this in the off topic section, do not ask about it now.



Why did you post that here?


----------



## G25r8cer

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Why did you post that here?



B/c we asked him if he was using windows 95 and why!


----------



## Alan1ar1s

firefox is the best 
After that Opera is another very good choice


----------



## eye-Q

firefox its far away the best! its the browser that ubuntu use


----------



## cohen

Alan1ar1s said:


> firefox is the best
> After that Opera is another very good choice



I would say FF then Safari and if anthing else IE7


----------



## Timo

Downloaded/Installed the Bèta 2 version of the new Opera, version 9.5 (last real version; 9.25 if I am correct). Gets me a quite nice Acid3 score of 78/100, but not that that says much because most sites are still IE calibrated... And seeing IE gets a score of 12 in Acid3 I'd be willing to discard that score anyways.

Nonetheless, it has a built in IRC-client which I use all the time (and is very easy to use as well). Also how everything is standard ergonomically placed (such as the url-bar). But ofcourse if you dislike the placing of it all you can change it, you could even put the url-bar at the bottom of the page if you want.

Also the mouse gestures (somewhat the key signature of Opera) are great seeing I open up tabs a lot, the speed dial is great as well.

Without tweaking either FF or Opera, Opera is faster, with Tweaking FF an Opera, Opera will still be a tad faster (although the difference is not much).


----------



## G25r8cer

If you want speed dial then use FF with extensions/addons


----------



## danrules

Internet Explorer 7 most definatly


----------



## GameMaster

danrules said:


> Internet Explorer 7 most definatly



Now that's my boy!


----------



## DaveC1983

Firefox wins hands down in my opinion


----------



## cohen

DaveC1983 said:


> Firefox wins hands down in my opinion



Totally agree!


----------



## Mitch?

Firefox without a doubt. IE just isn't my thing. It's ok, but, firefox just works so nice! all the extra features and themes really do it for me though, Black Noir XP + Aerofox look beautiful together!


----------



## G25r8cer

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Firefox without a doubt. IE just isn't my thing. It's ok, but, firefox just works so nice! all the extra features and themes really do it for me though, Black Noir XP + Aerofox look beautiful together!



I agree very much so


----------



## MrDave3D

I just use the standard *Internet Explorer*.
I have tried FireFox but i personally don't care for it and went back to *Internet Explorer*.

Dave


----------



## mac550

Gave Firefox my vote! some mods you can get are really cool.


----------



## cohen

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Firefox without a doubt. IE just isn't my thing. It's ok, but, firefox just works so nice! all the extra features and themes really do it for me though, Black Noir XP + Aerofox look beautiful together!



Totally agree!!!



mac550 said:


> Gave Firefox my vote! some mods you can get are really cool.



It can.....


----------



## anothEr

I seriously hate ie7 with a passion. It is slow compared to firefox. I have used opera, but I was too use to firefox.

Firefox ftw!


----------



## G25r8cer

IE7 slow? LOL I dont like IE either but, the truth is IE is the fastest web browser ever!! You are prob infected or something.


----------



## computeruler

firefox also i dont like ie because it is less secure


----------



## GameMaster

computeruler said:


> firefox also i dont like ie because it is less secure



And you're sure about it? Care to elaborate?


----------



## computeruler

according to a widgit i downloaded ie had like 8 securty flaws and firefox had like 3


----------



## The Leader

I much prefer Internet Explorer to firefox.


----------



## PCC_Australia

I've always leaned more towards the Firefox browser, but somehow Microsoft has really stepped it up for IE version 8.0 [yeah its the BETA version].

So i'm leaning more towards the IE vote, but until its entirely out of the BETA edition, ill still be using Firefox.


----------



## cohen

PCC_Australia said:


> I've always leaned more towards the Firefox browser, but somehow Microsoft has really stepped it up for IE version 8.0 [yeah its the BETA version].
> 
> So i'm leaning more towards the IE vote, but until its entirely out of the BETA edition, ill still be using Firefox.



IE 8.0 is ok.... there were some faults when i started using it, and i only use it when i need to use IE... otherwise i use FF.


----------



## GameMaster

computeruler said:


> according to a widgit i downloaded ie had like 8 securty flaws and firefox had like 3



Prove it. I don't think it's the case now, especially for the IE 8.0.
Firefox is so...buggy for me. I've been using it for 3 weeks now and I had couple of problems that annoyed me, much worse than the IE little problems. FF restarts every while ( freezes and I shut it ) and then it doesn't even tell me to restore the session ( which normally I can choose to do ).
I'm just tired of people saying the same damn thing: IE sucks FF is great.
You never ever used IE did you? Screw what people say, they said Vista sucks and today every1 have one.


----------



## Punk

GameMaster said:


> Prove it. I don't think it's the case now, especially for the IE 8.0.
> Firefox is so...buggy for me. I've been using it for 3 weeks now and I had couple of problems that annoyed me, much worse than the IE little problems. FF restarts every while ( freezes and I shut it ) and then it doesn't even tell me to restore the session ( which normally I can choose to do ).
> I'm just tired of people saying the same damn thing: IE sucks FF is great.
> You never ever used IE did you? Screw what people say, they said Vista sucks and today every1 have one.



Yeah I see, everyone chooses their browser from their experience.

IE is a Microsoft product and FF is a independent product from Mozilla. That being, hackers have more access over IE than on Mozilla.


----------



## shenry

EDIT: Little bit of a mis interpretation there.

Err more security flaws means it's less secure. Unless of course those 3 flaws are bigger than those 8...

Anyway I choose Fire Fox because I love the extensions and I'd consider it to be more secure. Also Firefox owns ie7 , and I have tried IE so I'm not just saying that because it's from microsoft or anything...


----------



## GameMaster

Wow...some jerk created the website for nothing-to link to firefox.com and humiliate IE 7. Which is really...pointless.

Considering that my current computer occupation is hacking ( with IE mostly ) I surely know a lot about browsers and all the security thing.

IE is as safe as your browsing is. It also has an add-on for privacy that's a lot better than any FF add-on, containing everything a hacker has to have except the brain.
Firefox is better and better downloading add-ons, there are millions of them and Firefox is also slower... Computer memory gets full of FF add-ons for this and that...while IE has everything installed immediately with only one possible add-on ( Privacy IE ). I really get annoyed when people who use firefox without even using IE before talk crap about it with a stupid unproved explanation. There are sooo many holes in all Windows OS-es that people rarely use IE to get in.

There are viruses for that, and FF is as virus-proof as it is IE, it's all in your brain.

IE is much more handy at the moment, with better favorites bar, better tab browsing and of course, higher speed/surfing.

IE beats Mozilla in most of the points, however I admit that after IE, FF is the greatest browser.


----------



## GameMaster

What's that site about?  You're a spammer. Reported.


----------



## trueheart

firefox has a great ability for speed browsing


----------



## Sir Travis D

I use firefox.


----------



## luminol

Firefox on my laptop, Opera on my (slower) desktop and Opera Mini on my Blackjack II.


----------



## alexandergre

Safari, because of its simple design and the speed is amazing and ofcourse te blu loading bar at the top


----------



## cohen

alexandergre said:


> Safari, because of its simple design and the speed is amazing and ofcourse te blu loading bar at the top



Well i have found that it doesn't support "some" websites.....


----------



## Christopher

Firefox!



alexandergre said:


> Safari, because of its simple design and the speed is amazing and ofcourse te blu loading bar at the top


When I switched to Mac I started using Safari for day-to-day browsing. It's just so fast, and I'm an impatient person! Could never leave Firefox for web development, but Safari was always there when I wanted to surf.

But with the release of Firefox 3, I switched back. I still think the default theme is ugly but with GrApple it's nice. I also use this extension to bring back the blue loading bar


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Chroder said:


> Firefox!
> 
> 
> When I switched to Mac I started using Safari for day-to-day browsing. It's just so fast, and I'm an impatient person! Could never leave Firefox for web development, but Safari was always there when I wanted to surf.
> 
> But with the release of Firefox 3, I switched back. I still think the default theme is ugly but with GrApple it's nice. I also use this extension to bring back the blue loading bar



Haven't seen you around here in a while!


----------



## Christopher

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Haven't seen you around here in a while!


You know how it is! Busy busy. One of my servers was compromised and I was going through a bunch of sites changing passwords just in case there was some info laying around with login details. CF was a site on my list  Thought I'd look around while I was here.


----------



## cohen

trueheart said:


> firefox has a great ability for speed browsing



Yeah i agree, that is why i use it.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Since I've switched to Ubuntu, I've started using Firefox 3. It's much better than Opera IMO.


----------



## skidude

<3 Firefox 3


----------



## mariiam

Firefox all the way !!


----------



## GameMaster

Like...Firefox sucks...IE is better for using proxies.


----------



## Kesava

Le GoogelGuRu said:


> Since I've switched to Ubuntu, I've started using Firefox 3. It's much better than Opera IMO.





skidude said:


> <3 Firefox 3





mariiam said:


> Firefox all the way !!



YEAH FIREFOX FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

haha


----------



## voyagerfan99

Firefox FTW!


----------



## `PaWz

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG FiREFOX FIREFOX FIREFOX YEEAAAAAAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Still using firefox.


----------



## Motoxrdude

PC_I said:


> firefox sux



Great way to get liked around here . Have any reasons why or just saying that because you are a fanboy?


----------



## Cleric7x9

PC_I said:


> i dont know how to use it.



i dont know how to use a smelter but i like gold. your reason is not very good.


----------



## alexyu

Firefox sucks and I now how to use it


----------



## jdbennet

Ie7 and Firefox 3

i like both.


----------



## txtmsgbrakup

i use opera and firefox :]


----------



## pepsi_girl

I use IE 
in work i use Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Cleric7x9

spacedude89 said:


> No, there are two seperate browsers. very similar though.



uhhh.....huh? ive never heard that. Mozilla is the company, firefox is the product.  right? isnt that like saying ford focus is two different cars?


----------



## jdbennet

netscape -> opensourced to mozilla -> firefox is just the browser part of the mozilla suite - the full one includes composer etc..


----------



## Nater

IE7 and waiting for the full relase of IE8


----------



## naggz

IE 7, Firefox looks and feels abit old.


----------



## luckiegreat

*hey there*

hello,i have come to fell love with internet explorer,thats the browser i use.
cheers!
www.computerappreciation.blogspot.com


----------



## aut0parts

firefox no doubt


----------



## chibicitiberiu

1. This poll is wrong from the beginning: there are many users who use more than one browser at the same time. Multiple choices should be allowed.
2. If you think that Mozilla ≠ Firefox, than could you give me a link to the download page? Maybe it would be interesting to test.
3. I voted with Firefox.


----------



## Jeronimo

Firefox and IE7  For some sites one, for some other..


----------



## Punk

chibicitiberiu said:


> 1. This poll is wrong from the beginning: there are many users who use more than one browser at the same time. Multiple choices should be allowed.
> 2. If you think that Mozilla ≠ Firefox, than could you give me a link to the download page? Maybe it would be interesting to test.
> 3. I voted with Firefox.



Firefox is a Mozilla OS browser

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/

There used to be a Mozilla browser. I can't find it anymore.


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

Firefox 3.0


----------



## TheEagle

deffinetly firefox 3 !


----------



## Roncharlespatton

Safari. But when I am doing my website. Always firefox. What makes firefox so much better.


----------



## scooter

the fox


----------



## tremmor

firefox plugins........i only used ie for updates. 
another one of interest and don't see is Secure IE Professional.


----------



## Encryptor

Firefox with many security add ons , Currently the most secure personal browser on the internet.

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------



## alexyu

We need a V2 of this poll... Google Chrome was launched.


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, im digging the new google chrome

Weird name though


----------



## PrinterScanner

google chrome rocks!


----------



## cohen

Are we able to get google chrome added to this??? and i want to retract my vote and vote for google chrome


----------



## alexyu

cohen said:


> Are we able to get google chrome added to this??? and i want to retract my vote and vote for google chrome



Me too.


----------



## MaskeryWeb

I tend to have to use all three to be honest in my line of work to make sure that the things I make look good in what ever browser people use. 

My main concern with using IE7 all the time though is that many people have told me just how unsafe it is, even when using add-ons such as google pop up blocker. For this reason I prefer to use firefox as much as possible.

Just trying to get used to the dubiously named "chrome" by Google.


----------



## scooter

PrinterScanner said:


> google chrome rocks!



No it doesn't!



cohen said:


> Are we able to get google chrome added to this??? and i want to retract my vote and vote for google chrome



Why, its an awful, poorly executed heap of s***



alexyu said:


> Me too.



See above!



MaskeryWeb said:


> Just trying to get used to the dubiously named "chrome" by Google.



It wont be hard to get used to something so basic and crappy.


--multi tasking ruless...thank god for dual core!! whew


----------



## alexyu

scooter said:


> No it doesn't!
> 
> 
> 
> Why, its an awful, poorly executed heap of s***
> 
> 
> 
> See above!
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be hard to get used to something so basic and crappy.
> 
> 
> --multi tasking ruless...thank god for dual core!! whew


So you are quoting 4 posts made by different users and contradicting them all? That's so suicidal.


----------



## hensau

Hello,
I´m only use Firefox, a few years ago i use internet explorer, too


----------



## scooter

alexyu said:


> So you are quoting 4 posts made by different users and contradicting them all? That's so suicidal.



I know..

but I feel so strongly about how sh**** Chrome is..that it deserved a multi-layered negative response.

I invite friendly arguements...


----------



## TFT

I'm not going to argue

I agree with you  its a load of old cobblers


----------



## alexyu

Well, CF didnt lag anymore for me since I'm using Chrome. That's why I love it 
I also love:
-the incognito window (description)
-the "most visited websites"
-the "oops! <error>"

And others I cant remember...


----------



## vix

Most of the time I use FireFox 3.  I've played with Chrome, but think I'll wait for it to come out of beta before trying it again.  IE... it's installed, but I can't remember the last time I used it.


----------



## DirtyD86

I have seen the light and now use firefox. it has so many little features that make web browsing a lot more enjoyable. the answers addon from the firefox website is the single most useful thing ive ever downloaded.


----------



## Burgerbob

FF3 with Foxmarks to keep my bookmarks synced with my laptop FF and Adblock. All you will ever need.


----------



## otrebor6

I use Mozilla Firefox and recently Google Chrome


----------



## me_ben

As per your problem just make firefox uninstall first & then reinstall it again
but as per my suggestion use Flock, its too better than firefox or you can even use safari to surf things faster in world wide web.


----------



## Vizy

The addon's on firefox are the best. there are so many interesting scripts to use in greasemonkey.


----------



## kamaluppal

I use _Opera, Firefox_ more than _Internet Explorer_ as they load faster and till now have not crashed. Now, the new browser, _Google Chrome_ is making waves, have seen it work on another PC, it looks good; another product of "*Open Source*". Safari & Konqueror are also good.

In fact the open source software are good as they are easy to install & upgrade, use less computer resources also.


----------



## Machin3

Firefox is the best out of all of them.


----------



## Twist86

Firefox for me....I don't like the rest.


----------



## barney_barnes

firefox will win this poll


----------



## Cleric7x9

it would appear so


----------



## DirtyD86

barney_barnes said:


> firefox will win this poll



no, Konqueror  is going to make a comeback. i can feel it in my bones


----------



## Vizy

lol...AOL.


----------



## Cleric7x9

haha, whats wrong with AOL???


----------



## saranya.fds

The Web Browser is important for browsing and to collect the information we can take printouts about that topic and we can take seminar in those topics.
It is useful for us and the time will be saved for us. The Web Browser i will be used is Mozilla and Internet Explorer.

------------------
saranya

Blaze Infotech


----------



## laznz1

Mozzila Firefox is the best


----------



## Justin

i voted on this poll way before and i chose firefox. but right now, i'm using safari and i'm liking it.


----------



## laznz1

Safria is a bit slow for my liking tends to lag for me


----------



## Shane

Firefox is the best,ive gone back to IE7 for a bit before to try it out and just hated it.

Firefox OWNZ


----------



## meg

ffox!


----------



## SFR

The "administrative assistant" at my work uses Google Chrome and she told me to try it.  I installed it a few weeks ago at home and I really like it!


----------



## shilpamg

recently i am using Firefox.


----------



## Dystopia

firefox whenever i can


----------



## ducis

a mix of opera and chrome


----------



## shravan98

how bout fennec

chrome, fennec and firefox


----------



## arisejesus

i'm currently using firefox 3 under linux. i thinks its superior compared to IE


----------



## Justin

well i can't vote anymore. i used firefox, now on safari.


----------



## G25r8cer

I am currently testing out Avant Browser and im liking it!!


----------



## Shane

still with Firefox here,tried others but always ended up going back to FF.


----------



## Smacky

I used to IE, but switched to FireFox! 
FireFox FTW!
Hehe


----------



## Michael

I use FireFox (3.0.4) as my default, but I also have the following installed:

Opera (9.51 & 9.63)
Safari (3.1.2)
Chrome (1.0.154.36)
IE7 (5730.13)

I keep them all around to test my HTML, CSS & Javascript functions before launching web pages. I also have UserAgentSwitcher for FireFox, but I like to be thorough.

Actually, as I'm typing this, I'm getting a notification of FireFox 3.0.5.. time to update.

-Michael


----------



## laznz1

I use and recomend FF but i have every other browser instaled just in case

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## edyst3

Firefox and Google chrome


----------



## FairDoos

g25racer said:


> I am currently testing out Avant Browser and im liking it!!



I just gave it a try its ok but the skins are horrible there all the same i think i might just go back to FF and stock with FF now lol


----------



## DirtyD86

FIREFOX. 

IE6 has ruined the lives of many webmasters. pay close attention to the orange portion


----------



## fly

wow people, mozzila is who makes firefox, as far as i know its all the same thing. but 
FIREFOX FTMFW


----------



## Intel_man

fly said:


> wow people, mozzila is who makes firefox, as far as i know its all the same thing. but
> FIREFOX FTMFW



More like wow fly, you didn't know about the Mozilla Suite?

http://www-archive.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x/


----------



## fly

no i didnt know about that. well thank you for informing me.


----------



## FairDoos

fly said:


> no i didnt know about that. well thank you for informing me.



Haha neither did i LOL Thanks for informing me to!


----------



## FairDoos

After IE's Flaw id be surprised if anyone even use's IE again..


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Since it was released in public beta, I've been using Google Chrome and loving it!


----------



## N3crosis

In the end the all do the same thing.... but I use Internet Explorer just because browsing the internet is the same either way....


----------



## vamsiachyuth

*firefox rockssssssss*

yeah firefox is number one browser now in all aspects.......surely firefox is the leader


----------



## Hdk20

Firefox ftw!!!


----------



## laznz1

woop woop subject closed Firefox FTW


----------



## joelmagar

whats the difference between firefox and mozilla?


----------



## joelmagar

Le GoogelGuRu said:


> Since it was released in public beta, I've been using Google Chrome and loving it!



Yeah thats a pretty good one


----------



## sshaggy

you should include google chrome, it is the best ever web browser


----------



## mcutra

*Re*

I think firefox will be now the 2nd most used browser , Chrome its a browser with "nitrous"(hhiih) 

Thanks regards


----------



## dannaswolcott

Fire fox is awsome!!!! i love it! I hardly use IE, I am lovin Fire Fox, Best out there.


----------



## Chuck_Fu

Firefox and Chrome


----------



## mix1009

Mostly FireFox but i will try Chrome soon


----------



## techjunkie08

For security i think Mozilla is good.  However, for simple mind and use, Google Chrome is the far more superior browser, after having a full browser window for a month it was hard to come back to mozilla or IE with their half windows.


----------



## Mitch?

Chrome hands down. Still incompatible with some sites though, and alot of Microsoft sites won't accept it as a browser.


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, ive switched from using firefox 100% of the time to using chrome now, because i like how lightweight it is and its alot faster than what firefox/ie were.


----------



## 3uL

No!! Firefox is the best!!

All Hail Firefox!!!!


----------



## EGS

Google Chrome for the win.
<3 Chromium - Mozilla could learn something from them or at least their source code!


----------



## TFT

Go on kick me, pour scorn on me, laugh at me but I love IE7


----------



## XCtechST

Firefox and Safari on my Mac
IE7 on my servers
IE6 on my laptop (lazy, I know)
IE7 and Firefox on my Virtual XP machine
IE on my smartphone (haven't re-downloaded Firefox in some time)
Had Google Chrome on my last two boxes before I took them down and I liked it

So there's more than one answer.   Though I will have to say, it's nice that firefox will work on all OSs and a smartphone.  Chrome should be out for the Mac someday in the near future I believe and I'm sure for the smartphone too.


----------



## ArraMuse

I luve Mozilla FireFox


----------



## Pink

Firefox
Opera
Google Chrome


----------



## Aastii

MatrixEVO said:


> Don't Firefox and Mozilla refer to the same browser?



yes they do, but even so double points for firefox then, the best browser made ^^


----------



## 2600GHz

Firefox on OS X, Firefox and Chrome on Windows. I'll check out Chrome on OS X when it comes out.


----------



## skyofnsr

i am using internet explorer, how firefox is better than this????


----------



## PabloTeK

Firefox 3 on my main machine and BSD system;
IE8 on my laptop;
ELinks on my server - win browser;


----------



## chrisalv14

Well i actually use Firefox and Internet Explorer but i used to also have Google chrome but as some parts of that is missing i do not use it anymore .

Mozilla Firefox is cool!


----------



## Jozeorules

Firefox 3 :good:
:gun:Internet Explorer


----------



## /\E

chrisalv14 said:


> Well i actually use Firefox and Internet Explorer but i used to also have Google chrome but as some parts of that is missing i do not use it anymore .
> 
> Mozilla Firefox is cool!



I think Chrome is actually without a Silverlight plugin.


----------



## DirtyD86

firefox, the only other one i would even consider using is google chrome. IE is a complete joke, so is safari.


----------



## computer_pirson

I usually just use IE, but recently have started using Google Chrome.


----------



## EliteProHacker

Firefox all the way.


----------



## pc12168

IE + Alasend = perfect surfing net experience


----------



## DarkTears

Flock


----------



## Shane

Im still a Loyal fan of Firefox...it just that best imo.

Dont realy like google chrome or IE,Safari is good though.


----------



## r_dv_00996788

Firefox is ruling the browser world..good to see..me using the very latest version of it..that's 3.0.7..and I love it as I loved all it's previous versions..well..after they fixed their pdf crushes..


----------



## r_dv_00996788

pc12168 said:


> IE + Alasend = perfect surfing net experience



u mean the passwd manager?..
and what that has to do with perfect surfing net experience?
okay..am not really that much smart I guess..hehe..


----------



## Damian Stormbow

Firefox should be the standard of quality of what other browsers should strive to meet or exceed. Good luck trying though!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Chrome. Simply the best browser out IMO.


----------



## Sommer

I've strayed away from Firefox on several occasions, but always come back to it. I hate how much of a resource hog it is, but it's definitely the best browser available.


----------



## Cleric7x9

lmao there are actually four people here who use the AOL browser...


----------



## veilx

safari, firefox, and google chrome... i had all three installed- firefox is the best so far, safari claims to now be the fastes browser in the world, but my comp kinda gets slow when i use it...


----------



## lovely?

veilx said:


> safari, firefox, and google chrome... i had all three installed- firefox is the best so far, safari claims to now be the fastes browser in the world, but my comp kinda gets slow when i use it...



ya safari is the fastest, and itunes opens in under 30 seconds on my computer.





im lying.


----------



## ducis

chrome opera and firefox


----------



## brian

I put up a new poll. Added multiple choice and Chrome


----------



## Hdk20

Yeah I think the poll firefox will take it.


----------



## DirtyD86

firefox, though i occasionally play with chrome. it is a good browser but doesn't have the customization, or the community behind it like firefox does.


----------



## TFT

Ie8


----------



## Nitinz

there is another browser name flock.... very good and fast


----------



## awildgoose

Nitinz said:


> there is another browser name flock.... very good and fast



Never heard of it, (hey guys, was that a spam)

I am a Firefox man, I love the add-ons (I only use a couple) and it's really good to me. When I install things I notice how they always have a add on thing for IE but I keep forgetting to un-check the box so when I clicked on IE the top part (where the address bar and stuff is) there are heaps on tool bars and search thingy's, it was pretty funny.


----------



## lifetweaker

most of the time firefox, sometimes google chrome


----------



## bomberboysk

99% of the time firefox, if i am running something resource intensive then i use google chrome cuz its not a resource hog like firefox, and when im booted into osx i use safari.


----------



## geese

Firefox


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

i used to use AOL but its a bit cruddy - my msn wouldnt work on it so internet exploror 4 moi!!!


----------



## tossy

Firefox all the way, even on a Mac. I enjoy the extensions and it’s a less of a hassle when creating websites.


----------



## vinnie107

Firefox, everything just seems to be in the right place i would say.


----------



## Euklid

I tried browsing without Adblock, and after about 3 minutes, I was filled with rage... and I wanted to break something.


----------



## alienationware




----------



## alienationware

I go with Opera!


----------



## laznz1

Firefox or Chrome depending on my mood lol


----------



## stephenniall

I use firefox mainly but safari is fastest so i use that when my webs going slow


----------



## kakarothusain

Firefox is the web browser which i use most often.
Sometimes i also use Chrome but nowdays i have switch to Safari and i found that its quite good...


----------



## trapar

Firefox or Opera


----------



## blackwar

definitely mozilla its awesome


----------



## Turbo10

Who the hell uses netscape and what the hell is it. Sounds like runescape xD


----------



## ducis

firefox and maxthon


----------



## Sir Travis D

Turbo10 said:


> Who the hell uses netscape and what the hell is it. Sounds like runescape xD



I use netscape.



Sir Travis D said:


> I think netscape is the fastest, I like it.



It's a good browser. And so what if it sounds like Runescape? Runescape is a good game too..


----------



## DSM1999

Firefox


----------



## MMJ

Internet Explorer 8


----------



## Noackian

firefox for win


----------



## Pimpa

elmarcorulz said:


> But Internet Explorer is Internet Explorer, no matter how you sugar coat it. A Rose by any other names smells as sweet....



Well for me IE has only one USE, which is mentioned here: http://www.sharenator.org/User_friendly_Internet_Explorer/ 

And my fave is Firefox of course


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

i used to have to use AOL on my former computer (may he rest in peace) but its a load of RRRUUUUBBBBBBIIISSSHH



i now use interent explorer


dont know why

cant be bothered to get any thing else on it


----------



## bomberboysk

Firefox and the palm pre browser.


----------



## CMF175

did everyone update to version of firefox ? cause i just saw in article that it has a flaw the thing is i dont rool back to an older version


----------



## Keollyn

Firefox for normal web play
Opera for saving related subjects with multiple tabs
Safari for sites like this


----------



## Shane

I usualy use Firefox...but is ot just me or has these past 2 versions been a nightmare with it keep on crashing?

So ive been using Internet explorer 7 for a while,Its actualy been okay


----------



## ScottALot

HAHA Obviously firefox.


----------



## Keollyn

Nevakonaza said:


> I usualy use Firefox...but is ot just me or has these past 2 versions been a nightmare with it keep on crashing?
> 
> So ive been using Internet explorer 7 for a while,Its actualy been okay



It crashes like crazy at my job on one of their servers.


----------



## Quexos

Been on Firefox for like 2 years. Don't plan to change for the time being.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Why on my screen, Firefox appears to have 84 votes and 73.68% but in the graph (that violet bar) it is 0?


----------



## SteveThePirate

MatrixEVO said:


> Don't Firefox and Mozilla refer to the same browser?




Well, firefox is just the browser but mozilla is the entire suite including things like email on top of the firefox browser.


----------



## linkin

The latest firefox (3.5.2) has been buggy for me... as well as slow. Sometimes when i go fullscreen mode it doesn't display correctly. They have yet again changed the interface buttons that i was just getting used to. It has been a bit slower than usual too, but as we speak i bet that they are devising more updates.


----------



## aviation_man

Lol Firefox has 94 votes so far.. I think that should make up someones mind


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

Firefox is the best in my opinion, IE takes 6 years to load but firefox for me is open in the blink of an eye and is generally a good browser to use


----------



## FairDoos

Ok! Who are the Jokers that voted for Safari


----------



## FZR005

*Mozilla & Firefox*

I think that mozilla and firefox are same.are not?


----------



## brent10

most of the time i go on Google chrome and sometimes internet explorer 7, when i go to my dads i do Firefox!


----------



## GreekIdiot

Is Google Chrome good? Cause I am a firefox user, and have been like that since me discovering it 2 years ago, and I've heard quite a bit about it. I personally dislike Internet Explorer heavily and wouldn't even bother looking up GC unless it was really worth it...


----------



## gamblingman

*Gc*

I got G. Chrome last year. I don't use it all that much, but it runs pretty fast and it isn't "heavy" and slow like I.E. is. Also, Chrome is a lot lighter when compared to the way I run Firefox (I use lots of add-ons).

If I'm going to somewhere that I know is safe and/or I'm just watchin videos on You-Tube, I use chrome alongside Firefox. It has a nice clean interface too. I use Chrome when I'm studying on FF and want a video or music also. that way if a video or music site stops my browser it doesn't take what I'm working on with it.

BUT, if you don't have any Google stuff on your computer, you might consider the consequences. When you install any Google products (as far as I know), their update program comes with it. Their updater can be really annoying.

If you want something lighter its great, especially for on a notebook. My two cents.


----------



## wildbill

Firfox here. IE got a little better when v8 was released. But it's still "sluggish".


----------



## LMI00

Firstly Firefox, and second IE.


----------



## chrisalv14

IE8 because Firefox mucks up when i play youtube videos with a highly gradulated graphic n video card.


----------



## `PaWz

Damn, I love Firesex


----------



## djarvis1one

I've been using Chrome since it came out in Beta. (Incognito rocks!!!!) Used FF till version 3.S.L.O.W came out. IE8 is a nightmare. Had to reinstall IE7 for M$ updates.


----------



## san4os

-- I like Opera for daily using... it's very simple and fast!

-- For coding I use firefox!!!

... therefore I dream  about OpeFox =) (opera+firefox)  browser!!!


----------



## kc-atl

*Ie*

IE 8 Rocks!


----------



## Enjoi

I use Internet Explorer 6. It is the best. Web Designers love it. Like their own child.


----------



## gloveroliver12

mozilla firefox is the best.


----------



## joediscus

I use firefox now and very rarely IE but I just noticed that firefox shows a higher usage on task manager... although I also noticed that when I had two windows open with IE it showed five IE's on task manager.. not quite sure whats up with that... but anyway firefox was using like 145,000k for one open window! and then cc cleaner got rid of some crap and took spybot off of start up and now its showing 80 -95000k for two windows... while IE is still showing less but showing phantom windows... hmm maybe I better scan my computer again... lol


----------



## chrisalv14

Internet Explorer 8 for now.
Mozilla Firefox for Tomorrow.
Safari For The  Next day.

Lol. I use different ones everyday. Its fun


----------



## sowhatkvlt

+1 for Opera


----------



## khaipretty

*I used Safari as my web browser. Because Mozilla and Internet Explorer is sometimes slows down. So far, I haven't encounter any problems in Safari. I am still enjoying it--very much.*


----------



## tlarkin

Enjoi said:


> I use Internet Explorer 6. It is the best. Web Designers love it. Like their own child.



Are you suggesting that web developers hate their children?


----------



## mx344

tlarkin said:


> Are you suggesting that web developers hate their children?




LOL that was a good one tlarkin..


----------



## ScottALot

Firefox is getting bad... I might switch browsers if it doesn't start recovering.


----------



## Chasingu

I use alot, but mostly chrome.


----------



## G25r8cer

When is this thread going to be put to rest?

Firefox hands down


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> When is this thread going to be put to rest?
> 
> Firefox hands down



I would have used to agree with you but after using chrome, FF can't even compete with the speed. The only drawback to chrome is there is no add-on's which I don't have a problem with because it's just so simple. FF used to be the best but all the new versions in the past couple of months have been awful.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Hmm I havent been having any problems with Firefox


----------



## Fatback

My FF on both of my computer have slowed down. Also there are plenty of other members on here that have said the same has happened to theres. I just reinstalled FF last week and it was quick at first, now it is starting to slow down and I find myself using chrome again.


----------



## G25r8cer

Hmm When u reinstalled did you make sure to delete the temp folder? Located in %appdata%


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> Hmm When u reinstalled did you make sure to delete the temp folder? Located in %appdata%



Of course I did, I'm no noob I deleted every file I could find of FF before reinstalling. Just as I do with anything I reinstall.


----------



## stefan_mkd

firefox is the best


----------



## G25r8cer

Fatback said:


> Of course I did, I'm no noob I deleted every file I could find of FF before reinstalling. Just as I do with anything I reinstall.



Didnt call you a noob 

Just trying to help a fellow CF'er


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> Didnt call you a noob
> 
> Just trying to help a fellow CF'er



lol I was messing with ya hence the  at the end


----------



## linkin

Ever since version 2.0 firefox has betting getting chunkier and less user friendly. i hate the way that you clear your history.


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin93 said:


> Ever since version 2.0 firefox has betting getting chunkier and less user friendly. i hate the way that you clear your history.



Thats what ccleaner is for


----------



## Hsv_Man

Mozilla Firefox of course with the good theme redshift version 2


----------



## aaren47

Hi

Nice question. Thanks for sharing this info. Mostly I'm using Internet Explorer 7. I like the anti aliasing it has. Safari would also be a great choice but the Windows version still has a bug that annoys me. Firefox has lots of toolbars on top of it... minimizes my viewing space.

Thanks
Have a nice time ahead.


----------



## intman

*Firefox & Opera*

*1) Portable Firefox with these add-ons:

Web of Trust
Adblock Plus
Tab Mix Plus
Menu Editor
Organize Status Bar
Brief
CacheViewer
Flashblock
SearchWith
Simple Mail

2) Opera 9.64

3) TheWorld Browser (IE-based)*


----------



## Motorcharge

Chrome, can't stand newer firefox and I never used the add ons anyway. I'd love Chrome a lot more if it didn't freeze half as much as it does though.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> Chrome, can't stand newer firefox and I never used the add ons anyway. I'd love Chrome a lot more if it didn't freeze half as much as it does though.



My chrome never ever freezes nor can I even remember it freezing on me once. Maybe you should do a reinstall or maybe it's just you're slow PC


----------



## Motorcharge

It's actually the Shockwave player that locks it up a lot, so I guess I shouldn't really fault Chrome. I dunno how it doesn't for you, it does for a lot of people I know and it does it on my main PC, this piece of crap I'm temporarily on, my parents PC, and my dads laptop lol.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> It's actually the Shockwave player that locks it up a lot, so I guess I shouldn't really fault Chrome. I dunno how it doesn't for you, it does for a lot of people I know and it does it on my main PC, this piece of crap I'm temporarily on, my parents PC, and my dads laptop lol.



I am no expert but I think shockwave is mostly used for games and stuff. Which I never go to. I pretty much just browse CF, youtube, facebook, flickr, etc, etc, etc. I can't think of anything I do that uses a shockwave player but then again I  probably wouldn't know if I saw it.


----------



## Motorcharge

Fatback said:


> I am no expert but I think shockwave is mostly used for games and stuff. Which I never go to. I pretty much just browse CF, youtube, facebook, flickr, etc, etc, etc. I can't think of anything I do that uses a shockwave player but then again I  probably wouldn't know if I saw it.



Youtube uses it, so do flash games like Farmville (i know ). Quite a few things use it actually.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> Youtube uses it, so do flash games like Farmville (i know ). Quite a few things use it actually.



Yea that's what I thought. That's weird then, the only time Chrome has ever froze on me. Was when I had an unstable OC which then everything was freezing up so that wasn't chromes fault.

Firefox on the other hand freezes every 15mins or so. That is if it ever opens in the first place.


----------



## Motorcharge

Yeah, firefox takes forever to open.


----------



## aviation_man

uk80glue said:


> Yeah, firefox takes forever to open.



Not for me it doesn't... It only take like a second to open for me. It depends on how many tabs you're opening with firefox from maybe  a previous session.


----------



## wildbill

Firefox 3.6 Beta 5. Had some issues with it crashing on me when it was in Beta 3 stage, but now it's kicking arse. Loads faster than IE, and surfs a little faster than Chrome.


----------



## Motorcharge

aviation_man said:


> Not for me it doesn't... It only take like a second to open for me. It depends on how many tabs you're opening with firefox from maybe  a previous session.



Might not take "forever" but it takes significantly longer than Chrome does for me on any of my PCs.


----------



## tlarkin

I cannot browse with out mouse gestures, so far there aren't any for Chrome that I like, or any for Chrome on the Mac....

Firefox still has the best addons, but I do feel that firefox's quality has diminished a bit over the past year or two.


----------



## Shane

Fatback said:


> Firefox on the other hand freezes every 15mins or so. That is if it ever opens in the first place.



Firefox has been doing this to me for the last two or 3 updates i think....not sure why it keeps crashing....dont think mozilla know themselves atm


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Firefox has been doing this to me for the last two or 3 updates i think....not sure why it keeps crashing....dont think mozilla know themselves atm



Yea it's a shame really Firefox used to be so good. I think they should throw out the past 5 updates or so and start all over. I hope they get it worked out I miss my Google and yahoo search bar


----------



## gamblingman

*yeah*

I decided NOT to update to the newer versions of FF because they lack the prompt for "clear private data" after closing Firefox. Its really, REALLY annoying that I have to go in and change settings depending on whether or not I want online info saved from one browsing session to the next. 

Even my fiancee who wasn't so up on internet software didn't like what FF was changed to when it happened. We saw the update when over at a friends home, and we decided that the version we have is the one we want. Besides we are both careful that we don't have any problems. 

I hate the way that FF is mimicking I.E. recently. Why on earth would I want FF to look and act like I.E.??? Now that the settings for FF are linked to the I.E. settings, yeah I hate that A LOT.

 I hate I.E. with a vengeance. I hate I.E. for the fact that: its LINKED to the registry, no ability to put addons for security or looks or functionality, its confusing tool options, the way that it is so full of weaknesses for things like pop-ups even when the blocker is on, that its S L O......W, also that I cant get rid of I.E. in add/remove programs which leads to the FACT that I have a major weakness in my computer due to a poorly designed program that cant even be disabled let alone uninstalled.

I have seen computers that were virus prone because of I.E., and once I convinced the users to switch to FF they had fewer overall problems with their computer. The _only_ reason I keep FF on mine and my fiancees computer are the addons like NoScript and BetterPrivacy, among many others.

I've used Google Chrome, and its nice, especially for videos. Its also _fast_ in operation and load time, but still lacks the addons option. If there was the option to put addons in Chrome similar to what FF offers, I'd make Chrome my dedicated browser.

In short, if I could I'd uninstall I.E. I would, and I am very close to ditching FF for Chrome as my main browser.


----------



## alicein1derville

I typically use safari at work on my mac and firefox at home on my pc.


----------



## Gareth

Firefox - Internet Explorer - Nokia Browser & Opera Mobile 10.0


----------



## test1pass

Well, I use Firefox....I had used Firefox for a few months before switching. I like Opera a little bit better mainly because i can manuver through web pages with my mouse and mic. Firefox also advertises that they are "the fastest web browser on earth," and when my firewall (PeerGuardian 2) is disabled, it is pretty fast.


----------



## jimtaylor

google chrome

chrome is better in performance as compare to other web browsers


----------



## PaulPool

I was using IE originally, then I switched to firefox. I tried google chrome, it was zippy the first day and then seemed to bog down. So I did some searching and found some ways to tweak firefox using the about:config and now it's faster than chrome was, so I am happy with it.


----------



## cohen

Firefox by far.

I am using the 3.6 Beta 5 and it's great! I had a few issues with 3.5, and they are fixed in 3.6


----------



## Jerry22

*laptop fails to shut down*

i have a problem with my lap.it takes time before it shuts down can anyone help?


----------



## Jerry22

i personally use IE and firefox..but flocks isn't bad.


----------



## cohen

Jerry22 said:


> i have a problem with my lap.it takes time before it shuts down can anyone help?



Post a thread in the appropriate area and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

PaulPool said:


> I tried google chrome, it was zippy the first day and then seemed to bog down.



i agree to that i found the first versions of chrome were very fast but after a while it did slow down but i always have to have about 30 tabs open that may be why, but i switched back to firefox as i can have that many tabs opne without noiticable slowdown

i find it quite funny how much google are advertising chrome, i can only speak from an english point of view, but the've put it in the papers and on tv, even on billboards, never seen anyone advertise a browser so much before, but i suppose microsoft didnt need to and google is the only other company with an internet browser that is also loaded with cash


----------



## MacBook

I use Firefox here.


----------



## johnammi

I always prefer firefox due to availability of a large number of exciting and useful add-ons and plug-ins


----------



## AusLinda

firefox always used it since i first installed it bout few yrs ago ._.


----------



## Motorcharge

Stopped using Chrome and started using Firefox again.


----------



## ScottALot

If I'm doing quick surfs, I use Chrome. If I'm doing prolonged Googling then I use Firefox. If I feel like a moron, I'll use IE8.


----------



## Rodoni

wow, a lot of firefox users.


----------



## Shane

Rodoni said:


> wow, a lot of firefox users.



Yeah firefox is good because its fast,and has mass amounts of free plugins to make everything easy.

However.....these past few releases have been quite problematic,Keeps crashing!


----------



## TFT

IE8 and cobblers to the rest of you


----------



## *CS*

I used internet explorer web browser 

but I think firefox is faster than internet explorer


----------



## ellanky

For the poll I voted using IE but that was months ago.

Im currently using FireFox 3.6 or something


----------



## Jeanne

I am using firefox now


----------



## HazzaHnoob

I use Safari when I'm using Windows 7
And I use Firefox when I'm using Ubuntu
Because thats how cool I am


----------



## midjin85

I am just crazy about Mozilla....because of lots of fun and interesting stuff available in form add-ons.


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
Each computer you observe below runs Firefox. 

Thanks


----------



## Laffctx

I mainly use Firefox.  But, I also llike Safari now and then, depending on my mood.


----------



## ComputerHobbyist

*

Firefox 

​*


----------



## Thanatos

goooo firefox!


----------



## alexcarlson

Maximum computer you see below runs Firefox


----------



## mytech

Hello Friend,
I am using mozilla firefox because it is so fast and light. And it has more theme, add-ons and features.

Thanks,
James


----------



## hawil

firefox ftw! the best browser i ever used..

but isn't mozilla and firefox the same? i use mozilla firefox *confused*


----------



## bkribbs

Go chrome! I like it just because it is sleek, and works fine.


----------



## vidinvan

I had just recently said goodbye to Firefox and hello to Google Chrome. Since then, I have the most out of my browsing experience and its really fast! Though some of my favorite add-ons on Firefox are not yet available in Chrome.


----------



## alienationware

Lol Opera kicks ass.  The new 10.53 version is slicker and makes greater use of screen real estate.

Reasons to use Opera:

=> Downloading a large file:  While you are still deciding where to put the file, Opera quietly downloads it in the background (to save you time).   With IE, the download gets halted until you make your decision.

=> Visual tabs.  The old clunky text-only tabs are a thing of the past.  Also makes full use of Aero glass effect on Win7.

=> Built-in spell checker.  You'd almost think you're using MS Word to surf the web!

=> Fast javascript engine.

=> Favicon "quick link" toolbar instead of clunky text bookmarks.

=> Page find:  Dimming of web page in find mode.  Green bubble to show you current match, yellow to highlight all matches.

=> Easy access recycle bin to show recently closed tabs.

=> And many more.


----------



## Paul Crossley

Used to use Firefox all the time but started to get problems on certain sites. Got chrome and saw a huge difference, although I do miss some of the features of firefox.


----------



## mihir

Check this out
http://www.pcworld.com/article/196929/chrome_lags_firefox_in_new_active_users_mozilla_claims.html


----------



## JareeB

google chrome for the win!!!


----------



## JareeB

alienationware said:


> Lol Opera kicks ass.  The new 10.53 version is slicker and makes greater use of screen real estate.
> 
> Reasons to use Opera:
> 
> => Downloading a large file:  While you are still deciding where to put the file, Opera quietly downloads it in the background (to save you time).   With IE, the download gets halted until you make your decision.
> 
> => Visual tabs.  The old clunky text-only tabs are a thing of the past.  Also makes full use of Aero glass effect on Win7.
> 
> => Built-in spell checker.  You'd almost think you're using MS Word to surf the web!
> 
> => Fast javascript engine.
> 
> => Favicon "quick link" toolbar instead of clunky text bookmarks.
> 
> => Page find:  Dimming of web page in find mode.  Green bubble to show you current match, yellow to highlight all matches.
> 
> => Easy access recycle bin to show recently closed tabs.
> 
> => And many more.



chrome does all this and its way faster


----------



## Domain_Man

I have a love hare relationship with browsers but find myself always going back to FireFox


----------



## fastdude

Firefox is the best for GOOD machines; but for my netbook, and lower powered systems, google chromes' lack of bells and whistles really speeds it up. ALOT. and thats why it gets my vote


----------



## NVX_185

In my opinion Firefox takes the cake.. It was so EASY to go to about:configure, fiddle around with some settings, and tweak the browser's speed. Extremely fast browsing experience with Mozilla is something that is equivalent of a mini orgasm.


----------



## Fatback

NVX_185 said:


> In my opinion Firefox takes the cake.. It was so EASY to go to about:configure, fiddle around with some settings, and tweak the browser's speed. Extremely fast browsing experience with Mozilla is something that is equivalent of a mini orgasm.



Then Chrome must be the best orgasm ever


----------



## tremmor

Like Firefox.  They have a swoop of neat plug ins for anything.


----------



## Fatback

tremmor said:


> Like Firefox.  They have a swoop of neat plug ins for anything.



Chrome has plug-ins/add-ons as well. Not as many but they have most of the same stuff that FF has.

https://chrome.google.com/extensions?hl=en-US


----------



## TFT

NVX_185 said:


> Extremely fast browsing experience with Mozilla is something that is equivalent of a mini orgasm.





Fatback said:


> Then Chrome must be the best orgasm ever



IE8 for me, goes about it's job OK but never reaches that peak of excitement.


----------



## DETNSWDER

IE8 the only one unblocked. i did however use maxthon 2.2.1 (i think) for a period of time there.


----------



## fastdude

C'mon Chrome


----------



## Blurredman

I use Netscape 9.0.0.6.

At the time I started using it, it was already out of date and no longer being updated, however I found it faster than IE and more stable than Firefox. I've continued to use it until now and still plan to continue using it. However I am noticing graphical errors(misalignments) and stupid "your browsers is out of date" message on youtube. 

Flash Player and other plugins work when i apply for Mozilla created ones.


----------



## Metallica17

Google Chrome ftw.


----------



## CareyS

I used to use AOL High Speed browser because we had switched to Cox Comunications, but we had AOL dial up before that and we never used it much so we didn't need HSI and I was very young.


----------



## bkribbs

metallica17 said:


> google chrome ftw.



:d:d:d


----------



## linkin

Glad to see firefox is still top dog.


----------



## fastdude

Firefox is great for more powerful machines, but for low-power desktops, laptops, and netbooks, chrome is the way to go. (Unless, like me, One day, chrome decides it doesn't like you and crashes your system, your bookmarks, favourites, and doesn't let facebook work )

So now I use opera


----------



## OverClocker

I did quit on IE about two years ago. Twas too slow and had problems with the updates. Firefox is the way to go. 

A friend of mine who works as tech support asked his caller "May I ask what browser are you using?". The caller said, "Mozzarella Firefox" and he was serious.


----------



## fastdude

Haha

"Fork candles" 
the two ronnies


----------



## danthrax

Those are some surprising numbers.  I thought Firefox would be top dog but not by that much!!!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I feel sorry for those who don't use Opera. And that's a lot of people. Opera just has so much more features, like syncing your history, bookmarks, open tabs and other stuff across all your installations. It's also _much_ faster than IE and FF.


----------



## bkribbs

lucasbytegenius said:


> I feel sorry for those who don't use Opera. And that's a lot of people. Opera just has so much more features, like syncing your history, bookmarks, open tabs and other stuff across all your installations. It's also _much_ faster than IE and FF.



I really like Opera and Chrome, but I really only use Chrome. But on my Mac, I have to use Safari, to get the full feel of the mac


----------



## fastdude

Opera and Chrome FTW! Although it's not that popular, opera is the only browser that works well on low-power mobile phones 

Sure, we have IE for Windows phones (EXPENSIVE)
and Safari for Apple Phones (EXPENSIVE)

But when you have a cheap little sony, nothing works better than Opera Mini

EDIT From experience, Opera is NOT faster than Chrome; it just offers better features


----------



## cdesks

Hi

My name is Chris and I'm a FireFoxaholic


----------



## lucasbytegenius

There is this unheard-of thing called the Official Intro thread...


----------



## kobaj

cdesks said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Chris and I'm a FireFoxaholic





lucasbytegenius said:


> There is this unheard-of thing called the Official Intro thread...



Someone doesn't get subtle humor. 

Back on topic,
PC runs Firefox,
Lappy runs Chrome,
and iPhone uses Opera.

S'all good.


----------



## Apathetic

I prefer chrome and firefox.


----------



## Whitebird

lucasbytegenius said:


> I feel sorry for those who don't use Opera. And that's a lot of people. Opera just has so much more features, like syncing your history, bookmarks, open tabs and other stuff across all your installations. It's also _much_ faster than IE and FF.


Well, i use Xmarks for my bookmark, password and open tabs syncronization ^^

I like both opera and FF ^^

But i don't like chrome, with the shady privacy settings.. 

I used to use Iron browser, it's chrome without the shady privacy settings , but i stopped using it, because it was too unstable for me.
iron vs chrome

And this is an interesting chart:


----------



## lucasbytegenius

The blue part is full of people who didn't know they could get another browser. Those who purchased new computers with Windows on them.


----------



## TFT

Interesting to note that voting numbers and intelligence are not related whereas in the IE camp, it seems too.


----------



## Shane

I still think Firefox is the best Web browser,But its been getting very un-reliable these past few updates with crashing etc.

I gave Opera and chrome a try,Didn't like them...Safari seems alright but for some reason when i copy and paste a link into the Url bar and hit enter it does nothing,its also been slower that both Firefox and Internet explorer :/

Theres plenty of other less known browsers ive yet to try though,Maxthon been one of them.


----------



## ScienceNerd361

So what's this "Mozilla" browser about? Is it entirely separate to the Mozilla foundation?


----------



## Ramodkk

Chrome FTW! :good:


----------



## DMGrier

I would say Fire fox and Opera are the best due to there support to open source and the plug-ins for it. Chrome was nice but I was dissapointed with them, for being made by a company that is all about open source they didn't do a good job giving us plug-ins for it like flash.


----------



## dave10

Yes, It's firefox. 
A Super Web Browser for everyone


----------



## Aastii

Been using Opera instead of FF for a bit and have to admit it is quite good. I would prefer it if the tabs were below the URL bar instead of above, but it is very simple and seems lighter than FF was


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Have you tried the Opera Link feature? And then there's the Notes feature. With Link, all your stuff like bookmarks, history, and notes are synced across any computer with the Opera browser installed.


----------



## Bacon

I keep trying different web browsers, but I always come back to Firefox. I haven't had any problems with it and nothing else feels as fast. Even Chrome feels slower.


----------



## Shane

Bacon said:


> I keep trying different web browsers, but I always come back to Firefox. I haven't had any problems with it and nothing else feels as fast. Even Chrome feels slower.



Yeah i went through a load of diffrent browsers but nothing compared to Firefox imo.

The latest version seems to be doing well and alot more stable that the previus...not had any crashes yet (Touch wood).


----------



## Tuffie

It's funny how these polls differ from place to place.

I use Firefox.


----------



## pokethesmot

i use crack fox


----------



## geek0x00

IE 9 beta rocks! It's the nemesis of chrome and firefox.


----------



## geek0x00

I teach computer science in my homeschool co-op, and I let people try out IE 6 with smooth scrolling and without it without telling them what I did. Most people thought that I somehow sped up the browser when I turned off the smooth scrolling. My point? Smooth scrolling feels subjectively slow. You firefox and opera fans turn off the smooth scrolling, and you might feel its slow. In fact, I believe the only reason why Firefox feels better than Konqueror in Linux is because of its jumpy scrolling.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

geek0x00 said:


> I teach computer science in my homeschool co-op, and I let people try out IE 6 with smooth scrolling and without it without telling them what I did. Most people thought that I somehow sped up the browser when I turned off the smooth scrolling. My point? Smooth scrolling feels subjectively slow. You firefox and opera fans turn off the smooth scrolling, and you might feel its slow. In fact, I believe the only reason why Firefox feels better than Konqueror in Linux is because of its jumpy scrolling.



I like the smooth scrolling. It keeps me from being distracted and losing where I was reading.


----------



## Tuffie

lucasbytegenius said:


> I like the smooth scrolling. It keeps me from being distracted and losing where I was reading.



Most people aren't reading a whole page though, and are searching for particular data.


----------



## vnsmith

I often use my firefox though I also have IE installed for backup..


----------



## lucasbytegenius

You may need Firefox more for backup than IE


----------



## MovingMan

I use Chrome on my personal computers, and Firefox at work. I made the switch to Chrome months ago and I find it to be faster and more efficient than Firefox.


----------



## applemao

definitely chrome.

CHROME PWNS AT EVERYTHING!!!

firefox slow
ie slow
opera is ok....
mozilla? firefox....
safari? suck and slow and porrly designed.


----------



## computeruler

Firefox and chrome


----------



## fastdude

Chrome FTW!!!
Plus it has built-in sandboxing, so each tab runs independently from the others, if you click on a bad link in one, it doesn't spread


----------



## joh06937

spent the last half-hour finding an excellent extension for chrome and customizing it  +1 fastdude :good:


----------



## ice

Chrome, easily


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Tried Chrome today-feels like a toy to me. But we'll see how it goes...


----------



## TFT

I use IE8 but today I downloaded IE9 beta, wow, it's like going from a mule to a racehorse, you can tell it's making use of the graphics card.
>  Love the minimalist Explorer bar too, uncluttered and more room for the site.
> So easy to snap tabs to the side and also pin to the taskbar for reference.
> THe URL and search can be done in one box now.

Impressed so far for a beta.


----------



## joh06937

TFT said:


> I use IE8 but today I downloaded IE9 beta, wow, it's like going from a mule to a racehorse, you can tell it's making use of the graphics card.
> >  Love the minimalist Explorer bar too, uncluttered and more room for the site.
> > So easy to snap tabs to the side and also pin to the taskbar for reference.
> > THe URL and search can be done in one box now.
> 
> Impressed so far for a beta.



you can actually monitor it with fraps.


----------



## joh06937

interesting...






exactly how i figured it would look. although i did think engadget, popsci, and ign would be the third, fourth, and fifth ones


----------



## TFT

joh06937 said:


> interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly how i figured it would look. although i did think engadget, popsci, and ign would be the third, fourth, and fifth ones



As it only adds up to 82.95% I can only assume the remainding 17.05% is hidden pr0n sites


----------



## joh06937

TFT said:


> As it only adds up to 82.95% I can only assume the remainding 17.05% is hidden pr0n sites



ha ha, no there's just a ton of other sites that have like 0.5 minutes and stuff.


----------



## Fatback

joh06937 said:


> interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly how i figured it would look. although i did think engadget, popsci, and ign would be the third, fourth, and fifth ones



Nice, I'll post mine when I get home. Mine looks nothing like that though. I don't spend as much time on computer forum as I used to.


----------



## Thanatos

INTERNET EXPLORER:
the number 1 browser for downloading other browsers.


----------



## geek0x00

My browser preference list:

*FOR SPEED:*
Dillo (haha)
hv3
Arora
Midori
Internet Explorer 9 Beta 1
Chromium 8 dev
Chrome 6
Safari 5
Opera 10
Firefox 4 dev
Firefox 3.6.10
Internet Explorer 8
Safari 4
<insert all IE shells>

*FOR STANDARDS COMPLIANCE*
Chromium 8 dev
Arora
Chrome 6
Safari 5
Internet Explorer 9 Beta 1
Firefox 4 dev
Firefox 3.6.10
Midori
Safari 4
hv3
Internet Explorer 8
<insert IE shells>
Dillo


----------



## lucasbytegenius

*sniff, sniff* Went back to Firefox today *wipes tear* Opera was idiotically slow *hides face behind hanky* Never realized how great FF was...
Will be giving Chrome another chance today as well.


----------



## motoaavtar

I've always leaned more towards the Firefox browser, but somehow Microsoft has really stepped it up for IE version 8.0 [yeah its the BETA version.So i'm leaning more towards the IE vote, but until its entirely out of the BETA edition, ill still be using Firefox.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hasn't 8 been out of beta version for a while now? And 9 just went out of beta a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## TFT

motoaavtar said:


> I've always leaned more towards the Firefox browser, but somehow Microsoft has really stepped it up for IE version 8.0 [yeah its the BETA version.So i'm leaning more towards the IE vote, but until its entirely out of the BETA edition, ill still be using Firefox.





lucasbytegenius said:


> Hasn't 8 been out of beta version for a while now? And 9 just went out of beta a few weeks ago as well.



I'm sure he meant IE9, also IE9 is still in beta and it's a vast improvement over IE8.


----------



## Rocko

Green dog252 said:


> INTERNET EXPLORER:
> the number 1 browser for downloading other browsers.




My thoughts exactly, good sir.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

TFT said:


> I'm sure he meant IE9, also IE9 is still in beta and it's a vast improvement over IE8.



As I said, IE9 went out of beta a few weeks ago. There was all this fuss over the fact that you had to have Windows 7 SP1 to run it, Vista support was uncared for, and XP support is non-existant.


----------



## TFT

lucasbytegenius said:


> Hasn't 8 been out of beta version for a while now? And 9 just went out of beta a few weeks ago as well.






TFT said:


> I'm sure he meant IE9, also IE9 is still in beta and it's a vast improvement over IE8.





lucasbytegenius said:


> *As I said, IE9 went out of beta a few weeks ago*. There was all this fuss over the fact that you had to have Windows 7 SP1 to run it, Vista support was uncared for, and XP support is non-existant.



No, *IE9 is in beta* not out of beta, that would mean it's final.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

What?! So it's the new beta that has all the fuss over it? The Lucas will come back with articlez later....

Chrome: Nice looking, excellent graphical fx, fast start up times, and I fail to see how great it supposedly is.


----------



## Dystopia

lucasbytegenius said:


> What?! So it's the new beta that has all the fuss over it? The Lucas will come back with articlez later....
> 
> Chrome: Nice looking, excellent graphical fx, fast start up times, and I fail to see how great it supposedly is.



I had chrome once, meh, I like FF more.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

The only thing I like about Chrome so far is its start up times.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Google Chrome = AWESOME!!!!!

It has an extension for Google Voice! OH MAN!! The one thing I was missing from everything...
DUDE! Itz gotz awesomez extensionz!!


----------



## CambridgeCompute

*Browsers*

I use all 3 major browsers, which I think is pretty much reflected in the poll results so far.  IE, Firefox and Safari.  Basically, each browser sees webpages differently, becuase Microsoft still can't be bothered to adhere to agreed international standards.  The result?  designing websites needs 2 operating systems, 3 browsers and a whole load of patience.  The guys here Beta test my work on Chrome once I'm near finished.  Thankfully, Chrome and Firefox both adhere to CSS standards and Safari has only a few very minor quirks dealing with CSS


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Went back to FF this week...the one working browser that can be found for almost every platform, including OS X 10.4 and Windows Mobile 2003. Google Chrome needs an Intel Mac with OS X 10.5 to run  I have 10.5, but I don't have an Intel Mac.


----------



## garrypeace

I use chrome, but I'm at college at the moment and I only have the option of using Firefox or IE. Bad times.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Chrome is pretty good. Good extensions. Fast loading of Google services. But it can't run on a PPC based Mac with OS X 10.4 .
Opera doesn't work too well either, text lags like crazy. Takes like 5 seconds for a couple words to show up, it drives me insane while typing.
Safari, meh, don't care for it.


----------



## wolfeking

I have used most of the top 4 browsers. Chrome, IE4,5,6,7,&8, and FF. I have no preference of FF over Chrome. On chrome however, I have not figured out how to use bookmarks, if it even has them (somebody please explain how to use them). I like how FF and chrome will tell you if you misspell something you are typing in them.
IE8 lags on my Laptops (Even at 2.8 dual core). I have no like for the IE browsers after IE6. 
I just downloaded Safari, and will be back in a few days to give my opinion on that too.


----------



## Aastii

I personally hated Safari and still do. I've been using Chrome lately, and prefer it over Opera, which I preferred over FF. I can see why the vast majority of people that use it think it is so good


----------



## shazi

on my iphone i have opera and i like this one !


----------



## fastdude

shazi said:


> on my iphone i have opera and i like this one !



How can you even get opera on an iPhone?


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> I personally hated Safari and still do. I've been using Chrome lately, and prefer it over Opera, which I preferred over FF. I can see why the vast majority of people that use it think it is so good



i am basically exactly the same. love chrome and have for the last 6 months or so. a couple of things i wish they'd change but it is till better than opera and firefox. i don't really get why you people love it (firefox) so much


----------



## fastdude

joh06937 said:


> i am basically exactly the same. love chrome and have for the last 6 months or so. a couple of things i wish they'd change but it is till better than opera and firefox. i don't really get why you people love it (firefox) so much



+1

ChromeIsCool

I haven't tried the beta of IE9 yet, I'll see how that goes


----------



## joh06937

fastdude said:


> +1
> 
> ChromeIsCool
> 
> I haven't tried the beta of IE9 yet, I'll see how that goes



it is alright. for being in beta it is quite good. a couple of things i hope they change between now and the final release though, such as the new tab page (although i can't remember if that came with it or if i used an add-on... i think it is built in. either way it needs to be refined a little before being even close to satisfactory).


----------



## Shane

Ive been using Internet Explorer 8 for a couple of weeks now and its not been one problem...i do like Firefox  its just been getting too un-reliable for me with it keep crashing.

I dont like Opera,Safari or Chrome,The problem with todays latest Browsers is they try to add too much crap into them thinking it will make it a better experience but i just hate it,I prefer just a basic brower that Internet explorer 8 has been and the older versions of Firefox.


----------



## shazi

fastdude said:


> How can you even get opera on an iPhone?



dont you think its possible ? i got this on apple store and its named opera mini .


----------



## TFT

I've been running IE9 for a few weeks now, a marked improvement over IE8 but finding it hard to adjust to the "home" icon and the "refresh" icon new positions, I know you have the option to move the "refresh" icon but it's still in the wrong place for me.
Still, it is beta and maybe feedback will dictate the icons eventual places differently.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

fastdude said:


> How can you even get opera on an iPhone?



Dude, they are putting Opera on Nintendo DSi.


----------



## fastdude

lucasbytegenius said:


> Dude, they are putting Opera on Nintendo DSi.



Yeah, I knew that, I didn't even know that you could download opera for even jailbroken iPhones 
I need to keep up with stuff. I guess it'd be perfectly feasible to go onto the opera website and download opera mobile?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I guess  I don't remember seeing Opera for iPhone though. I've been on there to try to get it for my Axim, so I went through the list, but don't remember seeing it. It could most likely have been developed by a third party.

Opera for Mac sucks. I don't know why the heck it does this long delay of the typed text appearing on the screen. Maybe it doesn't like my architecture, idk.


----------



## MadStack

chrome is the best  and faster browser for me


----------



## schmittzil

Firefox is my favorite....I hate internet explorer........


----------



## FXB

Dr Studly said:


> should have stated Internet Explorer 6 or under
> and had a seperate one for Internet Explorer 7 beta... cus IE7 is way different




I gave up on IE a long time ago.  I don't understand how it is still fairly popular.



MadStack said:


> chrome is the best  and faster browser for me



I agree but for some reason I can't go on the oakley website when I'm on Chrome so I keep Firefox around.



lucasbytegenius said:


> I guess  I don't remember seeing Opera for iPhone though. I've been on there to try to get it for my Axim, so I went through the list, but don't remember seeing it. It could most likely have been developed by a third party.
> 
> Opera for Mac sucks. I don't know why the heck it does this long delay of the typed text appearing on the screen. Maybe it doesn't like my architecture, idk.



I believe Opera is now available in the App Store but It seems Opera is going to be losing market share.  They had the right I dea though. I would like to have firefox on my iPod Touch.

Does Anyone know of less popular web browsers?

I've used IE, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera.

I want something sleek and simple but that can also integrate say facebook or something of the sort.


----------



## hondafrank

I'm using firefox.  My wife still uses IE and it drives me crazy.


----------



## jennifer1

Firefox is really very easy to use thats the reason of ite popularity.


----------



## euwern

I love chrome - its super fast - i used to use firefox but its getting to slow for my old laptop.


----------



## fastdude

For the last time - Chrome is the fastest browser. May not be amazingly featured or have support for loads of add-ons but there is no doubt that it's super quick. So for my general *light* web-surfing, and a few online games, Chrome is hard-to-beat.


----------



## Quiltface

FXB said:


> I gave up on IE a long time ago.  I don't understand how it is still fairly popular.
> 
> Does Anyone know of less popular web browsers?
> 
> I've used IE, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera.



IE is still popular because it is the default browser on windows and a lot of business apps dont support anything but IE.

And pretty much anything that has to do with microsoft will require you to use IE if a browser is needed...  thats the only reason why i use it... Ive been using firefox since IE6 came out.


check this out for browsers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers


----------



## Zabuza_Haku

chrome


----------



## phyz

Chrome and firefox. Internet explorer is glitch as hell..


----------



## boo-boo

ATM I use IE8 cause my laptop is a piece of crap.  However I usually use both Firefox and Chrome.  On my Motorola Droid I use Opera Mini.


----------



## wolfeking

*update* 
Tried safari for a while. Hated it. I like to run tabs, and it doesn't have support for that. 

Trying opera now. will be back to either pro or con it.


----------



## fastdude

wolfeking said:


> *update*
> Tried safari for a while. Hated it. I like to run tabs, and it doesn't have support for that.
> 
> Trying opera now. will be back to either pro or con it.



You must be using an old version of safari if it doesn't have tabs....


Nice to see Chrome as overtaken IE:good:


----------



## wolfeking

I downloaded it from the safari website. As far as I know it is the current version.


----------



## Mattu

IE can stay the de facto browser for ever because this is how I see it... 

Most use some sort of ad block with Firefox or Chrome; therefor, if one of those browsers were to become more widely used like IE is currently is, then websites that depend on ad income would probably start blocking Firefox and Chrome. With that said, I know there is some sort of ad block plugin for IE too, but it is not widely know.


----------



## Quiltface

micheldevice said:


> The main reason why Firefox 3 is a browser that is favoured by geeks, is that it is so fast and light. Web pages are normally a lot faster to load in Firefox 3 because they have a much quicker javascript engine than IE, thus making web pages load in your browser quicker.



wouldn't that appeal to non geeks as well?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

micheldevice said:


> I have used Firefox 3 Web Browser.Firefox has always been a tech geeks favourite browser. The new version of Firefox is Firefox 3 in which has more theme, add-ons and features than ever before. The main reason why Firefox 3 is a browser that is favoured by geeks, is that it is so fast and light. Web pages are normally a lot faster to load in Firefox 3 because they have a much quicker javascript engine than IE, thus making web pages load in your browser quicker.



Fast and light? Awesome 
You must be using one of the ancient versions


----------



## Mattu

Quiltface said:


> wouldn't that appeal to non geeks as well?



I think he means that geeks are the only people who know that other browsers exist besides IE. Trust me, there's a lot of noobs out there who think IE is the only way to surf the web.


----------



## dave1701

Mattu said:


> I think he means that geeks are the only people who know that other browsers exist besides IE. Trust me, there's a lot of noobs out there who think IE is the only way to surf the web.




I'm one of 'em


----------



## Mattu

^ Ohh ok  No offense


----------



## Candlepally

Eww IE, i install Firefox on all client machines and set it as a default web browser, faster more secure web vs IE8


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Midmarket/Internet-Explorer-Leads-on-Malware-Security-Report-529355/

http://www.favbrowser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/ie9.png


----------



## TFT

Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhh!

+1 for IE9, everyone else, up yours


----------



## Quiltface

tft said:


> yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhh!
> 
> +1 for ie9, everyone else, up yours



ok


----------



## StrangleHold

You can read the full test here.
http://www.nsslabs.com/research/end...test-socially-engineered-malware-q3-2010.html


----------



## nat99

I used firefox for ages but now use Chrome.


----------



## WeatherMan

Opera 11


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Bootup05 said:


> Opera 11



:good:
Ain't it just awesome?


----------



## FXB

fastdude said:


> Nice to see Chrome as overtaken IE:good:



IE is dead.


----------



## wolfeking

its so slow, i don't see how it expects to compete with the modern browsers. 

I'm using Google chrome under ubuntu,and its faster than it was under XP_64. Working on a copy of 7_64 to try again. 
I think there is a copy of Opera 10 or 11 somewhere around here for Linux_64. Might try that, as it serves me well on the blackberry.


----------



## Shane

FXB said:


> IE is dead.



Wrong.

IE is very much alive,Alot of people dont actually know about alternative web browsers when they buy a new machine,so they just stick with IE.


----------



## FXB

Nevakonaza said:


> Wrong.
> 
> IE is very much alive,Alot of people dont actually know about alternative web browsers when they buy a new machine,so they just stick with IE.



True but other browsers are alot better. As some are worst then IE


----------



## chamgamer

Before is was using firefox but here is my reason why i switch to chrome.

The Firefox has a lot of features but it's heavy weight in terms of consuming the memory but in term of lightweight the chrome wins, however there are some websites that are not compatible to chrome 

Sometimes i'm having a hard time in viewing some websites like online modules in cisco networking academy but it's ok i'm after to the less consume memory.


----------



## geek0x00

I made a browser by myself; its called Yasfib.

Go to http://sb.allaboutstuff.net/english to take a look. It has many features you won't expect.


----------



## salvage-this

wolfeking said:


> I think there is a copy of Opera 10 or 11 somewhere around here for Linux_64. Might try that, as it serves me well on the blackberry.



Yep. I use it every once in a while.  You can download it from the opera's home page.


----------



## NyxCharon

I'm diggin the new firefox so far. Still a tad buggy, but well it's still in beta so..


----------



## jkjambo

> What Web Browser Do You Use?



Offcourse Opera !


----------



## Motorcharge

FF4 beta, though I'll switch back over to Pale Moon when it catches up to FF4. Only thing I don't like about 4 is that they moved the damn refresh, home, and stop buttons to the right side of the browser. Not used to it after years of it being on the left lol.

I liked Chrome when it first came out, but I've always had stupid issues with it on several computers. I tried to try it again recently on my new laptop and it doesn't even install. Black box just pops up part of the way through and sits there indefinitely.

I doubt I'll ever use another browser unless I have to (someone else's computer, that sort of thing) unless they get add-on support on the level of FF. There's too many exclusive add-ons I use on a daily basis.


----------



## dellxps420

I had alot off problems with mozilla firefox so i switched to Google chrome, lucking it since then would deffo recommend it.


----------



## wolfeking

I still highly recommend Chrome. It works well, but under Windows 7 Untimate 64 bit on me HP it has had issues with flashplayer plugin crashing. May have a fix, but I havent looked for it recently.  
I got IE9 beta iinstalled, so Ill see how that goes.


----------



## Learner

It's good to know that I'm not the only one using Internet Explorer.


----------



## Mark4_4

Chrome!!!


----------



## bkribbs

Chrome on windows, that's what I submited, Safari on OSX


----------



## lucasbytegenius

This ought to help with this analysis lol :





1.	Internet Explorer             35.09%	
2.	Firefox   	             24.22%	
3.	Safari 	 	             16.79%	
4.	Chrome 		             12.07%	
5.	Opera 	 	             10.63%	
6.	Mozilla Compatible Agent     0.40%	
7.	Opera Mini 		    0.32%	
8.	IE with Chrome Frame 	     0.16%	
9.	RockMelt 	 	    0.16%	
10.	Camino 	 	               0.08%

It's my site after 1,251 visits.


----------



## NyxCharon

I'm pretty happy with the new firefox beta atm.


----------



## minsa

I use Firefox which I think is the best! I love it because it is SEO friendlier.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

minsa said:


> I use Firefox which I think is the best! I love it because it is SEO friendlier.



And exactly where did you get that assumption?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

OMG the latest version of Google Chrome is so fricking FAST!! Faster than Opera even.
My gosh...my faith in Opera is slowly sinking down the spinal cord...


----------



## wolfeking

Theres a New version?? how do we update?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> Theres a New version?? how do we update?



You click the wrench and then click About Google Chrome. It should check for updates. My current version is 10.0.648.127.


----------



## Whitebird

I try to use the speed of chrome without exposing my details to google:
iron, awesome browser
http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php


----------



## mihir

I use google chrome now.I like not typing full addresses and just the first letter and pressing enter


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> I use google chrome now.I like not typing full addresses and just the first letter and pressing enter



And what obscure browser were you using before Chrome that didn't do that?

And have you tried Opera?


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> And what obscure browser were you using before Chrome that didn't do that?
> 
> And have you tried Opera?



I was using firefox.In that if had to go to google I would have to type g then down arrow then enter.Now just g and then enter


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> I was using firefox.In that if had to go to google I would have to type g then down arrow then enter.Now just g and then enter



How about just clicking the home button in Chrome


----------



## mihir

ok wrong example.
try c for computer forum i save precious time.
and also I can save all the settings of google chrome on my mail id and sync it with any where i use the chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> ok wrong example.
> try c for computer forum i save precious time.
> and also I can save all the settings of google chrome on my mail id and sync it with any where i use the chrome.



Firefox and Opera both support syncing 
And have you ever heard of the bookmarks bar?


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Firefox and Opera both support syncing
> And have you ever heard of the bookmarks bar?



Too much work.Use chrome instead.
And no I dont like toolbars I like to keep it clean.
And I like using my keyboard.


----------



## 1337dingo

yea i have started to use chrome more


----------



## Aastii

Hint for people using chrome that I just found out by accident - middle mouse clicking on a tab closes the tab. I've not tried it in any other browsers, but was so chuffed by such a simple thing


----------



## Shane

I've recently started using Chrome,Like it quite a lot now...although i hear there's a new Firefox coming out soon?


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Hint for people using chrome that I just found out by accident - middle mouse clicking on a tab closes the tab. I've not tried it in any other browsers, but was so chuffed by such a simple thing



It depends like/If you use the middle mouse button click for scrolling then it will but if you have assigned it to zoom then it wont close the tab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This kind of scroll.


----------



## danthrax

Nevakonaza said:


> I've recently started using Chrome,Like it quite a lot now...although i hear there's a new Firefox coming out soon?



Chrome is the only browser I've used for over a year now.  I've tried most the others.  I've always felt Firefox was too cluttered and bulky, chrome is so neat and easy to keep clean, and not to mention just a little snappier than the rest.  I'm looking forward to seeing what Mozilla comes out with for a Firefox update though.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> It depends like/If you use the middle mouse button click for scrolling then it will but if you have assigned it to zoom then it wont close the tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of scroll.



That happens if you click the page, not the tab itself at the top


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> That happens if you click the page, not the tab itself at the top



No I am saying is if you have set to that kind of scroll for the MMB click then only it will close the tab.But if you have set the MMB click for zoom then the tab wont be closed


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> No I am saying is if you have set to that kind of scroll for the MMB click then only it will close the tab.But if you have set the MMB click for zoom then the tab wont be closed



Aaah I understand you now


----------



## mrgcat

Mozzilla and firefox are the same thing. Get used to it


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mrgcat said:


> Mozzilla and firefox are the same thing. Get used to it



No they are not. Get used to it.
There is not a browser named Mozilla for the last time.
There are the Mozilla projects, named Mozilla Firefox and Mozilla SeaMonkey.


----------



## mrgcat

oh yeah. but to make it clearer they should have said mozilla seamonkey, rather than mozilla.

it just makes life confusing.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mrgcat said:


> oh yeah. but to make it clearer they should have said mozilla seamonkey, rather than mozilla.
> 
> it just makes life confusing.



They call SeaMonkey the Mozilla Suite as well.

Currently using Google Chrome.
My Chromium fever has come on AGAIN, arrrgggh


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> They call SeaMonkey the Mozilla Suite as well.
> 
> Currently using Google Chrome.
> My Chromium fever has come on AGAIN, arrrgggh



Why the hell would you then ask me why I am using it.
You are evil


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> Why the hell would you then ask me why I am using it.
> You are evil



Because I go through phases 
Opera is awesome, but right now Chrome is even more awesome 
My issues with it last phase may have been due to the ancient computer it was running on


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Because I go through phases
> Opera is awesome, but right now Chrome is even more awesome
> My issues with it last phase may have been due to the ancient computer it was running on


I am not talking to you


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> I am not talking to you



Then why did you quote me?


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Then why did you quote me?



I am mad at you


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> I am mad at you



Um, why?


----------



## mrgcat

lol





> I am mad at you


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Using Firefox 4. IT'S SO FREAKING FAST!!!!


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Using Firefox 4. IT'S SO FREAKING FAST!!!!



Downloading Firefox 4.0..........


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> downloading firefox 4.0..........



 damn caps
Join the worldwide club


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> damn caps
> Join the worldwide club



Tryed it.But would stick to chrome.Still nothing like the 2 button press and website open.

Chrome is fast.
[YT]nCgQDjiotG0[/YT]


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> Tryed it.But would stick to chrome.Still nothing like the 2 button press and website open.
> 
> Chrome is fast.
> [YT]nCgQDjiotG0[/YT]


[YT]zaT7thTxyq8[/YT]


----------



## mihir

Try this
http://hypertextbook.com/facts/1999/MariaPereyra.shtml


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> Try this
> http://hypertextbook.com/facts/1999/MariaPereyra.shtml



Um ok...

That video I posted was just a funny reply to your equally funny and actually scientific post


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Um ok...
> 
> That video I posted was just a funny reply to your equally funny and actually scientific post



I like their dance.
The fake fight dance.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> I like their dance.
> The fake fight dance.



haha the fake fight-with-herrings dance


----------



## CraigEvander

Heheh nice vids.
I am using at work chrome because it is very fast. But with the launch of Mozilla 4 i think things will change. Although there are numerous people who say they have encounter crash issues on their Firefox, mine is working pretty ok at home.
And this happens even if i have a lot of addons and things installed inside the browser


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CraigEvander said:


> Heheh nice vids.
> I am using at work chrome because it is very fast. But with the launch of *Mozilla 4* i think things will change. Although there are numerous people who say they have encounter crash issues on their Firefox, mine is working pretty ok at home.
> And this happens even if i have a lot of addons and things installed inside the browser



Mozilla Firefox 4 you mean


----------



## CraigEvander

Of course. Also did you see that link where a world map is showed with every Firefox 4 download over the world. Just crazy!


----------



## rosa25xang

*Browsers*

I use Firefox and Internet Explorer. I don't need any other browsers. These two are sufficient for me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CraigEvander said:


> Of course. Also did you see that link where a world map is showed with every Firefox 4 download over the world. Just crazy!



Yes I saw that, it was awesome!!


----------



## Shane

Ive just started using a not so well known browser called K-Meleon,Its got an old school basic interface which i really like and its super super fast....i actualy prefer it over Firefox now!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Almost equal in speed. Not equal in functionality and extendibility, in my opinion


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Posting this using IE9. Pretty sweet, though I will stick with Opera and the others lol 

I love the tab tearing, it's much smoother than the other browsers, and it's pretty speedy. A huge improvement over the previous versions.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Opera 11.10 just got released...OMG!!!!


----------



## mihir

Started Using Opera on Ubuntu 10.04 and Google Chrome on Windows 7.

There are both +ve sides and -ve sides to the browser.For example I don't like the keyboard shortcuts on Opera,They Should have followed th conventional keyboard shortcuts used by the most used browsers.


----------



## tossy

Most of the time Chrome, very few times use Mozilla.....


----------



## CraigEvander

The last version of FF loads a little to "heavy" for my requirements.
Thinking of switching to Chrome


----------



## wolfeking

Got FF4 on teh Acer, and Chrome/IE9 on both Os's on the Dv7. I actually see a bit of a speed increase in IE9, though cant attest to the security of it.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Rockmelt. I guess that falls under Chrome.


----------



## mstealth

Firefox is on top, I love using firefox.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Using Chrome 11. As I've had to reinstall some things many times in the last few days, the sync features have been a huge benefit.


----------



## Motorcharge

Chrome on Windows 7, Opera on Ubuntu 11.04. I still prefer FF, but 4 is a piece of shit. I've had issues with it since it's release. Ends up randomly causing 100% cpu usage on both OS's.


----------



## merlinsloit

Is there anything other than firefox to be used in this thread


----------



## wolfeking

chromium and chrome. Its faster than FF4 in 11.04 ubuntu,.


----------



## microweb

IE and firefox


----------



## ScOuT

I can't believe the small number of people using Opera...I used Firefox for years and then tried Opera and have never looked back!


----------



## ktec

Firefox 
+ Ghostery
+Cooliris
+AdBlock plus
+Tineye
+Fastdial
+Invisible Hand
+Avast
=UNTOUCHABLE


----------



## Des_Zac

i've never even heard of "Konqueror" is it any good?


----------



## Perkomate

yeah, google chrome does seem to be the fastest that I have tried. Though firefox on Ubuntu 11.04 seems quite good


----------



## Geoff

Running FF 4.0.1 and FF 5.0 Beta here!


----------



## linkin

[-0MEGA-];1643474 said:
			
		

> Running FF 4.0.1 and FF 5.0 Beta here!



What's the 5.0 beta like? I'm running 4.0.1

I don't like how the author of the Australian dictionary addon hasn't updated it to work with ff 4.0, hacking and slashing around gets it to work though but it will break again with every update


----------



## lucasbytegenius

linkin said:


> What's the 5.0 beta like? I'm running 4.0.1
> 
> I don't like how the author of the Australian dictionary addon hasn't updated it to work with ff 4.0, hacking and slashing around gets it to work though but it will break again with every update



Heck, FF 7 is available for testing. Mozilla seems to be trying to make it look like they're developing at a rapid pace by increasing the major version numbers, but nothing major is changing. It just gets a tiny bit faster.


----------



## FrillyBits

*FireFox*

Can't believe I missed this thread 

Latest public update for FireFox here. Fast and I love my add-ons
Internet Explorer as a backup but never really used it.
Tried Opera and it was fast and smooth but I miss my add-ons
Tried Chrome and it was fast but possibly one of the ugliest things I have ever had to look at.

I have found that FireFox, Opera and Chrome are of about equal speed once the the browsers are launched but the FireFox add-ons make my total web browsing experience (including downloading etc) easier and therefore faster


----------



## JohnClayton

I use the fastest web browser Google Chrome


----------



## tremmor

To many pluggins for firefox 5 do not work. still waiting though.


----------



## Okedokey

Google analytics shows that very few people use anything other than ie6, funny, of course this poll is scewed as most of us are more computer literate i would expect.  IE has come a long way inmho and ff doesnt support what i need it too.


----------



## jonnyp11

+1 more for chrome


----------



## wolfeking

bigfellla said:


> Google analytics shows that very few people use anything other than ie6, funny, of course this poll is scewed as most of us are more computer literate i would expect.  IE has come a long way inmho and ff doesnt support what i need it too.


I find that hard to expect too, as IE8 is included in Vista and 7.... so... that means that most people are still using an unupgraded XP system or even back to ME or 2000. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Okedokey

wolfeking said:


> I find that hard to expect too, as IE8 is included in Vista and 7.... so... that means that most people are still using an unupgraded XP system or even back to ME or 2000. I find that hard to believe.



that doesn't make it untrue.


----------



## Gordon.C

Firefox is a definite choice for me


----------



## Stretch1414

Chrome all the way!  I have gotten most of my friends and family to start using Chrome, and I have come across very many(if any) problems.

EDIT:However, I like the fact that if you use IE and have a problem, someone else in the world has most likely had your problem and figured out how to fix it.


----------



## DMGrier

Chrome is okay but it doesn't work very well in Ubuntu. It is not horrible but I notice a lot of missing plugins for it, FF works much better with the linux probably cause they have been supporting it way longer.


----------



## spynoodle

DMGrier said:


> Chrome is okay but it doesn't work very well in Ubuntu. It is not horrible but I notice a lot of missing plugins for it, FF works much better with the linux probably cause they have been supporting it way longer.


The one problem I have with Chrome in linux is that the top bar isn't as sleek as it is in Windows, given that it can't do its custom buttons thing. Other than that, I find it far closer to the Windows version than most Linux programs are. Very speedy.


----------



## salvage-this

I guess I don't use a whioe lot of plugins but I think that Chrome in Ubuntu works great.  The custom buttons are not even used in windows if I remember correctly.


----------



## wolfeking

Im with you salvage. I like chrome in Ubuntu and Mint. It works just as well as firefox as long as you just browse the web with it (the only plugin I use is Flashplayer).


----------



## wolfeking

Meganfox said:


> I use Mozilla Firefox 6.1, now almost all bugs are been fixed and it works really fine


that is pure bullcrap. FF 6.1 is full of bugs and sometimes just plain dont open at all.


----------



## claptonman

Firefox on this machine because of my ssd, and chrome on my weak P4 laptop.


----------



## Darren

I've used the main 3 browsers.

IE 7 was ok, pretty slow to both  boot and load pages. 

Firefox is pretty good, seems to have lots of themes and plugins, fairly secure.

Chrome (for me at least) is the fastest to boot and load pages. Possibly not as secure as Firefox?

I personally prefer Chrome but Firefox is pretty good too.

"The only thing Internet Explorer is good for is downloading Chrome or Firefox, and it isn't very good at that." - unknown

One of my favorite pictures on the internet. 

http://funny-pictures-lol.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/chrome-firefox-ie-fighting-comic.jpg

I have never used IE 8 so I can't really judge on it's capabilities.


----------



## Bacon

Pale Moon under FireFox = Win.

I forget who I saw on here recommending it, but I thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bacon said:


> Pale Moon under FireFox = Win.
> 
> I forget who I saw on here recommending it, but I thank you.



Welcome


----------



## digital

opera and chrome are the fastest browsers in the world


----------



## optimusmikey

I basically use all of them have all most all of them installed


----------



## mx344

just installed chrome


----------



## Geoff

Firefox 7.0.1


----------



## Justin

anyone else can't right click in IE9? also not being able to use ctrl or shift on my keyboard for instance when I want to select multiple files to upload.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Using Firefox 7. Chrome has been rather unstable as of late, and it's slow to launch since I've disabled its little startup process (or crutch, it's the whole reason why it "launches in a snap" ). Firefox has been doing great.


----------



## digital

jnskyliner34 said:


> anyone else can't right click in IE9? also not being able to use ctrl or shift on my keyboard for instance when I want to select multiple files to upload.



i have no problem with right click in IE9
it works for me

IE 9 is very faster than previous version and have good looking and better performance but not as good as opera and chrome.


----------



## Koffer

As a web-dev I need to use the most common ones webkit browsers (opera, chrome, safari), firefox & (this does not qualify as a browser for me) IE


----------



## Geoff

I use Chrome now!


----------



## Organon

sure firefox ... 
i cant find browser like firefox ... 
specially add-one and syn.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Organon said:


> sure firefox ...
> i cant find browser like firefox ...
> specially add-one and syn.



You probably haven't tried Chrome have you?


----------



## spirit

I use Firefox at the moment but only switched a couple of days ago from Google Chrome. Used Chrome for almost a year and before Chrome I was using Opera but switched to Chrome when Opera 11 came out about a year ago because Opera 11 was unstable. Used Opera for about 7 months and before I used Opera I was using IE8.  I prefer Firefox's new interface, that's why I switched from Chrome to FF.


----------



## mihir

Organon said:


> sure firefox ...
> i cant find browser like firefox ...
> specially add-one and syn.



Google Sync is way better than Firefox. 
But I am with you on add-ons I like to use the original form of add-ons, like Fire-Bug.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

socialfactoryuk said:


> I was a mozilla user.. but it irritates too much now.. and needs and update after every other day..
> 
> N0ow Google Chrome is my world



It updates every 6 weeks, not every other day


----------



## trewyn15

chrome all the way, it's lightest and fatest.


----------



## I_BUILD_NASTYS

i love chrome


----------



## Avalon044

I always used Firefox but have been using Chrome for about a year now and I love it.


----------



## turbodiesel

MatrixEVO said:


> Don't Firefox and Mozilla refer to the same browser?



no becuase mozilla have more than 1 broswer like seamonkey


----------



## Lliam

Internet Explorer 8
--------------------
Can anyone help me with this query?

My Internet Explorer 8 stops responding When this happens the E logo in the left hand top corner goes to a white square.‏


----------



## cabinfever1977

I just switched to internet explorer 9 and wow its very fast


----------



## lucasbytegenius

cabinfever1977 said:


> I just switched to internet explorer 9 and wow its very fast



Dear God...


----------



## tremmor

I used Explorer for updates only. thats it. Just does not have the pluggins like others.


----------



## cabinfever1977

Its good i dont need no plugins,what would i do with a plugin,lol, i just search and hunt for something,download something at very high speed, my online movies play great, e-bay and auction sites run fast, and can flip back and forth on this site just like a book.


----------



## netservices123

*netservices*

we use Firefox.....


----------



## mime4mime

I use Chrome. I would never replace this browser for another one. It faster than Internet Explorer and Mozilla.


----------



## spirit

I'm back on Google Chrome now (only used Firefox for a few weeks back in December), I can't really tell the difference in speed between Chrome and Firefox, but I like Chrome's sync feature which comes in handy when you install Chrome on other PCs with your Gmail account it installs all of your extensions and preferences for you automatically which saves a lot of time.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

vistakid10 said:


> I'm back on Google Chrome now (only used Firefox for a few weeks back in December), I can't really tell the difference in speed between Chrome and Firefox, but I like Chrome's sync feature which comes in handy when you install Chrome on other PCs with your Gmail account it installs all of your extensions and preferences for you automatically which saves a lot of time.


That's the main reason why I use Chrome. Firefox's sync feature sucks.


----------



## wolfeking

I honestly don't have a preference. I have used FF, Chrome, IE, Safari, and opera and they all work fine for me. As long as it spell checks (IE does not) and gets the web on my computer, then that is fine. Who cares about speed and all these other little add ons that are out there? Geez, you would think the internet if fun enough without having to add apps to get there.


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenuius said:
			
		

> Firefox's sync feature sucks


I honestly wouldn't know as I've never tried it before. I like Google Chrome's simple interface but I prefer Firefox's UI. I can't help thinking however that Firefox got their UI idea from Opera, they looks very alike. I did use to use Opera.



			
				wolfeking said:
			
		

> I have used FF, Chrome, IE, Safari, and opera and they all work fine for me.


Ah yes Safari! I tried it a year ago and I actually liked it quite a lot. It was pretty fast and had quite a nice UI. They may have changed it a bit now, not tried it in over a year.


----------



## wolfeking

It is still about the same. It is just apples IE basically, it comes by stock in all OSX based systems.


----------



## Darren

Who cares about speed? That seems kind of counter intuitive...


----------



## wolfeking

seriously, internet speed is not really that important.


----------



## linkin

Firefox Sync is so painful to use, when trying to use it save data to Mozilla's servers and then restore it after formatting your PC. Oh so painful...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

linkin said:


> Firefox Sync is so painful to use, when trying to use it save data to Mozilla's servers and then restore it after formatting your PC. Oh so painful...



Yeah. They give you this stupid long random code that you somehow have to remember, as well as the username and password. Urrrgh.

Chrome only needs your Google username and password, and maybe a passphrase if you set one, and it's ready to go.


----------



## byteninja2

Most of the new browsers are pretty fast, even the new ie.


----------



## Allandale93

Chrome mainly but occasionally Firefox as well.


----------



## byteninja2

rhettricol said:


> I am using Mozilla Firefox web browser. It is a free source way and it can be run in any operating system. So i like to use most Firefox to do my work on it. There are also lots of web browser on internet but this one is finest one.





InTeNsYnApTrIcKs said:


> i wanna try them all but out of the ones ive tried the best was internet explorer


Ha ha, the top one is very poorly written, and the bottom one, ie!? Out of all browsers, ie? I use Google Chrome, and firebox is good, don't use it though, and ie9 is pretty bad, but not awful like ie8.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> ie9 is pretty bad, but not awful like ie8.


IE9 is much better than IE8 and IE7, and of course that awful IE6. At least IE9 is actually kind of usable. 

I find that Internet Explorer is the most annoying web browser to install because it takes forever, and then you have to restart your PC once the installation has finished. Then when you load up IE for the first time you have to select a whole bunch of options, then you have to spend the rest of your life trying to change the home page to whatever you want and then you have to change the search engine from Bing to Google and it just takes ages. :/ And of course you need to update it constantly through Windows Update (not that that's a big hassle). It's probably annoying to install though because some parts of the Windows OS do rely on IE, and that's probably why you have to restart your computer.


----------



## harry clemance

I use nightly as its the 64bit version of Firefox


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pale Moon is the best browser I've come across. I've benched it against all the other versions of Firefox (Nightly, Waterfox, etc.) and it still manages to come out on top.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Pale Moon is the best browser I've come across. I've benched it against all the other versions of Firefox (Nightly, Waterfox, etc.) and it still manages to come out on top.



It looks like it was made in 1990


----------



## lucasbytegenius

WRXGuy1 said:


> It looks like it was made in 1990



It takes some adjusting to get it to look like normal Firefox.
I haven't gotten any speed boosts from using it, and it's missing the addon toolbar which I use quite a lot when I do use Firefox, so I uninstalled it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> It looks like it was made in 1990



What are you on? It looks just like Firefox.


----------



## salvage-this

^Agreed.  I use it for school stuff that can't use Chrome and I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## WinDOS

salvage-this said:


> ^Agreed.  I use it for school stuff that can't use Chrome and I can't really tell the difference.



I love chrome, it is the only browser that loads quickly and doesnt slow down, it works brilliantly with websites like this as, because I have many machines, Chrome can just ask for my GMail password and it will load all of my favourites, passwords and printers onto that machine.


----------



## spirit

WinDOS said:
			
		

> because I have many machines, Chrome can just ask for my GMail password and it will load all of my favourites, passwords and printers onto that machine.


Yes the sync feature works well in Chrome as mentioned several times here, it's one of the reasons why I like Chrome. Another reason why I like Chrome is because of the built in Flash, which is very handy and saves time. 

Tried out Firefox again in a VM of Vista today. I like it a lot, but I've not tired the sync feature yet (apparently it's terrible) but I do like the UI a lot. Speed wise, there's not much in it between Firefox and Chrome at all really, really it's your internet connection speed that determines how quickly you can load pages. I had a look at some of the themes/skins available and some look rather snazzy but I just leave it at the default (I just leave Chrome at the default too). Overall I quite liked it, but I'm probably going to stick to Chrome on my main machines for the time being.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Sync feature for Firefox works perfectly fine


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> What are you on? It looks just like Firefox.


Let me sober up and I'll let you know 



vistakid10 said:


> Yes the sync feature works well in Chrome as mentioned several times here, it's one of the reasons why I like Chrome. Another reason why I like Chrome is because of the built in Flash, which is very handy and saves time.
> 
> Tried out Firefox again in a VM of Vista today. I like it a lot, but I've not tired the sync feature yet (apparently it's terrible) but I do like the UI a lot. Speed wise, there's not much in it between Firefox and Chrome at all really, really it's your internet connection speed that determines how quickly you can load pages. I had a look at some of the themes/skins available and some look rather snazzy but I just leave it at the default (I just leave Chrome at the default too). Overall I quite liked it, but I'm probably going to stick to Chrome on my main machines for the time being.


Sync on Chrome is horrible!  I sync multiple computers and it always syncs old bookmarks if I fire up a device that hasn't been used in over a couple days.


----------



## rsarticles

i m with Google chrome...it is very user friendly so very easy to handle n come with fast speed..so link is easily opened.


----------



## Des_Zac

Is it possible to change my answer? Now I purely use Opera


----------



## wolfeking

no. You can not change your poll answer. 

But interesting. I too use opera on a daily basis in Windows 2000 with no issues. However yesterday on Vista 64 on my desktop it crashed constantly. Might just be a problem with that install. However Chrome works well on it.


----------



## JesseRobert

Firefox is the one I’m using nowadays because the newest version is very easy and also quick in loading multiple tabs.


----------



## wolfeking

I am running a couple actually. My desktop (upon repair that is) and Laptop in 2000 is using Opera. The laptops in XP and forward is using Chrome.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I use Internet explorer for emails, and Firefox for everything else.


----------



## wolfeking

Might be a stupid question, but why IE for emails?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I installed every browser I could think of last night (Palemoon, Waterfox, Firefox, Chrome) to see which browser lagged less on this page (urlhttp://lights.elliegoulding.com/[/url]) and Chrome won, as it has the best WebGL support.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> The Sync feature for Firefox works perfectly fine


It does, it's just complicated to set up. You have to somehow carry around this long code to enter on each new device. With Chrome, all you need is your Google username and password.


WRXGuy1 said:


> Sync on Chrome is horrible!  I sync multiple computers and it always syncs old bookmarks if I fire up a device that hasn't been used in over a couple days.


I've used Chrome for over a year now on multiple devices and have never had this issue.


slipx44 said:


> I use Internet explorer for emails, and Firefox for everything else.


What the hell...


----------



## bconover93

I like Chrome because of it's streamline design, plugins, and performance.


----------



## noahre86

*Mozilla*

I love Mozilla, my dad always used it, then about 5 years ago I started using it!


----------



## wolfeking

using chrome still. It is just internet to me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

noahre86 said:


> I love Mozilla, my dad always used it, then about 5 years ago I started using it!



Ever tried another browser?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

clodiapulchra said:


> I’ve been using Mozilla Firefox it is really awesome because it has many options. Especially I like the auto fill plug-in.



Chrome has that built-in


----------



## Geoff

clodiapulchra said:


> I’ve been using Mozilla Firefox it is really awesome because it has many options. Especially I like the auto fill plug-in.


That's not a plug-in, that's by default.

Have you tried the "type in address and make it go" plugin?


----------



## netbooks_hate_me

this is completely random but does anyone have any problems with chrome??


----------



## wolfeking

you might have to be a little more specific. I personally don't cause I have been using Opera for about a month.


----------



## OvenMaster

I'm a little surprised that no one's yet mentioned TorBrowser. Much faster than it used to be; safe, secure, anonymous.
(For everyday use, though, I use Firefox)


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I've just switched back to Firefox after reading good things about version 13. I've been a long time Chrome user, so it will take a lot to get me to leave Chrome permanently.


----------



## Gun

Used to use Internet Explorer, I'm downloading Mozilla Firefox now .


----------



## wolfeking

I never use IE anymore. but what I do use depends on how I am feeling or where I am at when I need to download a new one. I have chrome on my M90 (sorry POS) and the desktop, and Opera on the D630 (cause chrome requires XP, and its not a software issue its a "you don't have XP or newer so we are gunna arse rape you and tell you we can't help you" issue. If there was a way to modify the system to read as XP I could get it no problem under it.  but I digress. I have used Safari and firefox before, but I don't like the interface at all. :/  Really, I only truely support Safari as it is the only one that out of the box will still work in 2000. But Firefox might, don't know. I had it at one point.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S3AnD3 said:


> Used to use Internet Explorer, I'm downloading Mozilla Firefox now .



Glad your ditching IE  Not so glad you went with Firefox though, try Chrome.


----------



## pollard1988

Google chrome is best. I am using. then firefox


----------



## TeachComputers

Firefox FTW


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Pretty much internet explorer crashes 5 times, give up, put the chrome .exe on a pen drive and your good to go.


----------



## wolfeking

I do the same thing with Opera. Mainly because when I run 2k pro on a system it allows me to completely bypass the little prompt to say if your on a LAN or dialup and if you want to sign up for an email account. 
Really I find that chrome and Opera are about equal. Just depends on the system that you are installing to. For XP or newer I use chrome, and with linux. everything else gets opera.


----------



## spirit

I used to use Opera - I remember version 10.5 was pretty good, but when version 11 came out it just used to crash all the time; so I switched to Chrome.


----------



## Virssagòn

Chrome FTW!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I used Opera for a while after ditching crappy Firefox, started using it at 10.65 I believe. Then when I no longer used dialup (Opera Turbo is awesome for that) I found out how awesome Chrome is.


----------



## ScottALot

For some reason my computer doesn't like Chrome very much. Other computers handle it fine and pages load without stutter... but I'll get occasional pages that will load endlessly on my personal rig.
Usually I use Firefox because I do a lot of multi-tasking.
When I want something simple, I'm using Opera now.


----------



## WeatherMan

x86 - Chrome, although the lack of image properties and set as background inside right click annoys me immensely. I also find that it's a bit slow with video playback on older systems.

x64 - Nightly, this replaced Waterfox for me, as it's actually an official development release from Mozilla, instead of some 3rd party release attempt.


----------



## wolfeking

currently Opera 12.1 on laptop and Chrome on desktop.


----------



## dudeh8109

Google Chrome for both desktops and either Opera or Google Chrome for my laptop.


----------



## Calin

Firefox4Eva!


----------



## wolfeking

chrome, but not for long. I have a feeling I am going to have to go to FF or Opera soon because I am having issues with flash video on the laptop. I will delve into that more later though. Don't need it for school now that I am using an ipod for musik.


----------



## Calin

wolfeking said:


> chrome, but not for long. I have a feeling I am going to have to go to FF or Opera soon because I am having issues with flash video on the laptop. I will delve into that more later though. Don't need it for school now that I am using an ipod for musik.


in chrome i cant post comments on youtube.


----------



## wolfeking

CalinXP said:


> in chrome i cant post comments on youtube.


Maybe the 2 are connected.  My issue is I can view videos just fine when they are small, but when I go full screen they start serious lag.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> chrome, but not for long. I have a feeling I am going to have to go to FF or Opera soon because I am having issues with flash video on the laptop. I will delve into that more later though. Don't need it for school now that I am using an ipod for musik.


A lot of people are having that problem in all browsers due the horrible Flash updates recently. They've been so bad they make Firefox crash and the plugin crash in Chrome.


CalinXP said:


> in chrome i cant post comments on youtube.



Try logging in


----------



## wolfeking

Is there a fix for it? And I never noticed it when running flash in FF under Ubuntu. BUt I am not sure what flash version it was though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

For anyone who uses Pale Moon like I do, the developer needs to upgrade to Visual Studio 2012 to continue updating the browser. If you could donate, it would be appreciated 

http://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1493


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> For anyone who uses Pale Moon like I do, the developer needs to upgrade to Visual Studio 2012 to continue updating the browser. If you could donate, it would be appreciated
> 
> http://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1493


I've gotten zero performance increases from using Palemoon and the default toolbar layout is terrible, but I hope he gets the money to continue his project.


----------



## Finn

i use my favorite mozilla firefox..

one of the best web browser..


----------



## reaz morshed

*web browser i use*

Mozilla firebox
Google chrome
Wyzo


----------



## ayan

Finn said:


> i use my favorite mozilla firefox..
> 
> one of the best web browser..



Mozilla firefox is worse that Internet explorer 9 . 
I haven't compare it with IE10, but it's definitely worse than 9. 
I work as a webdesigner, and i had a whole lot of problems to overcome for firefox, while IE9 behaved impecably. 

here's my top:
1)Chrome
2)Safari
3)Opera 
4)Ie9
5)Firefox

.....


99999999999) IE8
100000000000) IE7.. etc.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ayan said:


> Mozilla firefox is worse that Internet explorer 9 .
> I haven't compare it with IE10, but it's definitely worse than 9.
> I work as a webdesigner, and i had a whole lot of problems to overcome for firefox, while IE9 behaved impecably.
> 
> here's my top:
> 1)Chrome
> 2)Safari
> 3)Opera
> 4)Ie9
> 5)Firefox
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 99999999999) IE8
> 100000000000) IE7.. etc.



You just became my new best buddy. However I'd just throw IE9 off the list since I don't ever try to fix my designs in IE, just a waste of time to me.
Usually Firefox behaves and renders things the same as Chrome but it's stupidly slow.


----------



## spirit

I use Chrome pretty much 99% of the time now, I very rarely use Firefox or Opera or IE or any of the other browsers these days, but when I tried Firefox for a couple of weeks last year I actually quite liked it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> I use Chrome pretty much 99% of the time now, I very rarely use Firefox or Opera or IE or any of the other browsers these days, but when I tried Firefox for a couple of weeks last year I actually quite liked it.



I like the customization options. I don't like the slowness and the horrible sync though.


----------



## Calin

Switched to opera because its much faster than firefox


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> Switched to opera because its much faster than firefox



Used Opera for almost two years after I found it, it's pretty awesome. However, I switched to Chrome when I found out how awesome it's sync features were (at the time Opera didn't sync passwords or have addons). Eventually Chrome has become as fast or faster than Opera, at least for me.


----------



## Calin

In Windows 7 i use Firefox.
I am an IE hater! It never worked well on my computer!!!!


----------



## Knut

Why do people use firefox as a browser and can anybody convince me to switch?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Knut said:


> Why do people use firefox as a browser and can anybody convince me to switch?



They use it because it was once awesome 8 years ago. Now, it's just crap.

If you're not already on Chrome you should switch to Chrome.


----------



## wolfeking

That is not always true. The only reason I use it is because it is the standard browser in Ubuntu.  Though I may change to chromium or Opera soon to see if they are more stable. FF has been having a lot of issues with refusing to go to a site, and taking forever to load it even on a connection that is topping out the 54MB/s wireless speed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> That is not always true. The only reason I use it is because it is the standard browser in Ubuntu.  Though I may change to chromium or Opera soon to see if they are more stable. FF has been having a lot of issues with refusing to go to a site, and taking forever to load it even on a connection that is topping out the 54MB/s wireless speed.



Yeah, and that's the same reason people use IE, because it comes with the OS.


----------



## wolfeking

There is only one thing that IE is good for. And that is downloading FF, Opera, or chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> There is only one thing that IE is good for. And that is downloading FF, Opera, or chrome.



Same can be said for Firefox for Chrome or Opera.


----------



## wolfeking

True that is. But FF is leagues better than IE.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> True that is. But FF is leagues better than IE.



Anything is.


----------



## wolfeking

spirit said:


> Anything is.


Negative. Safari is equal or lesser than IE.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I suppose, but myself and quite a few other people I know have started referring to it as the "open source IE", it's gotten that bad.

EDIT: Oh and I agree about Safari, dunno why people insist on using it.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> EDIT: Oh and I agree about Safari, dunno why people insist on using it.


I used it time ago and I don't like it.


----------



## ayan

CalinXP said:


> I used it time ago and I don't like it.



The answer to that question must be the answer to "why anyone uses apple anything". It looks good,i guess. I used it for a few months. Nothing special, but tons of eye candy.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ayan said:


> The answer to that question must be the answer to "why anyone uses apple anything". It looks good,i guess. I used it for a few months. Nothing special, but tons of eye candy.



It wasn't even a question though, and "why anyone uses apple anything" doesn't apply.


----------



## Calin

I tried chrome - fast as hell! lol im using it now


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> I tried chrome - fast as hell! lol im using it now



*high five*


----------



## turbodiesel

you dont know the truth about google chrome


----------



## lucasbytegenius

turbodiesel said:


> you dont know the truth about google chrome



And what is that truth? Memory issues? Privacy issues? The fact that it's made by evil Google? Or even, it's based on software from Apple?

All these are reasons I've gotten for why people don't use Chrome. The first reason is legitimate, but it's not really an issue, and the rest is just plain BS.


----------



## Calin

turbodiesel said:


> you dont know the truth about google chrome


No. What is it?


----------



## turbodiesel

well ,hogs memory and stuff like that but the really issue is

that they sell your infomation to people like hackers from what they find out from your web broswing and from what info is stored on your computers 

just use firefox 

much better than google s***


----------



## Calin

turbodiesel said:


> well ,hogs memory and stuff like that but the really issue is
> 
> that they sell your infomation to people like hackers from what they find out from your web broswing and from what info is stored on your computers
> 
> just use firefox
> 
> much better than google s***


I used firefox, but chrome  is a bit faster. i would use it again.


----------



## johnb35

Will probably move to pale moon soon as been getting some weird issues with IE8 and I do not like IE9.  May try IE 10 when it gets released.  Been trying Pale Moon again and I do like it. I do have firefox installed but its been slow.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

johnb35 said:


> Will probably move to pale moon soon as been getting some weird issues with IE8 and I do not like IE9.  May try IE 10 when it gets released.  Been trying Pale Moon again and I do like it. I do have firefox installed but its been slow.



Glad you're finally moving away from the Dark Side to a less dark side.


----------



## StrangleHold

Not a big fan of Firefox. I mean I use it and Opera, but my main browser for years has been IE and never really had any problems. Well like problems most people claim. Actually never tried Pale Moon. Isnt this kinda like WaterFox from the looks of it seems to be a tweaked version of FF plus they have a x64.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

StrangleHold said:


> Not a big fan of Firefox. I mean I use it and Opera, but my main browser for years has been IE and never really had any problems. Well like problems most people claim. Actually never tried Pale Moon. Isnt this kinda like WaterFox from the looks of it seems to be a tweaked version of FF plus they have a x64.



It's got some big differences compared to Waterfox. Waterfox is just a 64-bit version of Firefox compiled with different libraries, while Palemoon is also compiled with different libraries, plus the developer claims to have made other performance-increasing tweaks.
It also has the default toolbar layout set up to resemble 3.6, which is a PITA for me because I like the v4 look and so I have to move all the toolbars around.

Have you tried Chrome?


----------



## StrangleHold

Yeah Ive used Chrome, its ok. But I have abandoned the whole Google/setup/monster. Dont know if its a burnout factor or just a anti monster attitude. LOL


----------



## lucasbytegenius

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah Ive used Chrome, its ok. But I have abandoned the whole Google/setup/monster. Dont know if its a burnout factor or just a anti monster attitude. LOL



Sounds like you're just paranoid.


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah Ive used Chrome, its ok. But I have abandoned the whole Google/setup/monster. Dont know if its a burnout factor or just a anti monster attitude. LOL


Haha, I know what you mean. I've been using Chrome since I got the CR-48, and I feel plugged into their system now. IMO it's still much better than Firefox, but I've been meaning to try using Opera again for a little while.


----------



## JohnTechie

My usage depends on purpose. Mostly i use Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## voyagerfan99

johnb35 said:


> Will probably move to pale moon soon as been getting some weird issues with IE8 and I do not like IE9.  May try IE 10 when it gets released.  Been trying Pale Moon again and I do like it. I do have firefox installed but its been slow.



Yeah buddy!  Pale Moon is awesome!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah buddy!  Pale Moon is awesome!



Chrome FTW!  I love Chrome Sync and Chrom-to-phone.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

WRXGuy1 said:


> Chrome FTW!  I love Chrome Sync and Chrom-to-phone.



+1. So much better than Firefox's crappy sync that is a pain in the butt to set up.


----------



## Geoff

lucasbytegenius said:


> +1. So much better than Firefox's crappy sync that is a pain in the butt to set up.


And if you use Android, there is an add-on that lets you push that website to your phone.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

WRXGuy1 said:


> And if you use Android, there is an add-on that lets you push that website to your phone.



Yes I know, I'm a fan of that feature too though I can't use it


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't even use Sync. I have different bookmarks on my laptop and desktop.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't even use Sync. I have different bookmarks on my laptop and desktop.



Because you have to somehow remember a long code, right? 
I often use other computers/operating systems so a good sync system that is painless to set up is important to me.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't even use Sync. I have different bookmarks on my laptop and desktop.


Is there a reason why?  I have bookmarks sync between my tablet, phone, MacBook, desktop, and two other laptops.  It's always nice knowing that if I bookmark something at home I can access it at work or on my phone.

Say I'm surfing the web at home, reading some article.  I realize that I'm late but want to finish reading it later, I hit the "chrome to phone" button and it instantly gets sent to my phone and opens up, now I can continue reading where I left off while I'm on the way to wherever I need to be.

I always hated how Firefox requires you to remember a long code, or be near an already connected device to add a new device.  If I'm at work and want to sync my laptop, I'm not near my home PC to activate it...


----------



## Life

I use chome, and sometimes explorer. But I NEVER use firefox.


----------



## Virssagòn

IE sucks...


----------



## spirit

DigFamilyMember said:


> It's alritekn windows 7 though. It's cos vista sucks :/



I don't think Vista is the reason why IE sucks...


----------



## Calin

FireFox is my favorite browser and I use it.
Chrome sucks.
Btw IE10 is nice but FF is better


----------



## wolfeking

have you ever used it on anything but vista? IE is slow period, and it is not because of vista.  It has been slow since Windows 95/98 (which ever originated it)


----------



## spirit

IE used to be good before IE5/6 came out, then it went downhill.


----------



## Life

DigFamilyMember said:


> Why? What's wrong with firefox?
> IMO chrome is fastest and easier so that's what I use. Internet explorer crashes a lot.



Looks, speed, and performance. they all suck on firefox.


----------



## spirit

I don't have a problem with either Chrome or Firefox, in fact I use both. I tend to use Chrome more though as I like the sync feature, but I like Firefox too.


----------



## Geoff

CalinXP said:


> FireFox is my favorite browser and I use it.
> Chrome sucks.
> Btw IE10 is nice but FF is better


May I ask why Chrome sucks for you?


----------



## spynoodle

WRXGuy1 said:


> May I ask why Chrome sucks for you?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Calin

WRXGuy1 said:


> May I ask why Chrome sucks for you?


When I was on XP it loaded pages in 30 seconds....


----------



## wbt50

Chrome is definitely the faster browser I've experienced


----------



## spynoodle

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> same here.


Same with me, too. Opera comes close, although I've found Firefox to be slightly slower. It could just be me, though, since I know a lot of people who swear by Firefox.


----------



## Geoff

CalinXP said:


> When I was on XP it loaded pages in 30 seconds....


How long ago was that?  Chrome has come a long way.


----------



## Calin

WRXGuy1 said:


> How long ago was that?  Chrome has come a long way.


2011 and 2012.
Btw on 8 it was much faster but still lagggy.
Even IE is better than Sh*t Chrome.


----------



## ckflarng

I use to dread having to use someone else's PC that was running IE 9 or below. The only time IE was used on my PC was to download any other browser. Though with the Windows 8 upgrade I ended up using it for a couple of minutes. I was absolutely amazed at the change Microsoft made with the browser. I'm still using IE and everything is fast smooth and hardly ever hick ups. I have chrome but I have only used it maybe once or twice.


----------



## Abstract954

chrome or firefox


----------



## Calin

[UT]kkF4HaGmUK4[/UT]
Made by me!


----------



## wolfeking

all good with the exception of false info. 

Tests below to prove your misinfo. 

Reference vs Actual Acid 2 






Reference vs Actual Acid 3


----------



## lucasbytegenius

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> I use chome, and sometimes explorer. But I NEVER use firefox.



Good job! Firefox is the worst.



DigFamilyMember said:


> Why? What's wrong with firefox?
> IMO chrome is fastest and easier so that's what I use. Internet explorer crashes a lot.



Everything. Slow, unresponsive a lot, crashes over stupid things like, say, the Great Flash Plugin Catastrophe Of 2012, and just sucks.



CalinXP said:


> FireFox is my favorite browser and I use it.
> Chrome sucks.
> Btw IE10 is nice but FF is better



Firefox is terrible. I don't know how you're using it and still sane, switch to Chrome.



Abstract954 said:


> chrome or firefox


Chrome.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> Good job! Firefox is the worst
> Firefox is terrible. I don't know how you're using it and still sane, switch to Chrome


I switched from Chrome to FF.
Chrome can't pass Acid2, i tried it with lastest version of Chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> I switched from Chrome to FF.
> Chrome can't pass Acid2, i tried it with lastest version of Chrome.



So? It's a whole lot more responsive and dependable than Firefox.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> So? It's a whole lot more responsive and dependable than Firefox.


Firefox can pass it.
acid2.acidtests.org


----------



## Calin

wolfeking said:


> all good with the exception of false info.
> 
> Tests below to prove your misinfo.
> 
> Reference vs Actual Acid 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference vs Actual Acid 3


At me it shows 82 o Chrome


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> Firefox can pass it.
> acid2.acidtests.org



Doesn't matter.


----------



## SparkDT

Chrome all the way


----------



## Calin

SparkDT said:


> Chrome all the way


Chrome sucks.

Btw Firefox Aurora is out!!!!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> Chrome sucks.
> 
> Btw Firefox Aurora is out!!!!



Firefox sucks. Chrome is our savior, whom you have denied. Therefore, you may burn in browser hell if you so choose.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> firefox sucks. Chrome is our savior, whom you have denied. Therefore, you may burn in browser hell if you so choose.


looool...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> looool...



Hell is no laughing matter, especially when you're in it.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> Hell is no laughing matter, especially when you're in it.



Just look at pool results :good:


----------



## wolfeking

poll, not pool. We are not swimming here. 

And just because more use firefox does not make it better. There are far more people using windows over Linux, but windows is not better. More people use Yamaha/Bach instruments, but they are far from better than Conn/Schilke. 

I personally use chrome because it is faster (on my machines), and it is very easy (just sign in) to sync bookmarks, autofill data and themes (guessing there, I never need a theme).


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> I personally use chrome because it is faster (on my machines), and it is very easy (just sign in) to sync bookmarks, autofill data and themes (guessing there, I never need a theme).


That's why I use it too. It also syncs extensions you've installed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I personally use chrome because it is faster (on my machines), and it is very easy (just sign in) to sync bookmarks, autofill data and themes (guessing there, I never need a theme).



Yes, that's why I use it too. It's also more dependable, doesn't stop responding a lot like Firefox, doesn't crash hardly ever, and sync isn't a pain in the ass to set up.


----------



## wolfeking

I have freezing issue with it sometimes, but only on crunchbang, so I am willing to bet that it is not chrome causing it. 

That and I am less than happy that they changes the way plug ins are handled now. Used to just go to adblockplus's site and click add.  Now you have to go into the chrome app store thing, add it from there and then go to the app and add all the defination list to make it work.  But that is getting nitpicky. 

Used to use Opera a lot, but it no longer supports windows 2k/98SE, and I kind of need that to work with my preferred windows OS on my laptop. Using a old version of FF for that, and it does fine, albeit slower.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I have freezing issue with it sometimes, but only on crunchbang, so I am willing to bet that it is not chrome causing it.
> 
> That and I am less than happy that they changes the way plug ins are handled now. Used to just go to adblockplus's site and click add.  Now you have to go into the chrome app store thing, add it from there and then go to the app and add all the defination list to make it work.  But that is getting nitpicky.
> 
> Used to use Opera a lot, but it no longer supports windows 2k/98SE, and I kind of need that to work with my preferred windows OS on my laptop. Using a old version of FF for that, and it does fine, albeit slower.



Well the reason for that is so that it can sync the extension - it can't sync manually-added extensions. 

I could care less about AdBlock.


----------



## wolfeking

I don't care about using synced extensions. But you don't have a chance now. You siply can not add 3rd party extensions. Its google appstore or nothing now. And they screwed the extention in the process. 

okay. But I don't like seeing adds everywhere. Where there is adds, there are people stealing your money.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I don't care about using synced extensions. But you don't have a chance now. You siply can not add 3rd party extensions. Its google appstore or nothing now. And they screwed the extention in the process.
> 
> okay. But I don't like seeing adds everywhere. Where there is adds, there are people stealing your money.



You can still load unpacked extensions by enabling developer mode on the extensions page. I think the decision to have everyone install their extensions from the web store is a good one, helps keep down the malicious extensions, and lets you sync them.

And another thing: You can just simply not click ads. I don't use adblock because I believe that we should support good websites, by allowing them to earn money to pay the bills with through ad impressions. To each their own though, that's just my philosophy since I run a few sites.


----------



## wolfeking

I get the thing about support the web sites. But I never need anything yet that is not supplied by sites I visit on a daily basis anyway. (like colt.com (or winchester), Walmart, Lowes, newegg, dell, or harbor freight). I don't need to see adds for them, because I spend time on their site, and support them buying things. 

And for not visiting them, that does not keep them from giving you malware. There has been several times that I have gotten adware infections with only vising google,com/chome and computerforum on a fresh install.  Simple enough to have adblock up and stop it from running at all. 


And I get that it stops bad extentions. But they could have just added the extention to the app store with no changes. It is retarded to make you engage the definations yourself just because it is on the appstore.  
Am I making sense? I don't have a issue with the appstore. I have a problem with making the extention more complicated.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I get the thing about support the web sites. But I never need anything yet that is not supplied by sites I visit on a daily basis anyway. (like colt.com (or winchester), Walmart, Lowes, newegg, dell, or harbor freight). I don't need to see adds for them, because I spend time on their site, and support them buying things.
> 
> And for not visiting them, that does not keep them from giving you malware. There has been several times that I have gotten adware infections with only vising google,com/chome and computerforum on a fresh install.  Simple enough to have adblock up and stop it from running at all.
> 
> 
> And I get that it stops bad extentions. But they could have just added the extention to the app store with no changes. It is retarded to make you engage the definations yourself just because it is on the appstore.
> Am I making sense? I don't have a issue with the appstore. I have a problem with making the extention more complicated.



I truthfully have never gotten any adware or malware while running no adblock, and my browsing habits are much more diverse.

I seem to remember ABP+ had a way to sync definitions.


----------



## wolfeking

It automatically synced and updated definitions when it was third party. From app store you have to manually chose the definitions to use before it will work. It will still automatically update the definitions once activated though. 

I just find it stupid that you have to choose teh definitions now. It makes it more complicated, and easier to forget. 
Though I have not synced to a new install since activated, so I don't know if it will need to be updated again. Give my a bit and I will see.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

RobertAT said:


> My favorite browser is Mozilla Firefox, I like it because it has many add-ons and features than the other browsers



But it's slower than other browsers.


----------



## wolfeking

Lucas, you are going to want to say something, but DON'T.  

Using seamonkey now. Seems to be based on Firefox, but for whatever reason it is the only browser left that supports old OSes. Slower than Opera, but less buggy in 2k. So using it now.


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> But it's slower than other browsers.



We get the message now... you don't like Firefox. 

I'm still using Chrome and have been daily for about 2 years or so now, but I occasionally use Firefox and I quite like it. There was a period of about a week or two a year or so ago when I was using Firefox more than Chrome, so that must've been why I voted for Firefox in the poll.


----------



## Justin

Heh. I'm surprised that I haven't voted on this poll.

Chrome for me just because it's the fastest.


----------



## pasqui83

Chrome for me, I prefer it, works fastest and smoothest on my computer and the extensions I use are great. Maxthon is also a good browser.  I used to have firefox, just not a lover of it but still pretty good.


----------



## wolfeking

I am using SeaMonkey and Opera. No offense to chrome, but they all see about the same on my system after using them for about a week or so.


----------



## spirit

Yeah they all run the same speed for me too, I just 'so happen' to use Chrome though. I'm used to it now and there's no reason to use anything else really.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I am using SeaMonkey and Opera. No offense to chrome, but they all see about the same on my system after using them for about a week or so.



SeaMonkey is ridiculously ancient, though.


----------



## wolfeking

So is the OS I am using it on. It works though, so I can not complain.  
For what it is worth, the browsers that were available for it are Seamonkey, Opera 11 (which does not work with any of the extentions available, and it crashed the system quite a bit), IE (6 I think it is), and FF (Don't remember the version). Of them, SeaMonkey is the only one that runs reliably and semi fast.


----------



## spirit

Yeah IE6 was the last version of IE available for 2000. I only time I use IE6 is to download Chrome or IE8 once I have installed XP. Abysmal browser these days. I do remember using it as a 5 year old though on Windows XP.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Time to start a new poll.
This one is way old and I don't think one or two of those browsers are even around anymore.
Plus some may not use the same browser from when the poll was started, maybe a new poll at the start of every year would be good.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

MyCattMaxx said:


> Time to start a new poll.
> This one is way old and I don't think one or two of those browsers are even around anymore.


The only one in the poll that isn't around anymore is AOL.


----------



## wolfeking

I do think that there could be multi choice though. I don't use the same thing on my phone as I do on my lappy, and neither of my laptops run the same (although they may soon), and the desktop is in a complete nother catagory (due to the Internet being 4x faster (8Mb/s vs 35Mb/s) and being 64 bit. 
There is no one size fits all browser, and I don't think we should be forced to vote only one.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I do think that there could be multi choice though. I don't use the same thing on my phone as I do on my lappy, and neither of my laptops run the same (although they may soon), and the desktop is in a complete nother catagory (due to the Internet being 4x faster (8Mb/s vs 35Mb/s) and being 64 bit.
> There is no one size fits all browser, and I don't think we should be forced to vote only one.



Yeah I agree, and when I voted in this poll I was using Opera.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

HimanshuNegi said:


> I like Opera but it's getting weird these days... it gets crash mostly and still have Internal communication error.
> 
> Mozilla doesn't work well with me and chrome makes my system slow and safari too
> 
> thinking to switch to old IE.



Sounds like your computer sucks and so does your Internet.


----------



## Punk

HimanshuNegi said:


> I like Opera but it's getting weird these days... it gets crash mostly and still have Internal communication error.
> 
> Mozilla doesn't work well with me and chrome makes my system slow and safari too
> 
> thinking to switch to old IE.



If all those browsers are acting weird I'm guessing something's wrong with your computer, either a hardware problem or a virus. If you want to check if you have a virus, do the *following*. Wait for Johnb to reply, he's our expert in computer security .


----------



## Alex-Gopson

I use Chrome almost exclusively now, and there doesn't seem to be any reason to change.

Only problems is that some pages are still buggy with it and seem more stable with Firefox.  I've actually had some issues with printing shipping labels associated with products sold on eBay... and that's right through PayPal!  For things like that, I'll use Firefox, but for all of my everyday browsing it's Chrome all the way.


----------



## johnb35

Added the option for Pale Moon in the poll.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

johnb35 said:


> Added the option for Pale Moon in the poll.



But that counts as Firefox...


----------



## johnb35

lucasbytegenius said:


> But that counts as Firefox...



No it don't.


----------



## EvanK

I use Chrome and Opera interchangeably, Opera's speedy and offers some great features like mouse gestures and speed dial, but Chrome seems to be a hair faster and plugin support has exploded recently.


----------



## EvanK

johnb35 said:


> No it don't.



I'd say that it does, under the hood they're essentially the same browser.  It's the same concept as something like Seamonkey.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Regardless of whats 'under the hood' its still not firefox. it would be like jumbling all the *nixes together as one because they all use the same kernel...


----------



## johnb35

It's not Firefox because Pale Moon works a heck of a lot better then FF does.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

johnb35 said:


> It's not Firefox because Pale Moon works a heck of a lot better then FF does.



It's Firefox with a few improvements.


----------



## DMGrier

I loved chrome but it was having a lot of problems accessing my college website and I am in the Naval Reserve for another two years and it does not like DoD websites so I have to use Firefox. Any idea why chrome has issue with those? Didn't see anything in the setting to give it problems.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> I loved chrome but it was having a lot of problems accessing my college website and I am in the Naval Reserve for another two years and it does not like DoD websites so I have to use Firefox. Any idea why chrome has issue with those? Didn't see anything in the setting to give it problems.



Probably because the developers those places hired were focused on supporting the browsers of 2005.


----------



## robina_80

i use firefox when at work and home as you can set a master password up, so people cant look at all your passwords!!!


----------



## KevinKevin

I used to love Firefox but I've switched to Chrome. I love Chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

KevinKevin said:


> I used to love Firefox but I've switched to Chrome. I love Chrome.



:good:


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> Probably because the developers those places hired were focused on supporting the browsers of 2005.



Yeah makes sense.

Shouldn't this poll be deleted and a new one started, I doubt all these people use the same browser they did when this first got started.


----------



## martinhersey

*What Web Browser...?*

Where's the poll? Is this the poll?
After using Internet Explorer for years, and then trying out Mozilla Firefox, I turned to Chrome. I'm a little scared of Google's privacy policy.


----------



## TFT

I've used IE for years and was on IE10 which was quite an improvement but it seems like 'Google' kept telling me to update my browser saying version 6 of IE   is not supported and 'Google APP store' wouldn't display the page correctly.
I think it is a deliberate ploy by Google to force me to do something in it's war against IE, I changed to Chrome for an easy life.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

TFT said:


> I've used IE for years and was on IE10 which was quite an improvement but it seems like 'Google' kept telling me to update my browser saying version 6 of IE   is not supported and 'Google APP store' wouldn't display the page correctly.
> I think it is a deliberate ploy by Google to force me to do something in it's war against IE, I changed to Chrome for an easy life.



Good choice.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've seen nothing but problems with IE10. Any customer machine I get I downgrade back to IE9.


----------



## spirit

Honestly not really used IE daily or as a primary browser since 8 which was released about 3 or 4 years ago. Been on Chrome for over 2 years now and happy.


----------



## PCunicorn

Using Firefox on Xubuntu as it's much less resource intensive then Chrome. And yes, I think a new poll oughta be created.


----------



## Geoff

Chrome is also great if you use Android, everything syncs between the two and increases the usability of both dramatically.


----------



## DMGrier

I have been using Midori which is available for most Linux distribution's. Only the fastest web browser I have used.


----------



## spynoodle

DMGrier said:


> I have been using Midori which is available for most Linux distribution's. Only the fastest web browser I have used.



I might just have to try it in Mint. It's the default browser in Elementary, right?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spynoodle said:


> I might just have to try it in Mint. It's the default browser in Elementary, right?



Yep, that was the one made by Elementary developers.


----------



## Shane

KevinKevin said:


> I used to love Firefox but I've switched to Chrome. I love Chrome.



I was a fan of Firefox but i think every new version gets worse...cant beat the old versions for stability & less headaches.

I now use Chrome,Its faster..has the addons i need..the only issue i have with it which annoys me is this.

When i start chrome it takes me to my set homepage...Google,I can then close Chrome a couple of times and re-open it and get this screen instead of my set homepage sometimes...might just be a setting somewhere but id like it to open my set homepage EVERY time. i start the browser..not this screen.







I know i can just select "Google" from there but why does it do this?


----------



## Geoff

Shane said:


> I was a fan of Firefox but i think every new version gets worse...cant beat the old versions for stability & less headaches.
> 
> I now use Chrome,Its faster..has the addons i need..the only issue i have with it which annoys me is this.
> 
> When i start chrome it takes me to my set homepage...Google,I can then close Chrome a couple of times and re-open it and get this screen instead of my set homepage sometimes...might just be a setting somewhere but id like it to open my set homepage EVERY time. i start the browser..not this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know i can just select "Google" from there but why does it do this?


Yeah, go to settings and tell it to open a specific page on start-up.


----------



## Shane

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yeah, go to settings and tell it to open a specific page on start-up.



Thats the thing,Its already set as *www.google.com*...still i get this page.


----------



## phogi

I now use Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome. Samtimes I open web sitest in Firefox, but another pages in Explorer, Chrome


----------



## Calin

haha ff is winning


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> haha ff is winning


haha ff sucks.


----------



## Geoff

CalinXP said:


> haha ff is winning


It's winning because the poll is from 2006, and up until the past couple years FF was the clear winner.



lucasbytegenius said:


> haha ff sucks.


Agreed.


----------



## phogi

I like FF becuse in this browser I can very simple copy tabs (with the same content)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

phogi said:


> I like FF becuse in this browser I can very simple copy tabs (with the same content)



Chrome had that way before Firefox.


----------



## PCunicorn

I don't think Firefox sucks, but Chrome is for sure better. Might try Opera though, it's based off Chrome now.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> I don't think Firefox sucks, but Chrome is for sure better. Might try Opera though, it's based off Chrome now.



Well it definitely sucks, and Opera is basically Chrome with a red icon now, not really worth using over Chrome in my opinion.


----------



## speedx77x

Chrome and Adblock Forever!


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well it definitely sucks, and Opera is basically Chrome with a red icon now, not really worth using over Chrome in my opinion.



Lol, no Firefox does not suck. How does it? Supports the same technology, almost as fast, etc. Sure it's worse, but it doesn't suck. And yeah that's what Opera is now but Speedial is nice.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> haha ff sucks.


Mad Chrome Fanboy


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Lol, no Firefox does not suck. How does it? Supports the same technology, almost as fast, etc. Sure it's worse, but it doesn't suck. And yeah that's what Opera is now but Speedial is nice.


FF sync sucks, speed sucks, doesn't support the same technology, performance sucks, etc, etc.


CalinXP said:


> Mad Chrome Fanboy


You would be too if you realized how much FF sucks.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> You would be too if you realized how much FF sucks.


I admit, Chrome is faster, but, on my PC is a lot more laggy. It sucked like that even on my old Sempron 2300+ PC


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> I admit, Chrome is faster, but, on my PC is a lot more laggy. It sucked like that even on my old Sempron 2300+ PC



Well that's the way Firefox is for me on every computer I have, including my new one.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well that's the way Firefox is for me on every computer I have, including my new one.



Soecs?


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> FF sync sucks, speed sucks, doesn't support the same technology, performance sucks, etc, etc.
> 
> You would be too if you realized how much FF sucks.



Never have I agreed with somebody but also had to argue also lol. Firefox supports the same technology, Flash, HTML5, CSS3, etc. Sure it's not powered by Blink which is a more powerful engine than Gecko, but Gecko doesn't suck by any means. It is a little better for sure on Chrome. Sync is for sure better (though Opera sync is best 'cause Opera is on everything, even dumb phones, but if you have just a Android and Windows Chrome is better) than Firefox. BUT, Firefox occasionally beats Chrome like in this bench a little while ago. Which proves FF DOESN'T suck. http://www.ibtimes.com/firefox-vs-c...-honors-latest-web-browser-grand-prix-1330329 Also I used Firefox for a little while, didn't lag at all. Switched tabs (almost) as fast as Chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Firefox occasionally beats Chrome like in this bench a little while ago. Which proves FF DOESN'T suck. http://www.ibtimes.com/firefox-vs-c...-honors-latest-web-browser-grand-prix-1330329 Also I used Firefox for a little while, didn't lag at all.



I have to deal with this crappy bench every time I argue with a Firefox fan. For one thing, it's barely made it past Chrome in those results, and for another, it certainly doesn't feel like it - in fact, it feels much slower than Chrome.

Benchmarks don't prove crap with browsers anymore


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> I have to deal with this crappy bench every time I argue with a Firefox fan. For one thing, it's barely made it past Chrome in those results, and for another, it certainly doesn't feel like it - in fact, it feels much slower than Chrome.
> 
> Benchmarks don't prove crap with browsers anymore



Nope, because they are all pretty damn fast. I guess Chrome feels more fluid, but not a massive amount.


----------



## SpeedyCrow Chad

I used to be a huge fan of Firefox. But now I just use Chrome mostly. 

Chad


----------



## DMGrier

On Ubuntu Firefox feels just as fast as Chrome, but I still prefer chrome since I feel they package things better. Example being when using firefox it is just a web browser for me, but when using chrome I get to see how far the web has came by finding web apps in the app store which to my knowledge Firefox doesn't have a app store.

A good example of this is I am on a chromebook right now and there is a web app which works like a installed emulator and I am able to play some old school Gameboy games, on firefox I would have never though this possible since it is just a web browser to me. Thanks to the Chrome store I found a web app which feels like installed software and has a function I never though possible on the web.

I may be wrong but logically I would assume this makes web app developers pulled more towards to chrome since they have a place to advertise their creations.


----------



## PCunicorn

The apps are just links. Chrome may be better than Firefox but certainly not in the "apps" department, because chrome's apps suck. Extensions are important and Chrome and Firefox are about equal in that department. And, the app you found could been found with a Google search.


----------



## DMGrier

PCunicorn said:


> The apps are just links. Chrome may be better than Firefox but certainly not in the "apps" department, because chrome's apps suck. Extensions are important and Chrome and Firefox are about equal in that department. And, the app you found could been found with a Google search.



True but I would have not have thought to search for these things, it was me just being bored surfing through a app store and finding them, doesn't anyone find it odd how Firefox mobile OS has a web app store but there actual desktop browser does not?


----------



## PCunicorn

DMGrier said:


> True but I would have not have thought to search for these things, it was me just being bored surfing through a app store and finding them, doesn't anyone find it odd how Firefox mobile OS has a web app store but there actual desktop browser does not?



True. The Firefox mobile os is a mobile os, to survive it needs apps, where Firefox desktop does not.


----------



## spirit

Eh, I just use Chrome now because I am used to it. I only ever use IE now when I'm at school. 

Firefox is OK, but I prefer Chrome.


----------



## Geoff

Can we get a new poll already?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah could a super mod close this thread? Making a new thread has been discussed but still has yet to happen.


----------



## johnb35

Yeah this thread is over 7 years old so I'm closing and unsticking it.

Someone can take the responsibility to create a new thread and poll.


----------

